# Ton « confinement assoupli en trois temps » se passe-t-il bien ?



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2020)

ton bon modérateur a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi l'annonce d'une surdité causée par un trop long séjour devant le mur d'enceintes du festival tomorrow land, conséquence directe d'une prise excessive de buvards "lampyre", tient lieu d'introduction pour cette nouvelle discussion ? Tu sèches, alors suis ce lien (il est garanti sans danger pour la santé)



Entendu ce matin dans la file devant la boulangerie !

2 dames d'un certain âge discutent :


T'as encore toujours tes douleurs au ventre ???
Oui ! J'ai rendez-vous avec le gastéropode seulement dans deux semaines !

 ... Prendre rendez-vous avec un gastéropode et s'étonner que ce soit long ... Faut lui laisser le temps d'arriver non ?

Elles étaient trop mignonnes !


----------



## aCLR (29 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Elles étaient trop mignonnes !


J'ai mis un moment à la comprendre ! 

Je cherchais l'arrivée d'une petite bête entre encore et toujours ! 

Être encore sous attestation dérogatoire et toujours masqué à bonne distance alors que ça y est, on se déconfine, n'aident pas à garder les idées claires.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2020)

Comme @Madalvée j'ai été choqué de voir les images de cohues dans les centres commerciaux en France ! 
Cela préfigure ce qu'il va se passer chez nous à partir du mardi 1er décembre suite à l'ouverture des commerces non essentiels !
Cela me conforte dans l'idée que la connerie n'a pas de frontières ... un con belge = un con français ! C'est universel !  ...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme @Madalvée j'ai été choqué de voir les images de cohues dans les centres commerciaux en France !
> Cela préfigure ce qu'il va se passer chez nous à partir du mardi 1er décembre suite à l'ouverture des commerces non essentiels !
> Cela me conforte dans l'idée que la connerie n'a pas de frontières ... un con belge = un con français ! C'est universel !  ...


C'était a prévoir 
Nous allons pouvoir organiser la 3 eme vague assez rapidement


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2020)

Officiellement on est toujours aussi confinés qu'avant même si les commerces 'non essentiels' ont rouvert. Bon courage aux soignants, c'est reparti pour un tour. J'appréhende les chiffres de la semaine prochaine, @Locke va nous faire un arrêt cardiaque  .
Ce qui me ferait rire (jaune), c'est que la limite de 5000 contaminations/jour ne soit pas atteinte le 15 décembre et que not' président déclare : 'tant pis pour vous, z'avez joué au con, ben vous passerez nowel seuls à la maison , on vous l'avait pourtant dit'.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2020)

Chez nous, Noël c'est déjà "plié" ... Les règles sont : cellule familiale logeant sous le même toit + 1 personne (oui, vous avez bien lu ... + 1 personne) ...  

Pour moi, qui suis isolé, je peux inviter 2 personnes - autant dire qu'avec 3 enfants et 5 petits enfants c'est mal barré ! re-

Mais on fait tous contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur en se disant qu'il y aura d'autres occasions à fêter tous ensemble quand la situation se sera améliorée ... l'important étant de rester vivants pour pouvoir en profiter ! 

Et puis, ce sera l'occasion pour moi de passer le réveillon en visionnant d'autres documentaires animaliers, plus particulièrement sur les créatures des abysses et les pieuvres mimétiques qui feront l'objet de ma prochaine chronique ...  ... J'aime bien les pieuvres mimétiques qui s'avèrent être des animaux très ... attachants !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Novembre 2020)

Au moins un bon point, j'ai pu ENFIN faire la révision de mon fauteuil roulant !


----------



## aCLR (29 Novembre 2020)

Ce dimanche, Médor était heureux de retrouver sa promenade de dix bornes !


----------



## Madalvée (29 Novembre 2020)

Evidemment maintenant qu'on a 3 heures il fait froid et en plus comme je suis en arrêt maladie je ne peux pas sortir aux heures les plus ensoleillées.
Pour mes cadeaux de Noël ça se fera à la supérette en bas de chez moi…


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous allons pouvoir organiser la 3 eme vague assez rapidement


En janvier c'est acté


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Être encore sous attestation dérogatoire et toujours masqué à bonne distance alors que ça y est, on se déconfine, n'aident pas à garder les idées claires.


Et encore, ça va aller de mal lampyre ...  ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Chez nous, Noël c'est déjà "plié" ... Les règles sont : cellule familiale logeant sous le même toit + 1 personne (oui, vous avez bien lu ... + 1 personne) ...


Normal, sinon le père Noël ne serait pas autorisé à entrer


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Chez nous, Noël c'est déjà "plié" ... Les règles sont : cellule familiale logeant sous le même toit + 1 personne (oui, vous avez bien lu ... + 1 personne) ...
> 
> Pour moi, qui suis isolé, je peux inviter 2 personnes - autant dire qu'avec 3 enfants et 5 petits enfants c'est mal barré ! re-
> 
> ...


C'est bientôt la Saint Nicolas 
Le père Fouettard. va avoir du boulot cette année


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Au moins un bon point, j'ai pu ENFIN faire la révision de mon fauteuil roulant !


Le dimanche ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce dimanche, Médor était heureux de retrouver sa promenade de dix bornes !


Qu'en pense le maitre ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et encore, ça va aller de mal lampyre ...  ...


Toujours sous l'emprise des cachetons vert fluo à ce que je lis, hi hi


----------



## aCLR (30 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Toujours sous l'emprise des cachetons vert fluo à ce que je lis, hi hi


Je fais le mariole mais il m'arrive aussi de croiser une ou deux lucioles les nuits d'été sans trop de lune. La première fois, je n'ai pas compris ce qu'était ce point vert dans les fourrés. En m'approchant, l'image d'un device perdu envahissait mon esprit. Ma surprise et ma joie de découvrir un ver luisant en ville n'en furent que plus grandes. Du coup, je suis devenu addict à ces petites bêtes de nuit. Et quand je croise un spécimen, de retour de sortie je remplis un formulaire sur le site de l'observatoire des lucioles. C'est chouette les bonnes actions que ne mangent pas de pain !


Edith : le lampyre adore les gastéropodes !


----------



## patlek (30 Novembre 2020)

Moi qui m' étonnais de na pas avoir lu lampyre contre attaque.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Novembre 2020)

L’apéro entre lampyres gastoropes et moi ça illumine l’esprit c’est merveilleux


----------



## aCLR (1 Décembre 2020)

En mars, le président est venu dans la télé pour dire : _« on est en guerre contre un ennemi invisible ! »_ Ni une, ni deux je me suis précipité chez mon primeur pour acheter un tubercule de topinambour afin de le planter au potager. Eh ouais ! La remarque que me lançait Mamie, chaque fois que je voulais arracher les broussailles du fond de son potager, m'était revenue. _« Attends-donc de connaître la guerre pour ramasser ça ! »_

Mon tubercule acheté, mon trou creusé et la racine rose plantée, _« plus besoin de s'en occuper, ça pousse comme du chiendent »_ avait-elle précisé un jour où je l'interrogeais sur le sujet. Autant dire que ce légume était le parfait sujet-test pour mon expérience "sous état de guerre". Planter un truc, ne pas s'en occuper et récolter les fruits à l'automne, c'était tout à fait dans mes cordes !

Si bien que cet aprem' au jardin, c'était un peu comme les naufragés de Koh-Lanta avec le manioc, il suffisait de tirer sur les pieds fanées pour dénicher de beaux tubercules prêts à régaler l'assemblée.

Hum !!! Elle était bonne ma purée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2020)

Ce matin, j'avais décidé de nettoyer la vitre de mon iMac 24" quand, horreur sans nom, je me suis aperçu de la disparition de la ventouse qui me servait à l'enlever !  

Et, malheureusement pour vous, chers lecteurs animaliers, j'ai immédiatement pensé à ... la pieuvre mimétique qui, si j'en avais une m'aurait sorti de ce mauvais pas grâce à ses 8 testitentacules garnies de dizaines de ventouses, ce qui en fait un animal très attachant mais surtout très utile dans le cas présent.

De plus, et comme son nom l'indique, cette charmante créature possède un don de mimétisme inégalé, ce qui lui permet de se fondre dans son environnement et même d'imiter ses prédateurs pour mieux les tromper - c'est donc un "must have" dans ma situation.

Sur ce, je me rendis donc dans l'animalerie la plus proche pour m'enquérir de sa disponibilité.

D'abord surpris, le vendeur avoue en avoir fait rentrer 5 la semaine dernière mais qu'il ne les retrouve plus (  ) et il ajouta : "vous comprenez, Monsieur, elles sont tellement mimétiques qu'on passe son temps à les rechercher partout - en bref, c'est de la merde !" ... (allusion qui m'a fait immédiatement penser à mon pote le bousier qui se serait fait un plaisir de les rouler avec frénésie !)

Le vendeur ajouta : "La semaine dernière, un vieux monsieur en a emporté une par inadvertance, pensant être devenu l'heureux propriétaire d'un chihuahua vendu à - 75% le jour du black friday ... Il s'en est aperçu lorsque son "chihuahua" a refusé de quitter la baignoire en imitant l'éponge de bain qui pendait au robinet !"

Déçu, je quittais l'animalerie en évitant le paillasson qui me regardait d'un drôle d'oeil et me rendis non sans regrets dans la quincaillerie la plus proche pour acheter une simple ventouse !







Désolé, mais les photos de pieuvres mimétiques sont extrêmement rares (bien évidemment !) et c'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Ce matin , direction  la station des Rousses pour faire un peu de ski pour prendre un bol d'air pur


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2020)

​©Tribune de Genève


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2020)

Bon , il va quand mème falloir penser à faire un sapin de Noël


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , il va quand mème falloir penser à faire un sapin de Noël


Si tu n'as pas trop d'hémorroïdes, ça devrait le faire !


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2020)

Faut penser a décorer les clusters de Noêl.

Chants de noel 2020;

Petit papa nooooooeeeeeeellllllll
quand tu descendras du ciiieeeeeeeeellllllllll
avec des cleeeeuuuuuuuuuussssttteeeeeeeeuuuuuurrrrs par centaines de milliiiiiiierrrrrrrrs
n'oublie pas mon petit covidddd...


Mon beau covviiidddd
roi des virrrruuussssssss..



Etc... etc....


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Faut penser a décorer les clusters de Noêl.
> 
> Chants de noel 2020;
> 
> ...


Déjà dans les préparatifs de la 3eme vagues ?


----------



## patlek (19 Décembre 2020)

çà me fait tout bizarre de pouvoir  sortir sans attestation... 

A chaque fois, j' ai l' impression de commettre une faute!


----------



## patlek (22 Décembre 2020)

Je suis allé a l' hypercluster aujourd'hui... il y avait un monde fou!!!

Heu... l' hypermarché, je veux dire....


----------



## patlek (22 Décembre 2020)

Et j' apprend que je suis pas trés Noel en plus... pppfffllllll










						Quel « esprit de Noël » êtes-vous ? - Charlie Hebdo
					

Quiz Charlie Hebdo : C'est le réveillon de tous les dangers. Cette année, avec le Covid-19, la veillée du 24 décembre peut se terminer en drame. Saurez-vous prendre toutes les




					charliehebdo.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2020)

L'humour n'existe plus ... 
Se faire virer d'un magasin de jouets pour "ça" ? Je ne comprends pas ! 

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Décembre 2020)

Ils ne t'ont pas demandé si tu souhaitais un rdv avec un psy ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2020)

Enfin de la neige , direction le ski demain matin


----------



## Lio70 (25 Décembre 2020)

Début décembre, mon épouse me dit un matin "Ça sent le sapin". Je pensais qu'elle avait écouté les derniers chiffres des victimes du coronabidule. Mais non! Notre rue couverte de neige en Pologne; signe des fêtes qui approchent. Deux semaines plus tard, le sapin de Noël trône fièrement dans le salon. Réveillon hier avec notre fille et son copain qui se sont éclipsés après pour rejoindre la maison de campagne des parents du copain.

Un peu triste de n'avoir pu retourner en Belgique comme d'habitude pour l'occasion, où ma mère a réveillonné (ou pas ) en maison de retraite et mon père seul à la maison. Heureusement que Skype existe.

Surprise agréable, mon épouse qui m'accuse de tous les maux dès que j'ose allumer le moindre tabac m'a offert une petite boite de cigares Ashton Cabinet pour supporter le confinement. Elle a des bons côtés .

Ici, le confinement musclé, ce sera pendant 30 jours à partir de lundi prochain.
J'en profiterai pour passer mes certifications ITIL4 et PRINCE2 "online", si ça vous dit quelque chose.

Joyeux Noël à tous dans la mesure du possible.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2020)

Salut La Pologne  

Wesołych Świą

je te souhaite de Bonnes fêtes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2020)

Faites quand même gaffe de ne pas trépasser ce soir au 12ième coup de minuit, car, selon la légende, vous serez alors obligés de vous coltiner toutes les âmes perdues durant l'année qui vient !  

J'ai vu ce film lorsque j'étais tout jeune et j'avoue que j'en ai été traumatisé pendant longtemps ! 

Encore maintenant, j'y pense à chaque fin d'année ! Bien entendu, je ne crois pas à cette légende, mais ... ... on ne sait jamais !  ... 




​En attendant, bonne fin d'année à toutes et tous et surtout, bon début 2021 !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Faites quand même gaffe de ne pas trépasser ce soir au 12ième coup de minuit, car, selon la légende, vous serez alors obligés de vous coltiner toutes les âmes perdues durant l'année qui vient !
> 
> J'ai vu ce film lorsque j'étais tout jeune et j'avoue que j'en ai été traumatisé pendant longtemps !
> 
> ...




Tu m'as donné envie de découvrir ce film !... 

Bonne fin d'année à toi aussi, et bonne année 2021 à toi et à tout le monde par ailleurs !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu m'as donné envie de découvrir ce film !...


2 versions existent, celle de 1921 et de 1940 ... La version de 1940 est la meilleure avec Louis Jouvet et Pierre Fresnay !
Bon ok, mais ça reste toujours un "vieux truc" !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 2 versions existent, celle de 1921 et de 1940 ... La version de 1940 est la meilleure avec Louis Jouvet et Pierre Fresnay !
> Bon ok, mais ça reste toujours un "vieux truc" !



Pas pour moi. 
Pour moi, les "vieux films" sont ceux réalisés avant 1930, soir avant l'apparition du cinéma parlant. 

Dire pourquoi risquerait de prendre du temps et d'en lasser plus d'un... 

Disons qu'il m'arrive parfois, mais rarement, de regarder des vieux films. 
Mais dans la plupart des cas, je regarde des films modernes, comme le film de 1940 (*1939 d'après imdb*) dont tu parles !!!...


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon ok, mais ça reste toujours un "vieux truc" !


Vieux machin toi-même !
Je vote pour 1940 

Et meilleurs vœux à toi et à toute ta smala, qu'elle soit à quatre pattes ou pas !


----------



## patlek (31 Décembre 2020)

Moi, ce qui m' a traumatisé, c' est le final de "la vache et le prisonnier"...

Fernandel (cette ordure, ce fumier!!!) monte dans le train, et il délaisse, il abandonne la gentille Marguerite (elle est belle et tout, avec ses grosses taches...) et la pauvre Maguerite, elle suit le train sur les rails, et il s' éloigne, il s' éloigne de plus en plus avec Fernandel (Ce salaud!!!) qui part pour la France (Ce pays ou on a jamais vu (jamais!!!!!) un canal se pendre pour cause de ciel trop gris.... Non mais, attend!!!...)


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> il s' éloigne de plus en plus avec Fernandel (Ce salaud!!!) qui part pour la France


Tellement traumatisé que tu oublies que le train part vers l'Allemagne


----------



## Lio70 (1 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tellement traumatisé que tu oublies que le train part vers l'Allemagne


Ah c'était un bon film, "La vache et le prisonnier". Mais comment faire embarquer Marguerite dans un compartiment? Elle devait rester... c'était inéluctable.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2021)

Un petit cadeau pour cette nouvelle année (trouvé sur guoguelle)


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2021)

tu es vendu à Poutine ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> tu es​


J'ai retrouvé le bateau dans un champ il y a quelques années


----------



## aCLR (6 Janvier 2021)

> Ton « confinement assoupli en trois quart-temps » se passe-t-il bien ?



Bah oui ! Ça se passe assez bien.
Il y a juste un truc qui me défrise…

Depuis que les medias nous bassinent avec les horribles mutations du virus, que l'on ne sait pas trop si le vaccin actuel va combattre ces souches mutantes, que ces variantes se répandent partout en Europe mais pas trop chez nous, que je ne sais plus ce que je veux raconter… Ah si ! Bah après tout ça, l'emploi des articles définis vire au cauchemar _made in great britain_… C'est bien simple, j'ai le sentiment que le Jane Doe Birkin style a envahi les plateaux télé !

En clair, quand moi je dis : « la variante du covid », les médias disent : « le variant de la covid ». On croit rêver ! Non vraiment, Gainsbourg aurait mieux fait de rester avec France Gall ! On aurait pas eu cette évadée de la jungle londonienne qu'est Jane dans les oreilles pendant toutes ces décades… Euh pardon, v'là que la Birkin déteint sur moi aussi… Je voulais dire ces décennies !

Bref, pour moi c'est la variante du covid et pis c'est tout !!!


----------



## patlek (6 Janvier 2021)

Pour moi, la variante du covid c' est: une putain de mutation de cette saloperie de virus de bordel de merde (sauf vot'respect)


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Gainsbourg aurait mieux fait de rester avec France Gall !


Lui, au moins, jouait du piano assis...


----------



## macomaniac (6 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Gainsbourg aurait mieux fait de rester avec France Gall ! On aurait pas eu cette évadée de la jungle londonienne qu'est Jane dans les oreilles pendant toutes ces décades…


Jane Birkin a toujours eu une diction française parfaite des chansons de Serge Gainsbourg ; c'est son "parler la France" en prose qui a continûment agacé les oreilles dans ses interviews ou ses films.

Voici un exemple limpide de cette distinction entre la chanteuse et la locutrice. Dans un album de 2013 intitulé : "Mes images privées de Serge", elle a proposé une anthologie de chansons de Gainsbourg telles qu'interprétées par elle à l'époque, en en assortissant rétrospectivement certaines de commentaires oraux préliminaires. J'ai choisi pour mon exemple la chanson : « Quoi » composée par Serge Gainsbourg pour elle en 1985 et chantée par Jane Birkin la même année. Dans l'échantillon de YouTube que je donne ci-après, Jane Birkin fait justement en 2013 un commentaire oral préliminaire de cette chanson. L'écart est criant entre son incapacité persistante à parler un Français acceptable quarante cinq ans après sa première venue en France en 1968, et sa diction irréprochable d'interprète de la chanson de Serge Gainsbourg.


----------



## fifi84 (6 Janvier 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Lui, au moins, jouait du piano assis...


Enfin faut pas exagérer, tout dépendait de son état...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Janvier 2021)

Ce matin, j'étais en rue tout occupé à discuter avec quelques voisins, quand le "bobo bio vegan" du quartier (celui à la Prius moche !) est venu s'incruster dans la conversation !  

Comme nous parlions de nos connexions internet, il en a profité pour glisser qu'il venait de s'acheter un Mac Mini M1 en insistant sur le fait que c'est un "must have" qui dépassait tout ce qu'on pouvait imaginer à ce jour ... Rien qu'en le voyant se pavaner, on commençait tous à ressentir les prémices d'un urticaire fulgurant ! 

C'est alors que j'ai sorti : "Moi, en cet instant précis, je rêve de m'acheter un M16 ..." ... S'ensuit une hilarité générale qui a été multipliée par dix lorsque le bobo bio a prétendu, sûr de lui, que ça n'existait pas encore ... 

 ... Toutefois, je m'en veux d'avoir manqué de charité chrétienne surtout lorsque, fin 2019, j'avais donné à ses enfants une botte de carottes et un oignon alors qu'ils récoltaient des bonbons pour Halloween ... Pour être honnête, je leur ai bien évidemment donné des bonbons, tout en leur disant de dire à leur père qu'ils avaient reçu les carottes et les oignons !  ... Cela me faisait plaisir de les voir partir en rigolant !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2021)

Pas chaud ce matin dans le Jura 
-10,2 °C
Je devrais me confiner sous la couette


----------



## aCLR (16 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> chers lecteurs animaliers


Il m'est arrivé un truc incroyable sans que j'eus besoin d'allumer le poste pour ça ! C'est dingue mais j'ai assisté à ce qui ressemble à une première mondiale ! Un truc bien connu de l'espèce humaine mais rarement voire pas du tout observé parmi le reste du règne animal !

Et je pèse mes mots !

Il ne s'agit pas là pour moi de faire un mot d'esprit, un trait d'ironie ou une allusion au touche-pipi, non non non, il s'agit bien une découverte majeure ! Et vous savez quoi ?! C'est moi qui l'ai faite !?

Vous me direz : c'est facile pour toi qui vit entouré de félins reproductifs mais nous, on a que des chattrées et des coupés pour nous tenir compagnie ! Si bien qu'à part constater l’embonpoint de nos coquins, on n'a pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent en matière de plaisir animalier !

Eh bien en voilà de la nouveauté, que dis-je, de la première mondiale ! Donc…

Figurez-vous les amis que j'ai vu un chaton… Ouais, j'ai oublié de vous confier un truc. Notre petite chatte est allé faire la nouba pendant le second confinement et elle n'est pas revenu le ventre vide ! C'est de ma faute aussi, j'ai mal compté les jours entre deux prises de son contraceptif. Mais bon passons, cet oubli a fait de moi un observateur privilégié ! J'en étais où déjà ?

Oui, j'ai vu un chaton téter son pouce, enfin l'ergot correspondant au pouce chez l'homme. Vous rendez-vous bien compte de la découverte ? Nos poilus sucent leurs pouces ! Je place vite fait un renvoi sémantique vers le membre cité sinon, je le connais, il va s'empresser d'ouvrir un sujet pour relever cet insolent barbarisme. Après quoi, l'internet va être en émoi pour ça au point de chiper la vedette à ma découverte ! Que dis-je première mondiale !!!

En attendant que vous vous extasiez devant ce qui va faire de moi et mon compte youtube, un homme riche ! Des milliards de vues que je vais faire avec ce machin ! Mais d'abord…

_— Médor ?!
— Wouarf ?!
— On sort !!!_


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Janvier 2021)

- _Huumm, on n'est jamais tranquille... _​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> - _Huumm, on n'est jamais tranquille... _​


Tu l'as dit mon pote !!!!! 





​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Janvier 2021)

Capitaine Gribouille a sucé son ergot dans le passé, maintenant, pour se souvenir de sa jeunesse, elle petonne...
Ou patoune, c'est selon.


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2021)

Effet de bord insoupçonné du confinement sur certains membres : dérèglement cérébral et confusion. Résultat, Les 'images animées sympas' et 'les aventures de Lucky' débordent sur 'ton confinement'

Mais que fait la modération ?


----------



## patlek (16 Janvier 2021)

Hop!! 17H15... je suis chez moi!

La maréchaussée peut envoyer ses patrouilles... M'AURONT PAS!!!!


----------



## aCLR (16 Janvier 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> - _Huumm, on n'est jamais tranquille... _





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu l'as dit mon pote !!!!!





Toum'aï a dit:


> Capitaine Gribouille a sucé son ergot dans le passé


Bon d'accord… Je ne suis pas l'observateur privilégié d'une situation improbable !
Pas grave, je m'assoie sur quelques millions de vues, perdues par votre faute !


Romuald a dit:


> Mais que fait la modération ?



Sa vengeance sera terrible !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2021)

Attention ! Roulement de tambours ..... Ce matin, faute de trouver un toner pour mon imprimante dans un shop physique, j'ai passé ma première commande via internet !   J'ai bien dit ma "*PREMIERE*" commande en 71 années d'existence ! 

En effet, j'ai toujours privilégié les contacts directs jusqu'à la semaine dernière ou, par trois fois, on m'a dit : "Mais Monsieur, on n'a pas de stocks de consommables ici, faut passer via le site web !"  ... Donc, en désespoir de cause, j'ai cédé ! 

Le stress fut intense au moment de dégainer ma carte de crédit, surtout que mes 2 poilus étaient tout excités près de moi et n'arrêtaient pas de gueuler : "Hé ! t'as vu ? Y a même une chatbox ici !" ... Heureusement, le temps de leur expliquer ce qu'était une chatbox, mon paiement était enregistré et la commande passée ! 

Reste plus qu'à attendre maintenant !  ... ... et constater soit que mon colis est perdu, soit qu'ils se sont trompés dans la commande !  ... P.... de confinement !


----------



## boninmi (19 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à attendre maintenant !  ... ... et constater soit que mon colis est perdu, soit qu'ils se sont trompés dans la commande !  ... P.... de confinement !


Ça dépend chez qui tu as commandé. J'espère que tu as privilégié un arnaqueur déguisé avec un habillage Amz.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça dépend chez qui tu as commandé. J'espère que tu as privilégié un arnaqueur déguisé avec un habillage Amz.


Non ! Pas Amz !   ... un site d'origine (supposée !) belge avec un indice de confiance de 60 % sur "scamdoc" ! ... On aime le risque ou on ne l'aime pas !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Pas Amz !   ... un site d'origine (supposée !) belge avec un indice de confiance de 60 % sur "scamdoc" ! ... On aime le risque ou on ne l'aime pas !




Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je ne crois pas avoir déjà acheté quelque chose sur un site marchand ayant moins de 90% de confiance ou de satisfaction ... 
60%, tu as fait fort !... 
En fait, je ne savais même pas que ça existait...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je ne crois pas avoir déjà acheté quelque chose sur un site marchand ayant moins de 90% de confiance ou de satisfaction ...
> 60%, tu as fait fort !...


Bon ! J'ai pas acheté 10.000 Euros de toner non plus ! 
Si c'est un coup de zouzguef (comme disait un pote pied noir !), je crois pouvoir m'en remettre !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon ! J'ai pas acheté 10.000 Euros de toner non plus !
> Si c'est un coup de zouzguef (comme disait un pote pied noir !), je crois pouvoir m'en remettre !



Bonne chance quand même pour ce premier achat sur le net...  
Tu nous tiendras au courant...


----------



## boninmi (19 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Pas Amz !   ... un site d'origine (supposée !) belge avec un indice de confiance de 60 % sur "scamdoc" ! ... On aime le risque ou on ne l'aime pas !


Sur un site belge, on commande une fois.


----------



## patlek (19 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bonne chance quand même pour ce premier achat sur le net...


 On va prier et mettre un cierge pour que çà se passe bien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon ! J'ai pas acheté 10.000 Euros de toner non plus !
> Si c'est un coup de zouzguef (comme disait un pote pied noir !), je crois pouvoir m'en remettre !


Encore une virginité qui disparait ! 
(j'hésitais à poster "post mortem"...)​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> On va prier et mettre un cierge pour que çà se passe bien.


Je m'en suis déjà chargé ... Mais merci !  C'est "Lourdes" chez moi pour l'instant ! J'ai même déjà sorti le vieux cierge de Pâques de ma première communion !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Encore une virginité qui disparait ! (j'hésitais à poster "post mortem"...)


Pas encore dans la douleur ... Mais je sens que ça va venir !


----------



## patlek (19 Janvier 2021)

Internet, c' est le diable!!

Faut exorciser le mac.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faut exorciser le mac.


Ce soir, je sens que je vais sortir mon petit goupillon !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je ne crois pas avoir déjà acheté quelque chose sur un site marchand ayant moins de 90% de confiance ou de satisfaction ...
> 60%, tu as fait fort !...
> En fait, je ne savais même pas que ça existait...



Ah si, une fois, une seule fois, j'ai voulu essayer de faire des économies sur le prix des cartouches d'encre de mon imprimante.
J'ai donc acheté mes cartouches chez une enseigne qui fait de la pub à la télé avec un canard qui fait "coin-coin"... *
À la livraison, je reçois mes cartouches avec un petit mot explicatif : certes, les cartouches d'encre fuyaient en raison d'un petit défaut sur ce lot, mais cela n'allait en rien altérer ma satisfaction, etc...
J'installe les fameuses cartouches avec de l'encre fuyant de partout, et je m'en mets -entre autres- sur les mains, évidemment... 
Résultat : en assez peu de temps, mon imprimante tombe définitivement en panne. 

Conclusion : si j'avais su, j'aurais directement jeté mon imprimante à la poubelle.
Le résultat aurait été le même qu'avec ces fameuses cartouches, mais ça aurait été plus simple, plus rapide, et finalement encore plus économique ! 


Depuis, je suis revenu à mes sites dignes de confiance. 



* [edit] En fait, ils sont bien notés sur le net, mais selon mon expérience ils ne le méritent vraiment pas...  [/edit]


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon ! J'ai pas acheté 10.000 Euros de toner non plus !


Je voudrais pas te faire peur , mais ça arrive les erreurs sur le net


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ah si, une fois, une seule fois, j'ai voulu essayer de faire des économies sur le prix des cartouches d'encre de mon imprimante.
> J'ai donc acheté mes cartouches chez une enseigne qui fait de la pub à la télé avec un canard qui fait "coin-coin"...
> À la livraison, je reçois mes cartouches avec un petit mot explicatif : certes, les cartouches d'encre fuyaient en raison d'un petit défaut sur ce lot, mais cela n'allait en rien altérer ma satisfaction, etc...
> J'installe les fameuses cartouches avec de l'encre fuyant de partout, et je m'en mets -entre autres- sur les mains, évidemment...
> ...


Perso je fuis les génériques comme la peste, ayant eu comme toi une expérience désastreuse !
J'ai une laser monochrome Samsung (enfin ! HP maintenant !   )et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec les cartouches originales plus chères, mais au moins fiables !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ah si, une fois, une seule fois, j'ai voulu essayer de faire des économies sur le prix des cartouches d'encre de mon imprimante.
> J'ai donc acheté mes cartouches chez une enseigne qui fait de la pub à la télé avec un canard qui fait "coin-coin"... *
> À la livraison, je reçois mes cartouches avec un petit mot explicatif : certes, les cartouches d'encre fuyaient en raison d'un petit défaut sur ce lot, mais cela n'allait en rien altérer ma satisfaction, etc...
> J'installe les fameuses cartouches avec de l'encre fuyant de partout, et je m'en mets -entre autres- sur les mains, évidemment...
> ...





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso je fuis les génériques comme la peste, ayant eu comme toi une expérience désastreuse !
> J'ai une laser monochrome Samsung (enfin ! HP maintenant !   )et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec les cartouches originales plus chères, mais au moins fiables !


Vous détruisez notre planète avec vos imprimantes et votre usage de papier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous détruisez notre planète avec vos imprimantes et votre usage de papier


Et ceux qui laissent un pauvre poilu dehors en plein hiver, ils sont "humains" peut être ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et ceux qui laissent un pauvre poilu dehors en plein hiver, ils sont "humains" peut être ?


Tu a vu l'état du "pauvre poilu "
Coupe parfaite shampoing ,brushing 
Je vais quand mème pas adopter un chat qui va me couter des sous


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous détruisez notre planète avec vos imprimantes et votre usage de papier



Je n'imprime plus grand-chose depuis longtemps.  
Quant à mon imprimante qui m'a lâché il y a plusieurs mois, elle n'est toujours pas remplacée, et cela fait donc plusieurs mois que je n'imprime plus rien du tout !...  
Quand j'achèterai un nouvel ordinateur, j'achèterai quand même une nouvelle imprimante, mais depuis le début des années 2000, j'ai clairement tendance à imprimer de moins en moins.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Je soupçonne thebig a faire de la frite en 3D avec son imprimante


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je soupçonne thebig a faire de la frite en 3D avec son imprimante


Probable, et c'est pour ça qu'il est pointilleux : le lubrifiant souhaité, c'est de la graisse de bœuf et non une vulgaire huile d'arachide !


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> le lubrifiant souhaité



Et si les patates se rebiffent ?






Anna & Bernhard Blume, Kitchen Frenzy, 1986


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Probable, et c'est pour ça qu'il est pointilleux : le lubrifiant souhaité, c'est de la graisse de bœuf et non une vulgaire huile d'arachide !


Tu as entièrement raison !  

Ma vieille imprimante de marque "Pterodactyl" possède encore un chariot me permettant un retour à la ligne manuel - dans ce cas bien précis, la graisse de boeuf est un lubrifiant indispensable !

De plus, et en ma qualité de "bon belge" une fois, le fumet dégagé lorsque l'imprimante est bien chaude m'apporte une extase frisant la sensualité - d'ailleurs, la seule extase que je puisse encore me permettre ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attention ! Roulement de tambours ..... Ce matin, faute de trouver un toner pour mon imprimante dans un shop physique, j'ai passé ma première commande via internet !   J'ai bien dit ma "*PREMIERE*" commande en 71 années d'existence !


J'ai eu des nouvelles de ma commande !  
Moi qui croyais que mon toner allait venir de Brest (Le fameux toner de Brest) -  - en fait, il vient de ... Lucerne !  et il est parti hier soir !
Les arcanes du web me surprendront toujours !


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai eu des nouvelles de ma commande !


Ouais !

Bah nous ! On a eu des nouvelles du commandant en second. Il causait dans le poste ce soir ! Et tu peux me croire, j'en menais pas large dans mon falzar… Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour tes poilus et toi mais ici on commence à en avoir raz la casquette de cette histoire.

Mais ça s'est pas trop mal passé en fin de compte. Le Castex nous repousse la douloureuse d'une semaine ou deux en souhaitant que ça aille mieux d'ici là. Ouf ! On a échappé au _fameux coup de tonnerre de Brest_ sur la tête. Il y a déjà assez de la presse pour nous abrutir avec ça tous les soirs !

Et sinon, ta commande ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais !
> 
> Bah nous ! On a eu des nouvelles du commandant en second. Il causait dans le poste ce soir ! Et tu peux me croire, j'en menais pas large dans mon falzar… Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour tes poilus et toi mais ici on commence à en avoir raz la casquette de cette histoire.
> 
> ...


Ma commande est bien arrivée, ce qui m'a permis de nourrir ma petite imprimante jusqu'à satiété !  (N'en déplaise aux bobos bios vegans qui hantent ces lieux !) ... 

Content pour mes amis français que les mesures n'aient pas été étendues ! Déjà que le couvre-feu à 18 H ça craint un maximum ! 

De mon côté, et comme je l'ai déjà relaté, je me considère comme un privilégié durant cette période de confinement et, à part le fait que je ne vois plus mes petits enfants autant que je le souhaiterais, tout va bien ! On se rattrapera dans les prochains mois !

Restons positifs optimistes ! 

Quant à mes poilus qui sont mes "maîtres à penser" de par leur zenitude, ils me font bien rigoler tous les jours et ils me permettent d'alimenter le portfolio !  ... Ce matin encore, on a déjeuné ensemble le cul sur la table (eux, pas moi !) et ils sont de bonne conversation ! 

Je reste optimiste pour les prochains mois et j'attends avec impatience de me faire vacciner dans l'espoir de retrouver une vie sociale "normale" au plus vite !


----------



## patlek (30 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ma commande est bien arrivée



Comme quoi, la priere et le cierge allumé; ça marche!!!!

(Heureusement qu'on était là!!)


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> mes "maîtres à penser" […] me font bien rigoler tous les jours


Tant mieux !

Parce qu'ici c'est le bazar dans la ménagerie ! Je t'avais dis pour les deux petits derniers. Ces suceurs de pouce que je comptais mettre sur youtube et ce rêve de millions de vues envolées par ta faute !  Bah se sont encore des tigrés roux et un gars une fille ce coup-ci. Pas de jaloux !

Bon, comme ils commencent à déambuler hors de leur boîte de carton…

Oui… La pitchoune adore que l'on pose des cartons ça et là lorsqu'elle bibindomise. Boîte après boîte, elle visite, gratte, aménage chacun des espaces mis à sa disposition. Ça surprend des fois ! T'es là, détendu, absorbé par le streaming et d'un coup un bruit plus qu'improbable résonne dans ton programme. Sauf que ce barouf ne sort pas du 5.1 dolby surround, non, ça vient d'ailleurs. Le temps de percuter, t'as loupé deux répliques mais la petite est contente, elle fait de la litière de kraft pour chatons. C'est trop mignon.

Mais y'a un souci. Les déambulations de ces boules rousse et blanche attirent l'œil des deux ados en mal de copulation. Et quand ça n'est pas la mère qu'ils essaient d'entreprendre en pleine lactation – véridique – les deux petites bouilles passent un sale moment. Du coup, nos lubriques de service vivent principalement dehors avec un droit d'entrée limitée sous bonne garde.

Et comme si tout cette tribu ne suffisait pas, ha ha ha, il y en a encore un dernier. Alors lui, il est vieux sourd et stérilisé. Ses seuls plaisirs sont sa bouffe, ses friandises, la gamelle du chien, son brossage et notre chaleur humaine. Le reste, et principalement les autres poilus de la baraque, il déteste !

Avec tout ça, autant te dire que je ne rigole pas tous les jours !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais y'a un souci. Les déambulations de ces boules rousse et blanche attirent l'œil des deux ados en mal de copulation. Et quand ça n'est pas la mère qu'ils essaient d'entreprendre en pleine lactation – véridique – les deux petites bouilles passent un sale moment. Du coup, nos lubriques de service vivent principalement dehors avec un droit d'entrée limitée sous bonne garde.


Mon Dieu !  

Moi, mes poilus sont bien élevés (et castrés !) et ils "n'entreprennent" pas leurs congénères ni autre chose d'ailleurs !  - à croire qu'ils prennent leur humain en exemple ! 

Je m'amuse bien avec eux et, depuis une semaine, j'essaie de leur apprendre le bonneteau ... j'ai débuté avec trois godets et sous l'un d'entre eux, je dépose une friandise et ils doivent deviner lequel d'un coup de patte bien appuyé ... OK ! C'est pas gagné mais on se marre bien ! 

chat et bonneteau !


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon Dieu !


C'est tout ce que tu retiens ?! 

Ah bah bravo !!!
Puisque c'est comme ça, j'ai un exemple qui va mettre à mal tes idées reçues sur la soi-disante exemplarité des félidés sans roubignoles ! Naméo…

Figure-toi une pitchoune en pleine sérénade d'un côté de la propriété.

Elle se roule devant les prétendants. Eux se castagnent pour déterminer l'ordre de passage. Et tout ce petit monde s'amuse à coups de griffes et coïts. Une fois emballée, bécotée et accouplée, la pitchoune recommence son manège amoureux de l'autre côté du quartier. Sauf qu'il n'y a qu'un mâle.

Enfin, il y a bien nos deux lubriques pour suivre cette délurée dans sa maraude. Mais éconduits d'un côté, ils le sont tout autant de l'autre. Si bien que la pitchoune n'a qu'un prétendant à convaincre. Sauf que le beau n'a plus de coucougnettes… Et là je te vois venir. Comment se fesse-t-il qu'un eunuque ait les faveurs d'une pitchoune bouillonnante ?

C'est tout simple…

Les maîtres du matou l'ont émasculé après qu'il eu découvert les plaisirs de la chair ! Du coup, même s'il tire à blanc, ce mistigri conserve son instinct de reproduction, pour le plus grand plaisir de la choupinette. Et pendant ce temps-là, les deux lubriques de service regardent, ne comprenant décidément rien à l'affaire qui se trame sous leurs museaux.

Voilà !

Et si cette communauté comptait encore Xavier, nul doute qu'une oreille omnisciente traînerait ici, hi hi hi !

Oh Mon Doc !!!


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2021)

Eh merde , j'ai le droit d'aller en Suisse  pour travailler


----------



## aCLR (31 Janvier 2021)

> Ton « confinement assoupli en trois temps » se passe-t-il bien ?


Ouais plutôt…



Vous souvenez-vous du running gag où _plutôt, nan pas le chien_, ponctuait les posts du scribouilleur ?

Oui ?!

Bah vous avez de la chance parce que ce message parle de Pluto, non de Médor, hé hé. Figurez vous votre modérateur affairé comme pas deux toute l'après-midi. 18h00 arrive et il n'a toujours pas sorti le chien ! En plus il entend la pluie tomber comme vache qui pisse sur ses ouvertures zénithales mal isolées phoniquement. Du coup, il pose ses crayons, rallie le clebs, chausse ses bottes, enfile son paletot, remplit son attestation de déplacement dérogatoire durant les horaires du couvre-feu, attrape son pépin, ses clefs et zou ! Voilà Médor et lui parés pour la sortie !

Au tiers du parcours, ils retrouvent la gadoue des espaces herbagés communaux. Votre modérateur arpente avec plaisir ces endroits pas complètement en friche mais pas franchement carrossable non plus. Chaque ville recèle de ces lieux, où promener de nuit son animal de compagnie demande une connaissance approfondie du terrain pour s'assurer d'une traversée sans éraflures ni faux-pas. Bon d'accord… Ça n'est pas non plus du niveau de ninja warrior mais ça demande de l'entraînement. Enfin bref…

À l'orée d'une clairière, Médor laisse son maître passer devant et attend son signal. L'ordre lâché, le chien fonce en direction d'une odeur. À l'opposé, le cancanement de canards posés sur la mare formée par les pluies se fait entendre. Médor, d'abord hésitant, se lance alors dans la direction des cancans. Freiné par l'eau… Oui, ce cabot n'aime pas l'eau ! Donc, stoppé net par le bord de la mare, l'animal excite le volatile, le pousse à la faute et se rend compte qu'il a pied. Pas de pot pour le canard… D'un coup de gueule, le col vert rend l'âme !

Félicité par votre modérateur, Médor est rentré, fier et trempé, son dîner à la gueule.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> l'animal excite le volatile, le pousse à la faute et se rend compte qu'il a pied. Pas de pot pour le canard… D'un coup de gueule, le col vert rend l'âme !


 ... Re-"Mon Dieu" !!! ... 

Des poilus pervers et lubriques de chez lubriques, un clébard assassin ... de là à m'annoncer que tu élèves des canaris tueurs ou des ratons laveurs dépeceurs ... Plus rien ne m'étonnerait !  ...


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Plus rien ne m'étonnerait !  ...


Est-ce qu'un hérisson dévoreur sans vergogne de gastéropodes ça compte ?!


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2021)

Et moi qui pensait que notre spécialiste du lampyre allait sortir du bois avec un :

_« Nan mais oh ! Quel égoïste ce porc-épic ! Il pourrait oublier deux trois limaces pour les coléoptères pendant ses razzias nocturnes ! Quel sans-gêne ! En attendant, il a plus intérêt d'avoir rempli son attestation d'sortie !? Sinon je le plante au bout d'une pique ! Il y a deux trois conduits dans le quartier qui ne demandent qu'à être ramoné ! »_

Mais non ! Il a dû se trouver un nouvel hexapode à étudier, hé hé…


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

Vivement les vacances , ça me saoul ce passage de frontière le matin 
j'ai l'impression de vivre a Paris


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vivement les vacances , ça me saoul ce passage de frontière le matin
> j'ai l'impression de vivre a Paris



Tu penses qu'il y a beaucoup de passages de frontières, à Paris ?...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu penses qu'il y a beaucoup de passages de frontières, à Paris ?...


Je pensais au temps de circulation


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je pensais au temps de circulation



Je comprends mieux.


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu penses qu'il y a beaucoup de passages de frontières, à Paris ?...


Peut-on considérer un passage à tabac – de contrebande – comme un acte relevant du franchissement d'une frontière ?

(elle était facile celle-là, ha ha ha)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

En Suisse , passer avec du chocolat en douce , c'est deja un délit de gourmandise


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2021)

Amis des animaux ... Bonjour !  

On sait maintenant pourquoi le wombat australien fait des crottes carrées !

Tidju ! Des crottes carrées !





​Au-delà de la vérité scientifique (voir lien), je subodore que la réalité est beaucoup plus simple : en fait, les wombats ont décidé de faire ch.... les bousiers qui, du fait des crottes carrées, ont beaucoup plus de difficultés à les faire rouler ! 

De sacrés emmerdeurs, ces wombats ! 

ps : Au plus je m'intéresse aux animaux, au plus je m'éloigne des humains ...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)

Faites vous du télétravail ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On sait maintenant pourquoi le wombat australien fait des crottes carrées !


Il détourne un moule à œufs carrés en lieu d'aisance créatif et pis c'est tout !






Source


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On sait maintenant pourquoi le wombat australien fait des crottes carrées !
> 
> Tidju ! Des crottes carrées !​Voir la pièce jointe 211329​
> je subodore que la réalité est beaucoup plus simple
> ...


Vu ton sujet d'étude, que tu "subodores" est bien le moins !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vu ton sujet d'étude, que tu "subodores" est bien le moins !


Bravo Titi !   ... Tu as su déceler toute la finesse et l'élégance de ma prose ! 

Mon prochain post animalier traitera de l'apprentissage du bonneteau par nos poilus !

Depuis une semaine, je suis toujours en phase 1 ! La phase 1 étant "1 godet et 1 friandise" - D'abord tu réunis tes poilus, tu leur présentes le godet et la friandise ... Tu poses la friandise sous le godet le jeu étant qu'ils tapent le godet pour bouffer la friandise ... Et.. ils n'ont encore rien compris ! Ils restent bien zens et attentifs devant le godet sans broncher avec un air suspicieux ! Je présume que, soit ils sont cons, soit ils se foutent de ma gueule ! 

Bon ! J'y retourne !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2021)

Covid-19 et toilettes : la galère des petites vessies 

Pour les stressés en panne de couches : ‎Où sont les toilettes ? dans l'App Store


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2021)

Les médias n'arrêtent pas de nous répéter : _« attention, si vous perdez l'odorat, vous êtes peut-être porteur du coronavirus ! »_

Ouais !?!

Et qu'en est-il de ceux qui perdent la boussole – de la table d'orientation des forums – et postent en dépit du bon fil ?

Genre… Quand Zebig vient nous exposer l'état de ses recherches sur la crotte cubique wonbatienne. Pourquoi voyons-nous fleurir des réponses au lointain rapport avec le sujet traité ? Avons-nous affaire à de porteurs asymptomatiques d'un nouveau signe avant-coureur de la contamination ou tout simplement des posteurs déboussolés par les découvertes du grand gourou ?

Je m'interroge !?


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2021)

Aujourd'hui, la cuillerée de Grand Marnier vient parfumer les 100g de fleur de blé, 50cl de lait et trois œufs – le fameux _appareil 153_ de mister Chandleur – dans le bol à mélanger !

(et on met une mimine dans sa poche à monnaie pendant que le poignée fait danser les crêpes au-dessus de la poêle) (c'est la coutume)

:miam:


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, la cuillerée de Grand Marnier vient parfumer les 100g de fleur de blé, 50cl de lait et trois œufs – le fameux _appareil 153_ de mister Chandleur – dans le bol à mélanger !
> 
> (et on met une mimine dans sa poche à monnaie pendant que le poignée fait danser les crêpes au-dessus de la poêle) (c'est la coutume)
> 
> :miam:


Un pièce de monnaie en Or pour respecter la tradition


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un pièce de monnaie en Or pour respecter la tradition


_Allô ?!
hb222222 ?!
T'aurais pas un peu d'OR à m'prêter ?!
C'est pour respecter la Tradition…
Pas pour ma baguette, hein, pour la chand'leur !?_




Sinon

Trente minutes pour poêler huit crêpes… 
Heureusement, ça ne tombe qu'une fois par an ! 

(tu m'étonnes que le flacon de liqueur ne se vide pas…  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2021)

... Je déteste le froid, je déteste la neige et ... je déteste l'hiver ! ... 

Tous les jours, je rêve du printemps, de la fin du confinement et d'une vie banalement "normale" ... 

Et pourquoi, me direz-vous ?

Parce que ce matin, en allant faire mes courses au market du coin, j'ai fait "mon Béjart" en glissant et en gesticulant sur le verglas et que j'ai failli me casser lamentablement la gueule dans le caniveau ! 

Alors, oui ! Je râle et je peste sur tout et tout le monde ! 

Mais ... ça va passer !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai fait "mon Béjart" en glissant et en gesticulant sur le verglas​


Ma grand-mère avait ce genre de truc


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2021)

... ça fait un peu SM ... Sans juger ta Mère Grand, bien entendu ! ...


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ça fait un peu SM



Les siens ressemblaient plus à une plaque de métal pliée en trois dont deux côté étaient découpés en dents de loup.
Un jour, j'avais 8/10 ans je lui emprunte, je sors et sur une bordure de trottoir en granit je glisse direct (même pas de verglas), en tombant une de mes jambes se plie et je me plante direct le crampon dans l'autre mollet, aïe, yaaille !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

Enfin le droit de faire du ski 
Samedi , c'est le planté de bâtons


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

C'est bon , 
je me prepare pour ce week end 
j'ai les directives 









						2021 02 05 Infos Ouverture Massif Dôle
					

Jura sur Léman : Informations sur l'ouverture de l'activité ski alpin sur le massif de la Dôle.




					fr.calameo.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2021)

Ce matin, au supermarché, entre les rayons yaourts et fromages (mais je m'égare), j'ai rencontré Rose-Marie qui fut mon "premier amour" !  

C'était la deuxième fois en plus de 50 ans que je la croisais ! Elle devait avoir 17 ans, une coupe à la Mireille Darc, et 2 manteaux, un rouge et un vert qu'elle agrémentait du même petit col en fourrure qu'elle interchangeait allègrement entre les deux !

Ses parents tenaient la petite épicerie du coin et comme elle allait à la messe tous les dimanches j'en profitais pour l'accompagner ce qui faisait dire à mes copains "qu'elle sentait l'eau bénite" (un peu comme dans les Galettes de Pont-Aven !  ) !

Au début, je croyais qu'ils étaient jaloux, mais force a été de constater qu'ils n'avaient pas tout-à-fait tort !

J'aurais du savoir que cette histoire d'eau bénite était prémonitoire ... car, qui dit eau bénite, sous-entend bien entendu une attirance pour le goupillon ! 

Nous nous sommes fréquentés pendant une année environ jusqu'à ce qu'elle m'annonce qu'elle me larguait pour un gars plus vieux qui possédait une bagnole pourrie (une renault 4 CV) - Bon ! C'est vrai qu'avec mon vieux vélo, je ne faisais pas le poids !
La seule chose dont je me souvienne, c'est qu'elle avait 4 pneus (la bagnole hein) que je me suis efforcé de crever avec hargne et une redoutable efficacité !

Nous avons discuté autour d'un plateau de dégustation de saucisse de Morteau et j'espérais qu'elle en garderait un morceau en travers de la gorge, mais non !

J'appris donc qu'elle n'avait jamais été mariée et qu'elle continuait à fréquenter l'église le dimanche ce qui ne m'étonna guère compte tenu de son allure de grenouille de bénitier - je sais, je suis méchant, mais d'un seul coup j'ai été tenté de remercier celui qui m'avait dégagé à l'époque ! 

Je la regardais partir avec ses 2 sacs bourrés en m'abstenant bien entendu de lui proposer de la raccompagner ... en bagnole !

Je crois que si j'avais eu une grosse BM ou Merco, je lui aurais proposé de la conduire, mais avec mon Tepee, j'ai crains qu'elle ne pense la même chose de moi ! 

Bref, j'ai découvert que je pouvais être rancunier ... Mais j'avoue que ça fait du bien quand même !


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2021)

50 ans plus tard...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> 50 ans plus tard...




Je ne comprends pas que The Big n'ait pas craqué... 
Moi, je suis déjà amoureux...


----------



## patlek (12 Février 2021)

Il n' a pas résisté;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2021)

Vous êtes vraiment cons !!!!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

Direction les pistes de ski en ce beau dimanche ensoleillé 
Je suis en règle pour cette belle journée


----------



## boninmi (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Direction les pistes de ski en ce beau dimanche ensoleillé
> Je suis en règle pour cette belle journée


On n'en parle pas beaucoup dans les médias ...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Février 2021)

Je suis entrain de vérifier si je suis belgo-compatible...







​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Février 2021)

Petite chronique insignifiante d'un temps malheureusement révolu ! ​
Compte tenu de la situation actuelle qui ne pousse pas à l'euphorie, mon Frère et moi adorons nous réfugier dans les souvenirs de notre prime jeunesse baignée dans une douce quiétude émaillée de rires, d'insouciance et de joie de vivre !

Nous avons toujours vécu dans le même quartier, celui de la gare ... un endroit animé, rempli de petits commerces, de caberdouches, de restaurants bon marché, de musique à tous les coins de rue et ... de bordels aussi ! Il y faisait bon vivre car tout le monde se connaissait et profitait de ces années d'après guerre dans une ambiance propice à rattraper le temps perdu !

Dès le printemps, tout le monde sortait les chaises et les tables sur les trottoirs et la vie s'écoulait calmement dans un joyeux brouhaha souligné par les odeurs de frites, de bière, de gaufres de Bruxelles et des gueulements d'Armand le poissonnier qui haranguait les clients ! (j'espère que vous avez saisi la subtilité : un poissonnier qui harangue les clients...   ... pffff) !

Il y avait aussi "gros Jo", un ancien légionnaire français qui habitait la plus petite maison de la rue et qui, par manque de place chez lui, se lavait en slip dans une bassine à même le trottoir et qui racontait à qui voulait l'entendre ses exploits guerriers en les ponctuant de jurons bien trempés ... C'était notre préféré, à nous les jeunes enfants, car il était d'une gentillesse à toute épreuve et que son sac de bonbons était toujours bien rempli ! En fait, c'était une sorte de gros nounours en vrai !

Devant la gare, et sur le pas de sa porte, il y avait un jeune attardé mental qui passait son temps à se balancer doucement d'avant en arrière et qui devenait pratiquement ingérable quand un train passait - et nous jeunes enfants inconscients on attendait l'arrivée du train en faisant des paris sur le fait qu'il allait s'assommer ou non ! J'en suis encore honteux ! 

Et puis, il y avait la "cour du Palace" ... une ruelle en cul-de-sac avec dans le fond un vieil hôtel qui avait du connaître son heure de gloire dans les années 1900 et qui décrépissait lamentablement, n'accueillant que des représentants de passage - au fond de cette ruelle et juste devant l'hôtel, il y avait une grande cour sur laquelle trônait un ... ring de boxe fréquenté notamment par notre grand-père maternel qui, en plus d'être peintre en bâtiments était un fervent amateur de boxe anglaise.

Tous les mois, il y avait une grande fête où n'importe quel quidam pouvait boxer contre les boxeurs attitrés (dont notre grand-père) ... C'était 10 francs belges pour participer et celui qui tenait 2 rounds repartait avec 50 francs belges, soit 5 X sa mise.

L'alcool aidant, il y avait beaucoup de prétendants, mais l'alcool aidant aussi, peu arrivait debout à la fin du premier round ! 

Et vous me direz : "mais pourquoi tu nous racontes tout ça ?" - Simplement parce que ce quartier est devenu "la zone", une friche infâme et sans âme dans laquelle ne vivent plus que quelques fantômes titubant sous le poids de l'alcool et des drogues ! 

Plus de commerces, plus de caberdouches, plus de bordels, plus de musique et de cris ... Rien qu'un grand silence !

Alors, parfois, avec mon Frère, on traverse le quartier en silence aussi et on se demande si "Fanny en fleurs" hante encore les ruines de son bistrot qu'elle a tenu pendant plus de 70 ans ! 

Petite chronique du temps qui passe et qui n'arrange rien ... ni les lieux, ni les gens !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> On n'en parle pas beaucoup dans les médias ...


Nous sommes des privilégiés  
https://www.jurasurleman.com/


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous sommes des privilégiés
> https://www.jurasurleman.com/


Soleil , ski , pas de masque
C’est bon de respirer un peu


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Soleil , ski , pas de masque
> C’est bon de respirer un peu


Et un petit coup de "fée verte" ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> fée verte


Non hélas , pas de bistrots ouverts  
Ils nous fallaient passer en Italie 
Nous allons le faire le week end prochain pour faire un bon restaurant.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2021)

Premier retrait de point sur mon permis de conduire 
Ca me servira de leçon d'avoir conduit la voiture de ma femme


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je suis entrain de vérifier si je suis belgo-compatible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toi, je ne sais pas !
Mais pour le drapeau, c'est une autre affaire : Le drapeau belge est à l'envers depuis 188 ans ! 

Et pas qu'une fois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mais pour le drapeau, c'est une autre affaire : Le drapeau belge est à l'envers depuis 188 ans !


Plus rien ne m'étonne en Belgique ...


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Bon, on va pointer ailleurs....


Aaaah… La pétanque !

Ça fait une éternité que Médor et moi ne croisons plus de joueurs de boules lors de nos balades. Non… 
On croise plutôt des grincheux masqués ! Un peu comme ici d'ailleurs… 

Entre ceux qui désaffectionnent les lieux, ceux qui ourdissent dans l'ombre, ceux qui voient des formations de cellules politiques, ceux qui ne disent rien mais n'en écrivent pas plus, ceux qui toupinent – bon d'accord, ceux-là, j'en fais parti – et ceux que j'oublie… Quelle fine équipe avons-nous réuni là !

*MAIS MINCE À LA FIN !*

C'est fini les batailles de boules – rouges !
Alors on se _check_ le coude et on se décontracte – pourquoi pas devant un ballon de rouge !
Et on m'écoute, gniark gniark gniark !

*patlek* nous a récemment montré comment la jeune Mireille, muse des habitudes onanistes du Gourou alors qu'il n'était encore qu'un jeune padawan, avait finalement tourné vinaigre après bien des années de rancœur tout azimut ! Vous ne voulez quand même pas ressembler à cette vieille folle, hein, dîtes-moi ?

Promis, on reprendra nos vieilles querelles lorsque les bistrots auront à nouveau le droit de nous servir en terrasse ! Mais d'ici là, on prend sur soi et on accepte la situation : _C'est le burdel ! _


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> *ceux qui ourdissent dans l'ombre*


jptk, comme disait l’autre, n’empêche que quand les ourdisseurs de l’ombre ourdissaient ça désaffectionnnait pas  .


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> la jeune Mireille


Tu veux dire Rose-Marie ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu veux dire Rose-Marie ?


Je n'ai retenu que "coupe à la Mireille Darc". Et comme je l'ai toujours vu jeune et belle, "l'originale" celle du Gourou pouvait bien s'appeler autrement, je n'ai retenu que Mireille !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> jptk, comme disait l’autre, n’empêche que quand les ourdisseurs de l’ombre ourdissaient ça désaffectionnnait pas  .



Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est surtout Ponkhead (aka Ergu) qui parlait de "complots ourdis dans l'ombre". 
JPTK a peut-être repris la formule un jour, ceci dit... 

Mais à l'époque, ça ne désaffectionnait pas, effectivement.

Et sinon, à part votre humble serviteur, qui donc ourdit dans l'ombre, en ce moment ???...


----------



## Romuald (19 Février 2021)

Je faisais référence au sens de jptk, pas au membre (si je puis dire). La prose d’aCLR est parfois absconse, les artistes, toussa...


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> La prose d’aCLR est parfois absconse


Je comprends mieux ce grésillement dans mon oreillette !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je comprends mieux ce grésillement dans mon oreillette !



Mais non, mais non, ton verbe n'est point abscons.  




Bloc de spoiler



Déjà que je l'ai un peu taquiné avec son iPhone 12...   
Si ça continue, il va croire que c'est de l'acharnement !...


----------



## aCLR (23 Février 2021)

C'est quand même dingue qu'en cette période d'assouplissement du confinement des élus, des soignants et même de simples citoyens demandent au gouvernement de les confiner. Le couvre-feu ne leur suffit plus ! Les gestes barrières pas mieux ! Non. Ils veulent être confinés les weekends. De Nice à Dunkerque, même combat ! Ordonnez-moi de rester chez moi ! C'est fou je trouve. D'ici à la propagation de cet étrange phénomène, je ne sais pas combien de temps il nous reste avant un retour de l'isolement général…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est quand même dingue qu'en cette période d'assouplissement du confinement des élus, des soignants et même de simples citoyens demandent au gouvernement de les confiner. Le couvre-feu ne leur suffit plus ! Les gestes barrières pas mieux ! Non. Ils veulent être confinés les weekends. De Nice à Dunkerque, même combat ! Ordonnez-moi de rester chez moi ! C'est fou je trouve. D'ici à la propagation de cet étrange phénomène, je ne sais pas combien de temps il nous reste avant un retour de l'isolement général…


Je connais des personnes qui se sont habituées à ces confinements et qui ne sortent pratiquement plus de chez elles !

Elles ont trouvé un certain "confort" dans cet isolement qui, d'après eux, les met à l'abri de la réalité de la vie à l'extérieur !  

Une jeune fille (voisine) me disait même qu'elle avait peur de sortir pour aller en classe, tant sa vie confinée était sécurisante ! 

Les psys ont encore de beaux jours devant eux, malheureusement !

Déconfinement ... Source d'angoisse pour certains ?


----------



## patlek (23 Février 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Déconfinement ... Source d'angoisse pour certains ?



Et quand les gens y mettront plus de masque..... je vais découvrir qu"ils ont des bouches!!!!
DES BOUCHES!!! Avec des dents dedans DES DENTS!!!! PLEIN DE DENTS!!!!!!!! ET y vont me les montrer!!!!
"y sourient" qui disent; que c' est gentil, qu'y faut pas que j'ai peur !!! RRRHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2021)

Il y en a qui supportent moins bien le confinement  que d'autres : notre drame de Paris (c'est comme ça qu'ils l'appellent...)


----------



## patlek (24 Février 2021)

Je propose un jeu=

Ou est Zebig ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ou est Zebig ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2021)

Pendant que j'y pense… 


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une jeune fille (voisine) me disait même qu'elle avait peur de sortir pour aller en classe, tant sa vie confinée était sécurisante !


Donc, pour la petite voisine de Bigounet ou les niçois, dunkerquois et autres administrés de communes à cette heure inconnues, il vous est déconseillé d'ouvrir un sujet pour causer de votre premier confinement local. En attendant que l'isolement devienne national vous vous épanchez ici. C'est compris !



_/me se fait du mouron à l'idée de la prochaine annonce de Castex…_


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> _/me se fait du mouron à l'idée de la prochaine annonce de Castex…_


Mais non , mais non , t'inquiète pas


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2021)

Tout à l'heure sur la plage...
Deux mecs genre je dirais Zebig assis sur les rochers.
Dans une main, une bière,
dans l'autre, une clope...
Devant eux une enceinte bluetooth qui diffusait à fond...


----------



## aCLR (28 Février 2021)

Qu'il est loin le temps du mange-disques diffusant ce 45 tours…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mars 2021)

... Ce confinement a failli m'être fatal hier matin !
Je me voyais finir lamentablement en vieux steak tartare sur le trottoir, abandonné de tous dans la brume inquiétante de ce petit matin d'hiver ! 

En fait, je me rendais à pieds chez mon frère à 500 m de chez moi quand, horreur sans nom, je me suis retrouvé nez à nez (enfin plutôt nez à truffe) avec un énorme chien genre Amstaff qui se baladait, seul, au beau milieu de la rue !

J'ai rarement peur, mais là, rien qu'en le voyant courir vers moi, j'avoue que je n'en menais pas large au vu de la stature de l'animal !

Bon OK, il était massif et rapide mais il n'aboyait pas ... De plus, porteur des effluves de mes poilus, j'ai pensé qu'il allait me confondre avec un gros matou appétissant et moëlleux à souhait !

Il s'est arrêté à un mètre de moi, m'a tourné autour l'air méfiant mais sans agressivité, pour finir par s'asseoir devant moi ... Le problème c'est qu'il se levait dès que je bougeais ... Donc, je ne bougeais plus ! 

Heureusement, après 10 bonnes minutes de "toisage" mutuel, une voiture est arrivée et un gars en est sorti en me disant : "Ne vous en faites pas, il est super gentil et il attend que vous le caressiez !" ... J'ai donc tendu une main légèrement tremblante et c'est vrai qu'il n'attendait que cela !

Le gars m'a expliqué qu'il s'était enfui de son enclos et qu'il était parti à sa recherche ! Après s'être excusé, il a embarqué son chien et il est reparti !

J'ai bien aimé la réaction de mon frère qui m'a dit qu'en cas d'attaque d'un chien, il suffit d'enlever sa veste, de l'enrouler autour de son bras et ... de faire face en lui tendant le bras ! 

Pffff ! D'abord, je tiens à ma veste et ensuite, le temps que je l'enlève il aurait eu le temps de me bouffer dix fois !

Bref, je vous raconte tout ça parce que, hier matin, j'ai eu la trouille de ma vie ! 

Au moins, les poilus sont moins inquiétants et moins dangereux !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2021)

J'ouvre un fil dans la salle de jeu, ou je laisse ça ici ?

Le jeu : qui est derrière ce masque ?


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2021)

C’est quoi un confinement ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> C’est quoi un confinement ?


Ein Beschränkung


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le jeu : qui est derrière ce masque ?


Stéphanie de Monaco !


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Stéphanie de Monaco !


Elle a vieilli !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Elle a vieilli !


En bien 

Voir la pièce jointe 216903


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ouvre un fil dans la salle de jeu, ou je laisse ça ici ?
> 
> Le jeu : qui est derrière ce masque ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 216889



Une belle rousse aux yeux verts, apparemment, mais je n'arrive pas à faire mieux pour l'instant... 

Et personnellement, je pencherais en faveur d'un nouveau thread dans la salle de jeu.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ouvre un fil dans la salle de jeu, ou je laisse ça ici ?
> 
> Le jeu : qui est derrière ce masque ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 216889


Pourquoi ouvrir un fil alors qu'il existe déjà ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2021)

À voir...


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Une belle rousse aux yeux verts


Une belle blonde aux yeux bleus


----------



## patlek (2 Mars 2021)

Le jocker.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À voir...



Une petite question... 
Cette dame a réellement porté ce masque, ou il s'agit d'un photomontage ? 



Toum'aï a dit:


> Une belle blonde aux yeux bleus



Une belle blonde aux yeux bleus déguisée en belle rousse au yeux verts, et masquée de surcroît... 

Une espionne !!!...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourquoi ouvrir un fil alors qu'il existe déjà ?



Tu as raison.  

Mais si j'ai bien compris l'idée de Toum'aï, là, il s'agirait de visages masqués.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2021)

France Inter à 16h cet aprem'


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

Léa Salamé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> France Inter à 16h cet aprem'



*Agnès Soral *?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2021)

Yes !
PS : c'est vrai que sur sa photo du wiki elle est rousse aux yeux verts...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Yes !



Je ne l'avais pas vue depuis longtemps... 
Je trouve qu'elle a bien vieilli !  

( Je parle de photos récentes sans masque, évidemment !!!... )


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne l'avais pas vue depuis longtemps...
> Je trouve qu'elle a bien vieilli !
> 
> ( Je parle de photos récentes sans masque, évidemment !!!... )


Voila pourquoi le masque est utile


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je trouve qu'elle a bien vieilli !





Jura39 a dit:


> Voila pourquoi le masque est utile


Il veut dire qu'elle est restée belle


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il veut dire qu'elle est restée belle



Exactement.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il veut dire qu'elle est restée belle


Chacun ses gouts


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ein Beschränkung


Je vois, kasspatzln donc...


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2021)

Vous savez quoi ?!

Cette vieille prise RJ45 de Lebowsky m'a donné envie de regarder du documentaire animalier !

Alors j'ai cherché dans mon nouveau service de streaming offert pour l'achat d'un device hors-de-prix, hi hi, quels animaux pouvaient bien m'intéresser. C'est que je ne suis pas un spectateur facile en matière de faune sauvage et autres bestioles riquiquis. Il me faut non seulement une intrigue cousue de fil blanc. Le fort bouffe le faible. La scène est sanglante. Limite, c'est flouté pour les âmes sensibles. Et en plus de ce besoin animal, il me faut une intrigue ! Un truc qui me tient en haleine par-delà la mise à mort du faible. Je dois m'identifier au fort pour profiter pleinement du spectacle. Sinon, je me connais, je m'ennuie rapidement. Et quand je m'ennuie, je zappe !

Bref, je suis tombé sur une sacrée histoire grâce aux critèrres que je m'étais fixé. C'est bien simple, je me suis retrouvé nez-à-nez avec des lampyres, ces fameux excités de la sexualité luminescente dont notre gourou nous abreuvait l'esprit l'autre fois. C'était génial, vous en pouvez pas savoir comme ! Ces cons de lampyres n'avaient pas pensé que pour la drague, clignoter de la fraise ou de l'abricot au milieu de la nuit allait forcément attirer les morts de faim.

Eh ouais ! Alors il se trouve que nos lampyres, et plus particulièrement les sujets mâles – encore une fois, les gars, c'est nous qu'on trinque… Mais quand on a la trique, difficile de garder la tête froide et contrer ce qui va suivre. Nos lucioles mâles ont un ennemi, la femme fatale. Ça ne s'invente pas un nom pareil et ça dit bien ce que ça veut dire. La femme fatale est un insecte imitateur. Elle produit une luminescence capable de leurrer et de se régaler de plusieurs espèces de lampyres.

C'est un vrai carnage les nuits sans lune dans les pâturages. Croyez-moi, même si j'ai oublié la désignation officielle de la bête, elle est sans cœur avec les coléoptères ! Les mâles pensent avoir chopé le gros lot et paf dans la gueule de la femme fatale.


……………



À part ça, je venais vous dire que nos statistiques ne sont pas bonnes. Ce thread fait mieux que le confinement 2.0, ce qui me rassure presque, mais fait moins bien que le confinement assoupli de la fois dernière. Alors, au boulot les cocos ! On regarde les animaux et on raconte aux voisins !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous savez quoi ?!
> Cette vieille prise RJ45 de Lebowsky m'a donné envie de regarder du documentaire animalier !


Content de partager avec toi ta passion naissante pour le documentaire animalier !  

Tous les jours, je suis littéralement fasciné par ce que je découvre sur nos petits amis que d'aucuns osent qualifier "d'inférieurs" !

Mon amour inconditionnel des chats m'a fait toucher du doigt un monde frisant le mysticisme et le surnaturel rien qu'en observant leurs regards et leurs façons de réagir face aux turpitudes du monde dans lequel nous vivons ... Ils m'ont appris la zénitude totale et je leur en serai toujours reconnaissant !

Quand je plonge dans leurs yeux fascinants, je me dis : "P.... Dieu existe, quel qu'il soit !" ... 

Et pas besoin de s'intéresser uniquement à nos amis exotiques ... Près de nous, la fascination existe aussi, j'en veux pour preuve les deux derniers documentaires que j'ai visionnés sur la taupe et le lombric ... et là aussi, je découvre des mondes insoupçonnés et dignes du plus grand intérêt !

Alors, rendez-vous dans un prochain post pour taupiner ensemble !


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> On regarde les animaux et on raconte aux voisins !


Y'a un fil pour ça, du moins si on regarde en vidéo. Tu veux gonfler tes stats en détournant les posteurs ici ? Tu te lances en politique ou bien ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a un fil pour ça, du moins si on regarde en vidéo. Tu veux gonfler tes stats en détournant les posteurs ici ? Tu te lances en politique ou bien ?


Tant qu'à faire de la pub, un excellent groupe de chaînes traitant du sujet : National Geographic


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mars 2021)

Chers amis des animaux ... Bonsoir !  

Après les lampyres, les bousiers, les pieuvres mimétiques et les wombats, voici venir le rat-taupe-nu (nom scientifique : ratopnu ... enfin, je suppose !).

Attention ! Ne pas confondre le rat-taupe avec le desk-taupe qui trône sur nos bureaux et qui sert à déboucher les canalisations ou les galeries des rats-taupes en cas de besoin !

Le rat-taupe est le chouchou des laboratoires du monde entier ... longévité à toute épreuve (moyenne : 25 ans), immunité quasi-totale (il régénère ses neurones et ses cellules tout seul comme un grand grâce à une production insensée d'acide hyaluronique et une biosynthèse des protéines remarquable !), insensible à la douleur, capable d'être privé d'oxygène pendant près de 20 minutes et, ... chose incroyable, grâce à la régénérescence spontanée de ses cellules, ... il ne vieillit pas - il naît moche et il reste moche !  Un peu comme si, nous les humains, à 100 ans on était encore capable de faire ce qu'on faisait à 20 ans et sans prendre une ride ! 

OK, il est peut être attachant, mais il est moche et son insensibilité à la douleur fait que, même si on se moque de lui, il s'en fiche et continue sa vie souterraine à 5 m sous terre en nous affichant un bon gros doigt.

La vie souterraine manquant cruellement de "piment", il passe son temps à copuler et à castrer chimiquement ses concurrents, ce qui, vous l'avouerez, pourrait nous rendre un peu jaloux !

Je vous invite donc à lire la fiche signalétique de ce héros des profondeurs et à me faire part de vos commentaires délurés afin que nous puissions faire avancer la science ! 

Moche mais pas méchant !






​


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu veux gonfler tes stats


Et comment ! :king:


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le rat-taupe est le chouchou des laboratoires du monde entier


Foi de P&G !


Eh bah ! Je n'sais pas vous mais cette vieille branche de Lebowsky m'a coupé l'envie de regarder du documentaire, là, d'un coup ! Et pas qu'un peu ! 

Imaginez-vous au calme devant l'écran, la bestiole en gros plan et un commentaire viendrait vous vanter la sélection du bestiau pour valider la crème d'épilation de maman, l'aftershave de papy et la solution antiacnéique de votre petit dernier… Je n'sais pas vous mais depuis mon canapé, il ne s'écoulerait pas deux secondes avant que je n'en coupe la lecture !

Le fort bouffe le faible, ok !
Mais le fort maltraite le faible, non !

Et vous savez quoi ?! L'un dans l'autre, ça m'arrange c't'histoire…
Il y a une chiée de docu animaliers et je n'ai pas de temps pour ça !


_— Médoooooor ?!_


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Chers amis des animaux ... Bonsoir !
> 
> Après les lampyres, les bousiers, les pieuvres mimétiques et les wombats, voici venir le rat-taupe-nu (nom scientifique : ratopnu ... enfin, je suppose !).
> 
> ...



Le rat-taupe, il est top !!!... 

C'est lui que je veux comme star du prochain documentaire animalier que je verrai !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2021)

Enfin de la neige ce matin , c'est génial


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Nouveau confinement à partir de samedi et pour quatre semaines dans 16 départements : les huit départements de l'Ile-de-France, les cinq des Hauts-de-France ainsi que les Alpes-Maritimes, la Seine-Maritime et l'Eure.



MAIS POURQUOI MOÂAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

Je devais le sentir venir…
Depuis deux jours, je passe plus de temps chez les fournisseurs que devant l'écran…

C'est dire !

Me reste demain pour terminer le stock matériel !

#doigtscroisés


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> #doigtscroisés


#confinementlocalisé


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> #confinementlocalisé


Au moment où le couvre-feu passe à 19h00 

(ça m'aurait arrangé les semaines passées !)


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Au moment où le couvre-feu passe à 19h00
> 
> (ça m'aurait arrangé les semaines passées !)


C'est Médor qui va s'impatienter...


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est Médor qui va s'impatienter...


Hé hé ! Il s'adaptera et pis c'est tout !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je devais le sentir venir…
> Depuis deux jours, je passe plus de temps chez les fournisseurs que devant l'écran…
> 
> C'est dire !
> ...


Des projets ?


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je devais le sentir venir…
> Depuis deux jours, je passe plus de temps chez les fournisseurs que devant l'écran…
> 
> C'est dire !
> ...


Ahah, la Basse Normandie est intacte. Même pas étonné


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2021)

Ca va rouler demain


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> MAIS POURQUOI MOÂAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!



/blast aCLR, PAAAASKEEEUUUUUUUU MOAAAA AUSSIIIIIIII


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> /blast aCLR, PAAAASKEEEUUUUUUUU MOAAAA AUSSIIIIIIII


NOOOOOOOOOOOON !!! TOAAAAAAAA AUSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

#blastme


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ahah, la Basse Normandie est intacte. Même pas étonné


La différence de hauteur entre les deux extrémités de la comté n'existe plus !
Mets ton logiciel à jour !!!


----------



## Romuald (18 Mars 2021)

Le plus clair dans tout ça c’est qu’ils ont fini par admettre que le couvre-feu de 18h était une connerie. 
t’tes façons, confinė ou pas, le chômage covid c’est pareil.


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> La différence de hauteur entre les deux extrémités de la comté n'existe plus !
> Mets ton logiciel à jour !!!


Une différence existe... une Normandie ou tu peux marcher pieds nus sur la plage l’autre où il faut des chaussures de randonnées


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Le plus clair dans tout ça c’est qu’ils ont fini par admettre que le couvre-feu de 18h était une connerie.
> t’tes façons, confinė ou pas, le chômage covid c’est pareil.


Toujours au chômage Covid romu ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Une différence existe... une Normandie ou tu peux marcher pieds nus sur la plage l’autre où il faut des chaussures de randonnées


P'tite nature !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> MAIS POURQUOI MOÂAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!


Avant, il y en avait un qui disait : "cass'toi pôv c*n"
Maintenant, il y en a qui disent : "Fermez là, Pôv c*ns"


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Avant, il y en avait un qui disait : "cass'toi pôv c*n"
> Maintenant, il y en a qui disent : "Fermez là, Pôv c*ns"



J'ai la nostalgie du premier... 
Il aurait presque mérité que je vote pour lui une fois, pour le remercier de m'avoir autant fait rire !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2021)

Allez ! Pour moi, vaccination demain matin à 8 H ... avec le Pfizer !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2021)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

Pas de changement pour le moment dans le Jura , sauf l'heure du couvre feu


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Pour moi, vaccination demain matin à 8 H ... avec le Pfizer !


Alors, ça y est ? Ça pique ? Ça chauffe ? Ça fait mal ?
T'as pleuré ?


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2021)

Moi, je dis qu'il faudrait construire un mur autour des zones des confinés, avec des miradors.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai la nostalgie du premier...
> Il aurait presque mérité que je vote pour lui une fois, pour le remercier de m'avoir autant fait rire !!!...


Tu rigoles ? Il aurait détourné l'argent des vaccins pour la prochaine élection présidentielle...


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2021)

Un mur assez haut, qu'on se fasse pas avoir par "les confinés"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Alors, ça y est ? Ça pique ? Ça chauffe ? Ça fait mal ?
> T'as pleuré ?


 ... Je te dirai ça demain matin ... Si j'en réchappe, bien entendu ! Sinon, rendez-vous dans le fil "post mortem" !


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je te dirai ça demain matin ... Si j'en réchappe, bien entendu ! Sinon, rendez-vous dans le fil "post mortem" !


zebig, homme à chat

Si tu veux y apparaître, il faut penser à envoyer ta demande à TC


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Un mur assez haut, qu'on se fasse pas avoir par "les confinés"


Un jour, ça finira comme ça ! ... Une zombification à grande échelle !  
De leur côté, mes poilus se préparent ! 


​


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Toujours au chômage Covid romu ?


Yes, et comme "ils" ont annoncé qu'"ils" prolongeaient le principe jusqu'à fin avril je pense que je suis bon pour un mois de plus  c'est tellement bien pour la boite de faire payer mon salaire par moi-même puisqu'au bout du compte c'est nos impôts, donc le contribuable, qui va passer à la caisse.
En fait je suis réactivé à 20%, soit une journée par semaine. Autant dire qu'après avoir dépilé les 500 à 1000 mails reçus les 8 jours précédents, assisté à la visio 'division' quotidienne, puis la visio 'équipe' tout aussi quotidienne je n'ai guère le temps de faire quoi que ce soit.
Donc pour m'occuper, à part la lecture et les séries, je me suis offert un RaspberryPi pour le fun , en faire une borne airplay pour ma chaine, un cloud perso, ou un truc quelconque inutile donc rigoureusement indispensable


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De leur côté, mes poilus se préparent !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 220035​



On en doute pas....




















						Pourquoi les chats vont-ils conquérir le monde? - Babelio
					

Critiques (5), citations (6), extraits de Pourquoi les chats vont-ils conquérir le monde? de Ludivine Irolla. Génial, c'est super drôle et surtout c'est bien fait. Je félicité l'au...



					www.babelio.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> On en doute pas....


Tu me rappelles un truc ....

En 2019, j'ai fait un grave malaise qui m'a valu un mois d'hosto sous dialyse ! Je suis resté des heures chez moi, à terre, sans possibilité de me relever ni de téléphoner (mon GSM était hors d'atteinte) - c'est mon frère qui m'a trouvé le matin rampant comme un vieux lombric !

Et quand je lui ai raconté que mes poilus étaient restés près de moi toute la nuit en me "patounant" le ventre à tour de rôle, il m'a simplement répondu : "Et tu crois que c'est par amour ???   ... C'est simplement pour attendrir la viande en préparation du grand festin qui allait suivre ! "

Inutile de préciser que mon frère n'aime pas les chats, mais il a quand même réussi à instiller le doute dans mon esprit !


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu me rappelles un truc ....
> Inutile de préciser que mon frère n'aime pas les chats, mais il a quand même réussi à instiller le doute dans mon esprit !


Même pas surpris, je suis d’accord avec lui


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En 2019, j'ai fait un grave malaise qui m'a valu un mois d'hosto sous dialyse !





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et quand je lui ai raconté que mes poilus étaient restés près de moi toute la nuit en me "patounant" le ventre à tour de rôle


Des massages cardiaques, les chats sont de grands médecins 
Faudrait juste leur apprendre à faire le 15 (en France) sur le téléphone...


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il aurait détourné l'argent des vaccins pour la prochaine élection présidentielle...


Sa ministre de la santé avait provisionné 1 milliard de masques jetables que ses successeurs se sont évertués à ne pas remplacer avec les conséquences connues de tous…


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je te dirai ça demain matin ... Si j'en réchappe, bien entendu ! Sinon, rendez-vous dans le fil "post mortem" !


Sexy l'infirmière ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sexy l'infirmière ?


Le phantasme de base, pffff...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le phantasme de base, pffff...


Pas vraiment


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le phantasme de base, pffff...


Oh bah tiens !

Un mien s'est envolé ce matin !

Un mien de moins mais m'en reste plein !

Des p'tits, des gros et des moyens,

De base, original ou en soutien,

M'en reste assez pour oublier ce chagrin

Évaporé ce matin…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sexy l'infirmière ?


Allez ! vaccin OK !  
J'ai failli ne pas pouvoir me faire vacciner ... J'ai eu des hallucinations en entrant dans le box, mais le médecin a été sympa ! Je lui ai refilé quelques croquettes et basta !!!!


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Oh bah tiens !
> 
> Un mien s'est envolé ce matin !
> 
> ...


pouppinou sors de ce corps !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! vaccin OK !
> J'ai failli ne pas pouvoir me faire vacciner ... J'ai eu des hallucinations en entrant dans le box, mais le médecin a été sympa ! Je lui ai refilé quelques croquettes et basta !!!!
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 220181​


Idem vaccin ok ce matin , mais pas de belles infirmières


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2021)

Tiens, cadeau. ;^°


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> pouppinou sors de ce corps !


D'accord mon Seignor
C'est l'or !
Aller dehors
Sortir Médor
Mouvoir nos corps
Jouer les cadors
La nuit dehors
On adore !!!





_— Médoooooooooor !!!_


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> — Médoooooooooor !!!


Mais dors !
(nonm d'un chien)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2021)

Petite conversation avec mes poilus

Hier soir, mollement étalé dans mon vieux fauteuil avec mes poilus, je lisais un article qui traitait de la légende relative aux "9 vies des chats" ...

C'est alors que Doudou, le vieux sage, m'interpella en me disant que, nous humains, on avait la chance de n'avoir qu'une vie ...  

Surpris, j'entamais alors une conversation dont je vous livre les détails ci-après :

Moi : Quoi ! Une chance de n'avoir qu'une seule vie ???

Doudou : C'est une malédiction d'avoir 9 vies ... Moi, j'ai entamé la dernière et je suis content que ce cycle se termine !

Moi : Et pourquoi ?

Doudou : Parce que vivre 9 fois, c'est mourir 9 fois et être séparé de ceux qu'on aime 9 fois aussi ...  ... En plus, tu ne sais jamais où tu vas tomber dans la vie suivante !

Moi : C'est pas faux !

Doudou : Moi, ma première vie, je l'ai passée à Stalingrad, dans le bruit et la fureur ... J'étais un "bon" chat, j'aidais les humains en les réconfortant et en chassant les rats dans les ruines ... Et pourtant, j'ai fini en court bouillon dans une casserole pourrie, bouffé par ceux que j'avais admiré et aimé ! Et après, on nous élève une statue ! 

Les chats de Stalingrad​On nous reproche, à nous les poilus, d'être méfiants vis-à-vis des humains, alors que dans nos vies successives on a été des victimes de leur individualisme, de leur égoïsme et de leur violence ... Il fut un temps où nos frères chats noirs étaient brûlés en place publique après avoir été torturés !

Moi : c'est moche ! Mais on n'est pas tous comme ça !

Doudou : C'est vrai ! Mais après avoir été battu, abandonné, écrasé par une bagnole de con, torturé dans un labo, enfermé dans un refuge dans mes vies ultérieures, tu peux comprendre que j'ai perdu confiance dans le genre humain !

Pistache : Moi, j'en suis à ma quatrième vie, et les 3 premières se sont terminées en feu d'artifice dans une overdose d'herbes à chats ! 

Lucky : Ta gueule, Pistache, on est sérieux ici ! 

Moi : Donc Doudou, tu ne veux pas d'une dixième vie ???

Doudou : Non ! Je suis fatigué et j'ai envie de me reposer ... Et surtout, il y a du monde qui m'attend ailleurs ! 

Moi : Tu m'as convaincu ! Pas besoin de vies supplémentaires ! Profitons un maximum de notre unique vie en choyant ceux qu'on aime ! Tiens Doudou, prends une croquette au saumon, tes préférées ... et viens dans mes bras !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Aujourd'hui , visite d'une maison a quelques Km de Genève


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2021)

Pour avoir -théoriquement- les idées plus claires : Jean-Baptiste Djebbari : "L'idée c'est d'avoir un travel...


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> -théoriquement-


En attendant – et pratiquement – je vous souhaite de passer un bon second week-end Pascal de confinement, cette fois-ci non-strict ! Ça va nous changer de l'année dernière où il fallait ruser, non pas pour planquer les chocolats enrubannés mais bien pour esquiver les condés, hé hé. Cette année, eux aussi ont droit de chercher pendant des plombes, un œuf qu'ils avaient en mains cinq minutes auparavant !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2021)

C'est confinement , mais pas de suite 
pas facile de suivre le gouvernement 
Laissons courir le virus quelques jours , nous verrons après Pâques


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2021)

Le problème, c'est que pour qu'une mesure soit efficace elle doit être acceptée par la population... si le gouvernement avait confiné direct, sans autre forme de procès... pas sûr que la consigne aurait été suivi. C'est malheureux à dire, mais d'avis que c'est probablement l'inverse qui se saurait produit.


----------



## Lio70 (4 Avril 2021)

Pour moi, ce sera Astra Zeneca, rendez-vous donné le 13 avril. Ma femme le recevra début mai à cause de la catégorie d'âge. Elle a méchamment refroidi, avec symptômes aigus. Dans le doute, elle a reçu un ordre de quarantaine de 10 jours.

Le frigo est plein et la cave à vin a été renouvelée. On ne risque pas de crever de faim.

Nous n'avons pas de poilu mais c'est pas grave; on préfère le filet de dinde et le saucisson de bison fumé.

J'espère que vous allez tous très bien...
Joyeuses Pâques à vous et vos poilus !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que pour qu'une mesure soit efficace elle doit être acceptée par la population... si le gouvernement avait confiné direct, sans autre forme de procès... pas sûr que la consigne aurait été suivi. C'est malheureux à dire, mais d'avis que c'est probablement l'inverse qui se saurait produit.


Faut pas trop s'inquiéter, une partie de la population sait très bien s'adapter à ces mesures : Covid-19 : des ministres ont-ils dîné dans des restaurants clandestins ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut pas trop s'inquiéter, une partie de la population sait très bien s'adapter à ces mesures : Covid-19 : des ministres ont-ils dîné dans des restaurants clandestins ?


Oui, bon, qu'il y ait des réunions clandestines c'est évident. Après on ('un célèbre collectionneur') peut affirmer ce qu'on veut. RT est d'ailleurs subtil, il ne fait que poser la question. Mais avec les réseaux sociaux il est inutile de prouver pour être cru et déclencher l'incendie. Gratter l'allumette suffit : la preuve, tu as relayé l'information.
Tout ça pour dire que si M6 n'a que la parole d'un unique anonyme, même soi-disant célèbre, son info ne vaut pas grand-chose et l'article de RT encore moins s'il n'a pas cherché à recouper l'information via d'autres sources.
Il n'y a pas que le gouvernement pour raconter des carabistouilles.


----------



## boninmi (4 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut pas trop s'inquiéter, une partie de la population sait très bien s'adapter à ces mesures : Covid-19 : des ministres ont-ils dîné dans des restaurants clandestins ?


Serait-ce une information financée par un état ami ?


----------



## patlek (4 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Serait-ce une information financée par un état ami ?


Si on achete du vaccin Spoutnik, l' info sera retiré du site.


----------



## boninmi (4 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Si on achete du vaccin Spoutnik, l' info sera retiré du site.


Nooooooon  ! ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, bon, qu'il y ait des réunions clandestines c'est évident. Après on ('un célèbre collectionneur') peut affirmer ce qu'on veut. RT est d'ailleurs subtil, il ne fait que poser la question. Mais avec les réseaux sociaux il est inutile de prouver pour être cru et déclencher l'incendie. Gratter l'allumette suffit : la preuve, tu as relayé l'information.
> Tout ça pour dire que si M6 n'a que la parole d'un unique anonyme, même soi-disant célèbre, son info ne vaut pas grand-chose et l'article de RT encore moins s'il n'a pas cherché à recouper l'information via d'autres sources.
> Il n'y a pas que le gouvernement pour raconter des carabistouilles.





boninmi a dit:


> Serait-ce une information financée par un état ami ?





patlek a dit:


> Si on achete du vaccin Spoutnik, l' info sera retiré du site.


Je sais bien que c'est un crime de lèse Jupiter que de citer  _Russia to day, _media honni par le pouvoir ! 

... mais les réactions outragées ne sont pas le fait de tout le monde : Confinement : Marlène Schiappa souhaite sanctionner les ministres qui participeraient à des dîners clandestins 

Pour une fois qu'elle me fait rire...


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je sais bien que c'est un crime de lèse Jupiter que de citer _Russia to day, _media honni par le pouvoir !
> 
> ... mais les réactions outragées ne sont pas le fait de tout le monde : Confinement : Marlène Schiappa souhaite sanctionner les ministres qui participeraient à des dîners clandestins


Ne fais pas l'idiot : je critique RT sur le fait qu'elle reprend l'info de M6 sans chercher à la vérifier. Mets toi dans le crâne une bonne fois que je ne suis pas macroniste. 
Quant à ton lien, je ne vois pas en quoi la réaction de Schiappa prête à rire. Tu m'expliques ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Confinement : Marlène Schiappa souhaite sanctionner les ministres qui participeraient à des dîners clandestins


Ce témoignage déclenche une réaction dans la classe politique  , je suis toute ouie de connaitre la suite , si suite il y a


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2021)

Lio70 a dit:


> Pour moi, ce sera Astra Zeneca, rendez-vous donné le 13 avril.


Alors, pour t'éviter une fausse joie ou une suée quand tu verras l'infirmière planter l'aiguille dans un flacon de _Vaxzevria_. Ne t'inquiètes pas. C'est le même produit, la faute aux gars du service _rebranding_. Ils ont essayé de nous faire dire _vax-machin_ à cause de tu-sais-quoi. Je constate que pour toi cela a été vain ! Mais te t'en fais pas, c'est pareil pour moi. Je suis incapable de retenir le nouveau nom tellement l'ancien, ou la formule originale diront les sceptiques, est chargée de mauvaises ondes. Mais n'écoute pas ces langues de vipères ! On a des vaccins ! Profitons-en !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Si on achete du vaccin Spoutnik, l' info sera retiré du site.






Romuald a dit:


> je critique RT sur le fait qu'elle reprend l'info de M6 sans chercher à la vérifier.



RT se comporte comme la majorité des médias « mainstream » qui reprend de l’AFP comme parole d’évangile, et souvent sans les précautions grammaticales de RT.

Perso, RT et Sputnik sont des sites d’information pas plus mal que les autres, parfois bien mieux documentés que Le Monde, la soi-disant « référence ». Ils évoquent souvent ce que les autres passent sous le tapis.

On y fait assez facilement le tri entre ce qui relève de l’info générale et ce qui procède du tropisme moscovite.


----------



## patxito (5 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce témoignage déclenche une réaction dans la classe politique  , je suis toute ouie de connaitre la suite , si suite il y a


Que l’on me donne les adresses ! ! !  Mon royaume pour un étoilé !!!

Avec leurs mesures à la c.., nous voilà revenu au doux temps de la prohibition...

En Belgique, des hystériques s’excitent parce que quelques jeunes chahutent dans un train... (https://plus.lesoir.be/364620/artic...e-arrestation-le-pv-transmis-au-parquet-video)

Putain d’époque...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2021)

Dîners clandestins : le propriétaire du palais Vivienne, qui affirmait que des ministres avaient participé à plusieurs repas, s'est rétracté
					

Pierre-Jean Chalençon, organisateur de ces dîners interdits, a expliqué dimanche qu'il faisait seulement de "l'humour" en évoquant la présence de ministres.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dîners clandestins : le propriétaire du palais Vivienne, qui affirmait que des ministres avaient participé à plusieurs repas, s'est rétracté
> 
> 
> Pierre-Jean Chalençon, organisateur de ces dîners interdits, a expliqué dimanche qu'il faisait seulement de "l'humour" en évoquant la présence de ministres.
> ...


Un comique ?


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2021)

Plus probablement quelqu'un d'effrayé par la tournure qu'était en train de prendre les évènements et les conséquences possibles sur sa personne et son commerce ; d'où la sortie du bois de l'avocat sans doute.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Plus probablement quelqu'un d'effrayé par la tournure qu'était en train de prendre les évènements et les conséquences possibles sur sa personne et son commerce ; d'où la sortie du bois de l'avocat sans doute.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Avril 2021)

Mais voilà que...


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Avril 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais voilà que...



Je n’avais pas trop fait attention à cette rumeur et pas vu le reportage. De l’humour ? J’appelle ça un mensonge. Limite diffamation.

C’est un « people » le gars. Il participait à une émission TV il y a encore quelques temps. Je crois qu’ils l’ont viré ou qu’il a claqué la porte.

Le confinement rend fou. Alors, quand on a des dispositions...


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un comique ?


Plutôt un bonhomme qui réalise qu'il risque d'avoir de gros problèmes...
Ceci étant dit, on n'en sait pas plus ! 

Par contre, de Rugy - ex ministre- ne participait pas à ces agapes : il n'a pas publié le contenu de son assiette sur les réseaux sociaux 

Ouf !


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2021)

> Un organisateur de ces dîners a plaidé qu'il faisait seulement de "l'humour" en évoquant la présence de ministres, dans un communiqué de son avocat transmis à l'AFP dimanche.


L'humour et le canular n'ont le droit de citer dans les journaux d'informations que le 1er avril.

Exception faite de cette date, les billevesées doivent être sanctionnées. Point barre !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)

Bernard Tapie volé ???

C'est le monde à l'envers


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2021)

Couvre-feu : des images d'une petite soirée organisée dans un ministère publiées sur Twitter ? 

Il est à noter que ce qui choque la ministre, ce n'est pas le non respect des sacro-saintes normes de distanciation sociale, mais bien le fait que l'on en fasse état.

Sans aucun doute, certains vont apprécier : Covid-19 : 405 euros d'amendes pour avoir consommé du rosé sur une plage de l'Hérault


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il est à noter que


Si ça continue, tu vas me faire regretter les histoires de rats de labos… 

Tu n'voudrais pas poster ça ailleurs 
Je suis sûr qu'on a un sujet pour les news covidées 

Somewhere…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2021)

Tidju ! J'ai trouvé ma destination de rêve quand le confinement sera terminé !!!!   ... 

Tashirojima - Cats Island ! 







Tashirojima !!!! ​


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2021)

Dans les petits ports grecs, il y a aussi beaucoup de chats.
Les chats de mes voisins sont ressortis ce matin mais ils ont eu peur de moi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Les chats de mes voisins sont ressortis ce matin mais ils ont eu peur de moi.


T'en fais pas ! Il m'a fallu presque 3 mois pour "apprivoiser" Doudou (enfin ... Gaby !  ) et maintenant elle se roule sur mes genoux ! Sont méfiants ces poilus !


----------



## patlek (11 Avril 2021)

Attention quand meme avec les chats... point trop n' en faut...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2021)

Une question alakon en passant : quand est-ce que ça s'arrête le coup des 10 km ?
J'en ai 200 à faire pour chercher du matos...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une question alakon en passant : quand est-ce que ça s'arrête le coup des 10 km ?
> J'en ai 200 à faire pour chercher du matos...


Va savoir.

Si c’est pour du boulot, tu peux peut-être justifier le déplacement.









						Covid-19 : Déplacements internationaux
					






					www.interieur.gouv.fr


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une question alakon en passant : quand est-ce que ça s'arrête le coup des 10 km ?
> J'en ai 200 à faire pour chercher du matos...


Tu as le droit à 30 Km il me semble ! 
bien cocher la case "Achat" et si possible avoir une preuve avec toi


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2021)

Bin non, du matos perso pour le bato. Dans l'attestation j'ai vu :
_7. Achats
[ ] Déplacements pour effectuer des achats de première nécessité ou des retraits de
commandes_
Une commande faite en septembre, j'ai droit ?
En plus faut que je tire sur la voiture pour passer la pollution au CT...


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin non, du matos perso pour le bato. Dans l'attestation j'ai vu :
> _7. Achats
> [ ] Déplacements pour effectuer des achats de première nécessité ou des retraits de
> commandes_
> ...


Retrait de commande, ça devrait être bon.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)

Voila ce que je trouve sur la toile

"Pour acheter une voiture, une moto, ou un camion aménagé, la règle qui s'applique est la même que pour n'importe quel achat. Il est possible de se déplacer, mais pas au-delà des limites de son département de résidence. Ceux qui habitent près des frontières de leur département ont la possibilité d'aller dans le département voisin dans la limite d'un rayon de 30 kilomètres autour chez eux. Il faudra donc attendre la fin du confinement pour aller chercher le véhicule"
Si l’achat est essentiel à la poursuite de votre activité professionnelle, vous pouvez vous déplacer sans limite de distance, en cochant la première case de l’attestation : « Déplacements pour effectuer des achats de fournitures nécessaires à l’activité professionnelle ».


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une question alakon en passant : quand est-ce que ça s'arrête le coup des 10 km ?
> J'en ai 200 à faire pour chercher du matos...



Pour être parfaitement réglo, tu demandes au poste de police ou de gendarmerie le plus proche de chez toi si ton cas particulier entre dans la catégorie "retrait de commande", ou si tu peux obtenir une dérogation autrement...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour être parfaitement réglo, tu demandes au poste de police ou de gendarmerie


J'y ai pensé, option à tenter...
À propos de demande aux flics, je vais vous raconter une histoire.
J'ai une vingtaine d'années, avec un pote on est à la foire aux vins de Colmar.
On goûte, on déguste, on compare, Gewurtz, Tokay, Pinot noir, mais pas de marc...
Au moment de repartir, je dis à mon pote : je me sens pas pété mais j'ai un doute...
Il me dit : y a un poste de police sur la foire, on n'a qu'à aller demander.
Arrivé là, le flic nous répond : allez dormir sur la pelouse là, le seul fait que vous soyez venus me voir prouve que vous n'êtes pas en état de conduire, allez ouste...
On a attendu une heure que le flic nous oublie avant de reprendre la voiture...


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'y ai pensé, option à tenter...
> À propos de demande aux flics, je vais vous raconter une histoire.
> J'ai une vingtaine d'années, avec un pote on est à la foire aux vins de Colmar.
> On goûte, on déguste, on compare, Gewurtz, Tokay, Pinot noir, mais pas de marc...
> ...



Je reformule : tu demandes conseil au poste de police ou de gendarmerie le plus proche de chez toi, en prenant soin de ne pas avoir préalablement vidé ton bar et/ou ta cave à vin. 
Ce qui t'évitera d'arriver devant la police ou la gendarmerie en titubant. 
Et ce qui t'évitera aussi de faire monter le taux d'alcoolémie des forces de l'ordre par ta seule haleine malgré la distanciation sociale et le port du masque.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je reformule : tu demandes conseil au poste de police ou de gendarmerie le plus proche de chez toi, en prenant soin de ne pas avoir préalablement vidé ton bar et/ou ta cave à vin.
> Ce qui t'évitera d'arriver devant la police ou la gendarmerie en titubant.
> Et ce qui t'évitera aussi de faire monter le taux d'alcoolémie des forces de l'ordre par ta seule haleine malgré la distanciation sociale et le port du masque.


Ne pas oublier de dire bonjour en arrivant _sans_ retirer son masque !


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ne pas oublier de dire bonjour en arrivant _sans_ retirer son masque !


Le téléphone existe ...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Le téléphone existe ...


Pas le numéro Masqué


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas le numéro Masqué



Le numéro masqué, c'est un numéro raccord avec le protocole COVID-19 !


----------



## pouppinou (12 Avril 2021)

Loue mes services comme excuse (8) pour aller promener @pouppinou pendant les horaires de confinement entre 19h et 6h






_PS : En prime je peux même lever la pa-patte sur le bas de pantalon du contrôleur zélé en cas de vérification... Mais c'est plus cher._​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2021)

Petite anecdote perso en parlant de la police ...

Mon frère ne supporte ni la police, ni les uniformes, ni l'autorité en général ... ce qui lui a déjà valu quelques problèmes !  

Autant je suis conciliant, autant il peut être acerbe avec les représentants de l'ordre surtout quand il est convaincu d'avoir raison (ce qui représente la majorité des cas !) et j'avoue que, quand je me balade avec lui, je crains toujours d'être contrôlé et de devoir le "maîtriser" pour éviter les problèmes !

Un jour, on entre dans une sandwicherie et devant nous 2 policiers en uniforme sont occupés de passer commande ... la tenancière demande aux policiers "Je vous ajoute des crudités, salade, tomate et maïs ?" ... Et mon frère d'ajouter, hilare : "Enfin Madame, demander à des poulets s'ils veulent du maïs ...  ... c'est un peu "trop" non ?"

Je ne savais plus où me mettre ... et j'ai été surpris de la réaction des 2 policiers qui ont simplement dit en rigolant : "Celle là, c'est la première fois qu'on nous la fait !!!!  "

Ouf ! Cette fois ça s'est terminé en bonne rigolade ... Mais quand même, j'ai eu une bonne poussée d'adrénaline !

Sacré frérot !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouf ! Cette fois ça s'est terminé en bonne rigolade ... Mais quand même, j'ai eu une bonne poussée d'adrénaline !
> 
> Sacré frérot !


Bon sang ne saurait mentir ! 

Le problème étant que ce n'est pas "qu'une fois"...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 7. Achats
> [ ] Déplacements pour effectuer des achats de première nécessité ou des retraits de
> commandes


J'ai appelé la gendarmerie...  
C'est ok en cochant cette case


----------



## Lio70 (13 Avril 2021)

Ceux qui avaient participé à l'AES d'Avignon en 2005 se souviennent-ils du poste de "gend rmerie" ? 
(je crois que seuls les participants comprendront)

A part ça, je me suis fait astrazénéquer ce matin à 8:30 dans une caserne militaire.
L'uniforme change mais ce sont quand même des infirmières polonaises 

Jusqu'à présent, je me sens bien.
Deuxième dose prévue le 29 juin, ce qui me parait bien tard après la première, mais bon...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2021)

Cet après-midi, je vais faire valoir mon éligibilité à la fibre optique. Je vais passer de 8 Mb down et 1 Mb up à...
200 Gb down et 60 Mb up 
Mais qu'est-ce que je vais faire de tout ça ? 
PS : c'est Ségolène Royal qui a tenu à ce que ma brousse soit équipée il y a plusieurs années... Done !


----------



## patlek (14 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que je vais faire de tout ça ?



Ouvrir un serveur Carracho, ou un serveur KDX (j' aimais bien KDX) ou il y en avait un 3eme dont j' ai oublié le nom Lime ou Limewire.


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cet après-midi, je vais faire valoir mon éligibilité à la fibre optique. Je vais passer de 8 Mb down et 1 Mb up à...
> 200 Gb down et 60 Mb up
> Mais qu'est-ce que je vais faire de tout ça ?
> PS : c'est Ségolène Royal qui a tenu à ce que ma brousse soit équipée il y a plusieurs années... Done !


Je suis à 35 euros pas mois pour du 16 MB/s, ça passe à 40 euros pour du 50 MB/s, et 45 euros pour du 100 MB/s et 55 euros pour 250 MB/s... tout ça sans TV, et sans les appels internationaux. Plus 6 euros de routeur (même si je pourrais avoir le mien). Tout ça en VDSL.

Alors 16 MB/s, c’est pas grand chose (j’ai laissé mon PC allumé toute une journée pour télécharger RDR2), mais l’augmentation est conséquente.
Avec le travail à domicile, j’hésite depuis 1 an pour passer à l’offre supérieure, même si je m’en contente (ça fonctionne globalement bien). J’ai surtout peur que ça ne fonctionne pas correctement après le changement d’offre...


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cet après-midi, je vais faire valoir mon éligibilité à la fibre optique


Ça sera fait à la fin du mois. Pour 42 €/mois, j'ai 2Gb/sec down (pas 200), 60 Mb/sec up plus le tél. fixe et j'ai passé 2 mobiles de SFR à Orange, promo d'un an, l'an prochain et après se sera 52 €. Avant pour tout ça c'était 75 €...


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> (j’ai laissé mon PC allumé toute une journée pour télécharger RDR2)


Une journée pour télécharger R2D2 ?!


Faut vraiment aimer starwars…


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Une journée pour télécharger R2D2 ?!


C'est parce qu'il était sur un peer to peer sans trop de fils et en plus au fin fond de l'Asie


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Une journée pour télécharger R2D2 ?!


Ces confinements à répétition viennent de généraliser le téléchargement compulsif !  Non mais franchement, une journée pour DL le poster du robot de Luke, si c'est pas abusé ! Et ça hésite pour prendre le forfait des 250MB/s ! Quel pingre ce flotow !


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est parce qu'il était sur un peer to peer sans trop de fils et en plus au fin fond de l'Asie


Plutôt un paquet apporté à cheval à travers l’océan


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ces confinements à répétition viennent de généraliser le téléchargement compulsif !  Non mais franchement, une journée pour DL le poster du robot de Luke, si c'est pas abusé ! Et ça hésite pour prendre le forfait des 250MB/s ! Quel pingre ce flotow !


Hinhinhin

Y’a pas de Luke qui tienne !


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça sera fait à la fin du mois. Pour 42 €/mois, j'ai 2Gb/sec down (pas 200), 60 Mb/sec up plus le tél. fixe et j'ai passé 2 mobiles de SFR à Orange, promo d'un an, l'an prochain et après se sera 52 €. Avant pour tout ça c'était 75 €...


Gnagnagna c’est pas si cher cher...
Cela dit, c’est pas symétrique ?


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

Et bien fait, ça se vaut, c’est juste les unités qui sont différentes... Orange parle Gbps et mon fournisseur de MBps...
Sachant qu’il y a d’autres fournisseurs ici qui parlent de 1000 Mbps pour concurrencer les 100 MBps de l’autre... bref, 45 euros pour 100 MBps/1 Gbps...


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> bref, 45 euros pour 100 MBps/1 Gbps...


Pour flooder et jouer les jedis c'est pô cher !


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour flooder et jouer les jedis c'est pô cher !


Je note que le modo m’autorise à flooded dans son pré..

Bien noté..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2021)

Toutes ces unités de mesure, ça me rappelle le jour ou mon boucher s'était payé une toute nouvelle caisse enregistreuse !

En la voyant, et pour plaisanter, je lui dis : "T'as au moins 8 gigots de RAM dans ton engin !  " ... ... Il m'a simplement répondu : "on dit gigas et pas gigots !" ... Je me suis senti "cassé et con" et je n'ai pas insisté !


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Avril 2021)

Dommage, c'était l'occasion de tailler une bonne bavette avec lui. :^°


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

Alors que la mémoire c’est comme les frites


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> chercher du matos perso pour le bato



ayé, pas vu un flic à l'horizon !


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ayé, pas vu un flic à l'horizon



il faut une attestation pour dépasser les 10/30 km en mer aussi ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> il faut une attestation pour dépasser les 10/30 km en mer aussi ?


En mer y'a pas de km, que des milles


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2021)




----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Je note que le modo m’autorise à flooded dans son pré..
> 
> Bien noté..


Je le note aussi, au cas où…


… paf le chien !


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2021)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ceux qui avaient participé à l'AES d'Avignon en 2005 se souviennent-ils du poste de "gend rmerie" ?
> (je crois que seuls les participants comprendront)
> 
> A part ça, je me suis fait astrazénéquer ce matin à 8:30 dans une caserne militaire.
> ...



Quand mon tour viendra, je ne sais pas si j'aurai la chance de tomber sur une infirmière polonaise...


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> il faut une attestation pour dépasser les 10/30 km en mer aussi ?


Non mais j'ai le droit de sortir de 6 à 19 h, donc à 5 nds je peux faire 65 milles.


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non mais j'ai le droit de sortir de 6 à 19 h, donc à 5 nds je peux faire 65 milles.


Tiens, au fait, tu as le droit de dormir à bord ? Parce que c'est une forme de résidence secondaire finalement.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, au fait, tu as le droit de dormir à bord ? Parce que c'est une forme de résidence secondaire finalement.


Chépas, mais mon voisin de ponton, lui, vient y vivre de temps en temps. Sa vie est assez particulière, il est ingénieur en data center, il parcoure le monde pour les installations et maintenance, il n'a pas de vraie résidence. il y a 10 jours, il me dit qu'il partait en Guinée Bissau pour installer un DC. Je lui demande s'il est vacciné covid, non mais là-bas il y a ébola, je vais faire un vaccin avant de partir. Je savait même pas qu'un tel vaccin existe !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

Bientôt l'ouverture des terrasses , j'ai du mal à y croire


----------



## Madalvée (16 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt l'ouverture des terrasses , j'ai du mal à y croire


À la façon Dupont de Ligonnès, c'est un euphémisme pour nous dire que les fosses communes vont ouvrir.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2021)

Et la, c'est le drame !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2021)

_« Les meubles de jardin, les décorations – et donc les nains de jardin _– _sont bloqués dans les conteneurs »_

Liberté pour les nains !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2021)

Je connais un jardin sur l'île de Wight où il y en a des centaines 
Sur le portail il y a un n° de tél. où appeler pour visiter...


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et la, c'est le drame !


En regardant les jardinières sur pieds d'un voisin, quelle ne fut pas ma surprise d'apercevoir au milieu les semis la barbe et le bonnet de mini nains de jardin ! 

Sur le moment, j'ai souri. Mais là, à froid, je me demande si toutes les fondues et tous les aficionados du compagnon de terre cuite peint ne reproduisent pas tout simplement une chimère patriarcale, la figure de l'épouvantail. Hé hé, l'effrayeur à moineaux ! 

Ces mordus du clinquant pensent-ils vraiment qu'une armée de sujets colorés, disséminés sur leurs parterres de fleurs, feront d'eux un rempart contre les nuisibles ? Je ne sais pas mais je leur souhaite !


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne sais pas mais je leur souhaite !


_— C'est tout le mal que je leur souhaite ! _eut dit ma Mamie. <3


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Avril 2021)

Avis important aux possesseurs de poilus !

Si, mollement avachi dans votre fauteuil préféré, vous remarquez que votre poilu est assis juste devant vous, immobile du genre statue de sel de Sodome et Gomorrhe, et fixe avec insistance un point situé juste au-dessus de votre épaule gauche, méfiez-vous et préparez vous au pire ...   ... C'est qu'il y a "quelque chose" juste derrière vous ! re-

Contrairement à ce que vous pourriez penser, votre poilu n'est pas occupé à échafauder un plan pour vous défendre, mais il réfléchit à une stratégie de fuite de style "pattes raccourcies" au cas ou "la chose" bougerait un peu trop !

Le poilu est courageux, mais pas trop ! C'est avant tout un maître en survivalisme ... Alors, faites comme lui et préparez vous à dégager dans une fuite désordonnée peut-être, mais salutaire ! 

Inutile de vous dire que ce que je vous raconte est une expérience vécue hier soir durant laquelle "la chose" s'est avérée être un arachnide de bonne taille !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avis important aux possesseurs de poilus !
> Inutile de vous dire que ce que je vous raconte est une expérience vécue hier soir durant laquelle "la chose" s'est avérée être un arachnide de bonne taille !


Au moins, c'est plus palpitant que les histoires de Covid !


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> immobile du genre statue de sel


J'en connais un qui se poste devant une porte et reste impassible jusqu'à ce qu'elle s'ouvre. Je ne sais pas trop comment ce poilu fait pour arriver à ses fins. Reste qu'à chaque fois qu'il se plante quelque part, et comme par un effet de souffle du battement d'aile d'un papillon, tu en viens à te demander où peut bien être passé ce chat. Et quand tu le vois, il est trop tard pour faire pensée-arrière. Il ne te reste plus qu'à satisfaire son besoin…

_Poooorte, ouvre-toi ! _


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Il ne te reste plus qu'à satisfaire son besoin…


Ton deuxième pseudo c'est chatière ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ton deuxième pseudo c'est chatière ?


Portier ! 

Pis Promeneur, brosseur, essuyeur, ramasseur, livreur et celui que je préfère, râleur !


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Au moins, c'est plus palpitant que les histoires de Covid !


Ouais ! Mais vas-y doucement avec ton palpitant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2021)

En début d'aprèm, j'étais au lavoir (machine à laver en panne ! ) et je fumais tranquillement une clope devant la porte, quand j'ai vu arriver une voiture française qui s'est garée devant moi ! Je n'ai pu m'empêcher de pouffer de rire ! 

​A son bord, une jeune fille l'air marrante et je lui dis que son "dessin du coyote" est génial ! 
Elle me répond que c'est un ex copain qui lui a fichu un coup de casque dans sa carrosserie après la rupture en ajoutant : "Je savais qu'il était con, mais pas à ce point là !" ... Et comme elle n'avait pas de fric pour réparer, elle a fait ce dessin "à main levée" comme elle m'a dit ! 

Le genre de rencontre fugace et sympa que j'adore !!!


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> machine à laver en panne !


Comme quoi, nos machines à laver, coudre, faire le café et pleins d'autres trucs ne tombent pas en panne par hasard ! 


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je fumais tranquillement une clope devant la porte


Comme quoi, fumer a du bon !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2021)

En attente de confirmation : *Covid-19 : fin des 10 km le 2 mai et ouverture des terrasses mi-mai, selon une source proche de l'exécutif*


----------



## Powerdom (21 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En attente de confirmation : *Covid-19 : fin des 10 km le 2 mai et ouverture des terrasses mi-mai, selon une source proche de l'exécutif*


Mais on s'autorise a penser dans les milieux autorisés..."
Alors ça ! Le milieu autorisé c'est un truc, vous y êtes pas vous hein !
Vous êtes même pas au bord. Vous y êtes pas du tout.
Bon, le milieu autorisé c'est un truc. c'est un endroit autorisé où il y a plein de mecs qui viennent pour s'autoriser des trucs mais y a que le milieu qui compte.
Et là-dedans y a une poignée de connards qui tournent en rond en s'autorisant des trucs :
(coluche)

Sinon pour moi c'est vaccin ce vendredi


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En attente de confirmation : *Covid-19 : fin des 10 km le 2 mai et ouverture des terrasses mi-mai, selon une source proche de l'exécutif*


Et le couvre feu ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais on s'autorise a penser dans les milieux autorisés..."
> Alors ça ! Le milieu autorisé c'est un truc, vous y êtes pas vous hein !
> Vous êtes même pas au bord. Vous y êtes pas du tout.
> Bon, le milieu autorisé c'est un truc. c'est un endroit autorisé où il y a plein de mecs qui viennent pour s'autoriser des trucs mais y a que le milieu qui compte.
> ...


*Attal confirme la levée des restrictions de déplacement le 3 mai*


----------



## boninmi (21 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Attal confirme la levée des restrictions de déplacement le 3 mai*


Sauf imprévu prévisible ...


----------



## patlek (22 Avril 2021)

Moi, tout à l' heure, je suis sorti, pour aller à la poste, j' ai marché dehors, et j' avais une impression bizarre, le soleil brillait, un léger vent me carressait... je me sentais bien, apaisé, je ressentais une liberté que j' avais perdue, le sentiment d'un léger bonheur agréable, c' était merveilleux... et j' ai eut un déclic; "Ha putain merde!!!... j' ai pas de masque!!!!"


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, tout à l' heure, je suis sorti, pour aller à la poste, j' ai marché dehors, et j' avais une impression bizarre, le soleil brillait, un léger vent me caressait... je me sentais bien, apaisé, je ressentais une liberté que j' avais perdue, le sentiment d'un léger bonheur agréable, c' était merveilleux... et j' ai eut un déclic; "Ha putain merde!!!... j' ai pas de masque!!!!"


 Ça m'est déjà arrivé. Pareil, un sentiment de liberté, détendu. En arrivant à l'arrêt de bus, je l'aperçois qui arrive au bout de la rue, et là je me rends compte que j'ai oublié le masque. Demi-tour.


----------



## boninmi (22 Avril 2021)

C'est pas sérieux les gars. Vous êtes de mauvais frannzzais !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)

idem en me rendant chez un sous traitant , je sors de la voiture et arrivé devant la porte
Mer..d  mon masque


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2021)

Pareil ! Ça devient un geste automatique mais parfois je l'oublie, tout comme le collier du chien, ses biscuits ou mon briquet… Mais c'est le seul oubli pour lequel je fais demi-tour ! Les autres sont découverts bien trop tard pour faire machine arrière.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais c'est le seul oubli pour lequel je fais demi-tour !


Ca se comprend : ton briquet ou les biscuits de ton chien coûtent sûrement largement moins de 135 €


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca se comprend : ton briquet ou les biscuits de ton chien coûtent sûrement largement moins de 135 €


Ca dépend du briquet  









						Vendu 500 000€, voici le briquet le plus cher du monde
					






					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2021)

Encore heureux qu'il n'ait pas ramené son assistante...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Pareil ! Ça devient un geste automatique mais parfois je l'oublie, tout comme le collier du chien, ses biscuits ou mon briquet… Mais c'est le seul oubli pour lequel je fais demi-tour ! Les autres sont découverts bien trop tard pour faire machine arrière.


Bon !
Le collier, les biscuits, le briquet et le masque, cela nous fait un total de 4 AirTag pour que tu retrouves es tes esprits !
Zut ! J'en oubliais un, bien utile quand  tu ne te souviendras plus où tu habites : 1 exemplaire supplémentaire accroché à ta porte devrait faire l'affaire !
Par contre, si tu oublies ton iPhone, on ne peut pas grand chose pour toi : tu te nommes sur un banc en attendant qu'une patrouille de police s'intéresse à toi pour non respect du couvre-feu !

Tu as vraiment une existence palpitante quelles que soient les circonstances ! 

La vie ici ne te parait pas trop fade ? Parce que j'ai trouvé pour toi quelque chose de mons banal que le titre de *Modérateur* !
Que dirais tu de l'appellation de la "Madame Larousse des forums ?





​Cela t'irait mieux au teint ! 
​


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Que dirais tu de l'appellation de la "Madame Larousse des forums ?


Tu es bien Ma Capsule !

Pourquoi ne serais-je pas Ta Rousse ?




(est-ce qu'un airtag fixé au collier de Médor peut m'aider à calculer son activité pédestre ?)


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu as vraiment une existence palpitante quelles que soient les circonstances !


Et comment !

Ce matin par exemple, après avoir rempli deux cabas de produits piochés dans les rayons de mon supermarché, j'étais devant le tapis roulant de la caisse numéro 19 réservée aux paiements dématérialisés à vider ces sacs bourrés de victuailles. Des articles que j'allais bien sûr remettre dans ces emballages écologique et réutilisable.

Avant de poursuivre, je dois dire que ces manipulations incessantes de boîtes de conserves dans et hors du contenant à anses me fatiguent à un point que tu ne peux pas imaginer. Mais bon, je fais un geste pour la planète qu'ils disent !

Donc, je sortais mes achats sur le tapis tout en causant de la pluie et du beau temps avec la caissière. Mes articles passés entre ses mains, ceux-ci rejoignaient la place qu'ils venaient de quitter. Alors que les derniers glissaient vers moi, je me suis dit qu'il en manquait un que j'étais sûr d'avoir pris ! Un tube de gel hydroalcoolique… Mais comme aller aux courses le matin signifie chez moi, se coucher plus tard qu'à l'habitude, je n'y ai pas fait gaffe sur le moment.

Et c'est à l'instant de ressortir ces courses des sacs desquels elles venaient de faire un aller-retour et demi que j'ai eu l'agréable surprise de retrouver le tube de gel pour les mains qui faisait défaut sur le tapis roulant de ma petite caissière. Avais-je volé ce produit ? me suis-je aussitôt interrogé ! Tout en fouillant mes poches pour sortir la liasse de tickets que m'avait tendu l'hôtesse au travers du plexi, je me cherchais des excuses au cas où…

Pas manqué ! Je l'avais bien volé !

Mais pour ma défense, votre Honneur, ces nouveaux sacs de jute sont une horreur ! Neufs, ils passent leur temps à revenir dans leur état originel, c'est-à-dire plié votre Honneur. Et ça n'est pas tout. Une fois qu'ils sont assouplis, ceux-ci se percent en moins de deux ! Le fil de jute enduit n'a aucune tenu dans le temps, si bien qu'en général, je n'ai que des sacs neufs sous le bras votre Honneur.



(signé Zora)


----------



## patlek (23 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> il en manquait un que j'étais sûr d'avoir pris ! Un tube de gel hydroalcoolique



C' est le nouveau nom de la bouteille de Ricard (?)

Meme mésaventure pour moi, 18H, l' heure de l' apéro, et là, le drame... Le tube de gel hydroalcoolique était vide!!!!... Mince alors!!!, plus le temps d' aller à l' épicerie. Du coup , le prohain coup , je prendrais plusieurs tube d'un litre de Ric... de gel hydeoalcoolique.
(La santé avant tout!)


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C' est le nouveau nom de la bouteille de Ricard (?)


(qu'est-ce que j'ai encore inversé ?)


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais pour ma défense, votre Honneur, ces nouveaux sacs de jute sont une horreur ! Neufs, ils passent leur temps à revenir dans leur état originel, c'est-à-dire plié votre Honneur. Et ça n'est pas tout. Une fois qu'ils sont assouplis, ceux-ci se percent en moins de deux ! Le fil de jute enduit n'a aucune tenu dans le temps, si bien qu'en général, je n'ai que des sacs neufs sous le bras votre Honneur.


Bon là normalement, le juge me coupe la parole pour me dire que ça suffit ! Qu'il n'a pas encore entendu le début d'une amorce de repentir. Et moi de renchérir…

Bin justement votre Honneur ! Excusez cette familiarité soudaine, c'est sorti comme ça, naturellement ! Enfin bref… Si ces sacs bons pour la planète ne revenaient pas constamment en position plié, et ce même quand je me débats avec l'un d'eux pour le tenir ouvert, il reste toujours un pli dans lequel un objet de petite taille peut se trouver coincé. Si bien qu'entre la causette à l'hôtesse, la journée dans les pattes et mes sacs de jute neufs, un oubli pouvait très bien se glisser dans l'équation. Ce qu'il fît d'ailleurs, votre Honneur, ou pour ne pas rejeter la faute contre un objet inanimé, ce que je fis par erreur !

N'empêche, ça m'a foutu un coup au palpitant cette histoire ! Ayé le mot mystère est reviendu, hu hu. J'avais beau être au calme dans ma cuisine, j'ai quand même senti une légère augmentation de mon rythme cardiaque. Et pas pour les trois euros que je venais d'économiser…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Avril 2021)

J'adore ces petits "instants" de vie quotidienne qui viennent briser la monotonie du temps qui passe ! 

Pour le moment, je me sens comme béni des dieux ! Après l'épisode du coyote qui s'encastre dans la bagnole d'une jeune fille devant le wash, voici l'histoire de l'oxymètre qui est venue égayer ma journée ! 

Devant de temps en temps surveiller ma saturation en oxygène (selon mon médecin !) je me décide à me procurer un oxymètre (vous savez, le truc dans lequel vous glissez votre doigt et qui, après calculs, vous rassure en vous confortant dans l'idée d'être encore vivant !)

Je me rends donc chez mes deux pharmaciennes préférées (qui à chaque fois me font penser aux héroïnes de Thelma et Louise), pour me procurer l'objet en question.

Elles ont voulu me faire tester l'engin, et là, ça démarre !


Euh ! Je mets quel doigt de préférence ?
L'index ou le majeur, mais pas le pouce, il est trop gros ! Ni le petit doigt d'ailleurs !
OK !
Le premier essai foire et je me retrouve avec une saturation de 50, en pleine hypoxie virtuelle ! 
Mais enfin ! faut quand même l'enfoncer un peu pour que le capteur puisse travailler !
OK !
Oui, mais pas trop ... tu ne peux pas sentir le fond ... Regarde, je te montre ! _Et en effet, toute fière, elle affiche une saturation de 99 !  - A ce moment, j'ai eu envie de l'insulter, mais je me suis retenu ! _

Et c'est au moment ou elle m'a dit : "Faut pas bouger le doigt quand il est à l'intérieur" qu'un ange est passé silencieusement nous faisant prendre conscience de l'absurdité de la situation ... Les masques nous empêchaient de voir les sourires, mais les yeux en disaient long ! Et c'est avec la fierté d'afficher une magnifique saturation de 96 que j'ai quitté Thelma et Louise ... Euh ! mes 2 pharmaciennes.

Et le soir même, je faisais un concours de saturation avec mon frère ce qui nous a valu quelques fou-rires salvateurs !

Le monde devient "beau" quand on prend l'habitude de profiter de ces courts instants de grâce qui émaillent nos existences !


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> les yeux en disaient long


Tu vas penser que je passe ma vie entre ces murs où la vie est moins chère, hé hé, mais _ces yeux qui en disaient longs_ me renvoie là-bas ! Et encore une fois avec une hôtesse de caisse ! Je les adore ces nanas*, ou ces mecs d'ailleurs. Le métier n'adresse pas à un genre en particulier, hé hé. Mais pour le coup-là, ça se passait entre deux hôtesses et moi !

J'arrivais en caisse mes cabas dans les bras. File de gauche, personne. File de droite, pareil. Royal, les deux hôtesses se faisaient face. À gauche, un air pète-sec, à droite une mine souriante, du coup je suis allé à gauche, hé hé. Et là pas manqué, Miss pimbêche lança une réflexion à sa collègue : _oh non ! Ça fait trois à un maintenant !_ Me retournant vers la souriante, son teint avait rougi et son sourire s'était élargi. Revenant vers mon hôtesse qui continuait de ruminer tout en passant mes articles, je compris.

Les deux coquines jouaient à un jeu que bien des garçons connaissent, mater l'arrière-train du petit lot aperçu en chemin ou ailleurs. Et à ce petit jeu dans lequel je n'étais qu'un pion – doté d'un cul valant un point – la souriante menait au score !

*un boulot ingrat qui mérite bien d'accéder enfin à la vaccination « en priorité » !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Les deux coquines jouaient à un jeu que bien des garçons connaissent, mater l'arrière-train du petit lot aperçu en chemin ou ailleurs. Et à ce petit jeu dans lequel je n'étais qu'un pion – doté d'un cul valant un point – la souriante menait au score !
> 
> *un boulot ingrat qui mérite bien d'accéder enfin à la vaccination « en priorité » !


 

Un  exhibitionniste, maintenant ? 

Nous auront tout fait, ces modos !


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un exhibitionniste, maintenant ?


Genre, je fais mes achats nu comme un ver sous mon imper…  Sauf que la souriante n'aurait rien vu, la pimbêche aurait détourné la tête et averti la maréchaussée. Résultat, c'est moi qui finissait au frigo ! Non ma capsule, porter des jeans ajustés ne fait pas de moi un exhib' !


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Genre, je fais mes achats nu comme un ver sous mon imper…  Sauf que la souriante n'aurait rien vu, la pimbêche aurait détourné la tête et averti la maréchaussée. Résultat, c'est moi qui finissait au frigo ! Non ma capsule, porter des jeans ajustés ne fait pas de moi un exhib' !




"Jean ajusté", c'est clair que ça ne fait pas de toi un exhibituinniste.  
Par contre, ça devait être suffisant pour que "la souriante" passe un moment divertissant...  En particulier quand tu te penchais sur les fameux sacs avec lesquels tu te debattais... 


Par ailleurs, je serais prêt à parier cher en disant que Ta Capsule plaisantait en parlant d'exhibitionnisme te concernant.


----------



## patxito (25 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> "Jean ajusté", c'est clair que ça ne fait pas de toi un exhibituinniste.
> Par contre, ça devait être suffisant pour que "la souriante" passe un moment divertissant...  En particulier quand tu te penchais sur les fameux sacs avec lesquels tu te debattais...



Le sourire du plombier...


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Le sourire du plombier...


Pas s'il a une ceinture


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2021)

Chaque matin, au lever, mes poilus me communiquent les oracles pour la journée : queues bien raides et dressées vers le ciel = la journée sera magnifique et excellente !

Avant, je me basais sur ma propre morphologie ... avec le résultat que chaque journée s'annonçait catastrophique et calamiteuse !   ... 

Bonne journée, bande de nases !  ...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> queues bien raides et dressées vers le ciel


C'est leur Morning glory à eux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Avril 2021)

Ce matin, en lisant la presse, j'ai constaté que l'exposition du chat de Philippe Geluck sur les Champs-Elysées était loin de faire l'unanimité !

Avant tout, je précise que je n'aime pas Philippe Geluck dont l'ego a explosé ces dernières années et que je ne suis pas fan de ses BD malgré l'amour inconditionnel que je porte aux matous en général !  

En Belgique aussi, la contestation enfle suite à l'annonce d'ouverture en 2024 de *son* musée "personnel" du chat largement subventionné (très largement !) par le ministère de la culture alors que le monde de la culture est dans un marasme désolant ! Une pétition circule par ailleurs pour empêcher, ou tout au moins retarder, cette ouverture !

A Bruxelles, nous avons un magnifique musée de la BD dans la "maison Horta", musée dans lequel le chat de Geluck aurait eu sa place ... Mais non ! Geluck veut *son* musée personnel ! Et encore, s'il le finançait seul à 100 % je n'aurais rien à en redire, mais non, il sera subsidié largement avec l'argent du contribuable.

Désolé, mais c'était mon coup de gueule matinal ...


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2021)

Miaou !


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Avant tout, je précise que je n'aime pas Philippe Geluck


En y réfléchissant un peu, j'ai rarement souris   à son chat que je trouve sentencieux...
(la faute est volontaire)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En y réfléchissant un peu, j'ai rarement souris   à son chat que je trouve sentencieux...
> (la faute est volontaire)


Tout-à-fait d'accord !  

Geluck me laissait totalement indifférent (ainsi que son chat qui ne mérite pas le pseudo de poilu ! ) jusqu'au moment où je me suis aperçu qu'il squattait de plus en plus toutes les émissions un peu people des chaînes tant belges que françaises pour faire sa pub et profiter de sa bonhomie pour faire passer ses idées politiques personnelles !

Alors, j'en ai eu marre !  ... Et comme toi, je trouve son chat sentencieux et insipide ! Na !


----------



## boninmi (27 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout-à-fait d'accord !
> 
> Geluck me laissait totalement indifférent (ainsi que son chat qui ne mérite pas le pseudo de poilu ! ) jusqu'au moment où je me suis aperçu qu'il squattait de plus en plus toutes les émissions un peu people des chaînes tant belges que françaises pour faire sa pub et profiter de sa bonhomie pour faire passer ses idées politiques personnelles !
> 
> Alors, j'en ai eu marre !  ... Et comme toi, je trouve son chat sentencieux et insipide ! Na !


Tu dis ça parce que tu es jaloux ...


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Désolé, mais c'était mon coup de gueule matinal ...


Je te comprends. J'ai bien aimé son humour absurde au début- il y a plus de trente ans quand même ! - mais ça fait un bout de temps que j'ai lâché l'affaire après avoir acheté 'l'album de trop' : ça tournait en rond, pas d'idées neuves ou alors pas drôles. Pour ses interventions TV, pas d'avis car jamais vu. 

Côté confinement, ça se passe bien, surtout que c'est l'heure de la sieste


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Côté confinement, ça se passe bien, surtout que c'est l'heure de la sieste


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu es jaloux ...


 ... Oh que non !

Par contre, et si je devais être jaloux, ce serait vis-à-vis du poilu de Franquin dans Gaston Lagaffe ! (Et là, je suis quand même jaloux !)

Autant le chat de Geluck est un donneur de leçon qui se la pète (comme son maître, d'ailleurs !) autant le poilu de Franquin me rend joyeux et hilare !  ... Lui, c'est le poilu par excellence, du pur poilu !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Cet après-midi, je vais faire valoir mon éligibilité à la fibre optique. Je vais passer de 8 Mb down et 1 Mb up à...
> 2 Gb down et 60 Mb up


Ça y est 
Down 185 Mb/s, up 185 Mb/s
Wwwaahou !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça y est
> Down 185 Mb/s, up 185 Mb/s
> Wwwaahou !


Parfait ! Comme ça tu pourras poster plus de photos de Capitaine Gribouille !!!!  ...


----------



## boninmi (30 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça y est
> Down 185 Mb/s, up 185 Mb/s
> Wwwaahou !


C'est bon, non seulement tu vas pouvoir avoir les pubs vachement plus vite, mais tu vas les payer plus cher, on n'arrête pas le progrès, et tu vas encore plus réchauffer la planète.


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est bon, non seulement tu vas pouvoir avoir les pubs vachement plus vite, mais tu vas les payer plus cher, on n'arrête pas le progrès, et tu vas encore plus réchauffer la planète.


Avec le niveau de l’eau qui monte, il pourra amarrer son bateau à la fenêtre de sa cuisine.
Je suis sur qu’il le fait exprès !


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça y est
> Down 185 Mb/s, up 185 Mb/s
> Wwwaahou !



Les services de streaming video vont récupérer un nouvel abonné dans pas longtemps !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

Pas facile de trouver du muguet ce matin ! 
Normal, il a fleuri il y a 1 mois (réchauffement climatique inside)... 
J'ai fini par en trouver auprès d'une jolie lycéenne 
Donc :


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pas facile de trouver du muguet ce matin !
> Normal, il a fleuri il y a 1 mois (réchauffement climatique inside)...
> J'ai fini par en trouver auprès d'une jolie lycéenne
> 
> ​


il manque le soleil, mais c'est gentil


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> il manque le soleil, mais c'est gentil


Romu ! Le rayon jaune derrière le bouquet...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2021)

Impossible d'en trouver ce matin , mème chez les fleuristes


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Romu ! Le rayon jaune derrière le bouquet...


Peut-être sur ton île, mais en francilie nibkeud'


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

Bin...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2021)

Une photo Montage ?


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une photo Montage ?


Je ne vois pas pourquoi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2021)

Allez ! Faute de muguet, un petit clip pour se mettre de (très) bonne humeur !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

Mon muguet m'a porté chance... 
Il y a 5 mois j'ai cru que ma paire de lunettes spéciale lecture + ordi était tombée à l'eau... 
Bin non, je viens de la retrouver... 
Dans le compartiment moteur de mon bateau !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2021)

Petite anecdote insignifiante de ma vie quotidienne ... 

Je m'aperçois que mes poilus sont calculateurs et machiavéliques !   ... Je vous explique :

Devant la télé, j'ai un vieux fauteuil (en fait un très vieux fauteuil !) qui est immonde mais hyper-confortable ! Il est immonde au point que mes enfants avaient décidé de le "benner" et de le remplacer pendant mon séjour à l'hosto en 2019 - Heureusement ! J'ai réussi à le préserver ! 

Avec mes poilus, j'ai un engagement tacite : "Celui qui est dans le fauteuil, reste dans le fauteuil !" ... C'est clair et précis ! 

Le problème est que, prostate oblige, lorsque je me lève pour aller soulager un besoin naturel, ils se précipitent dessus et prennent ma place ! 

Pas de problème ! Je m'installe ailleurs en attendant qu'ils bougent pour aller bouffer et ... c'est là le problème !

Depuis la semaine dernière, je me suis aperçu qu'ils se relayaient pour garder la place au chaud ! Si l'un va bouffer, l'autre reste ... ce qui fait que mon fauteuil de prédilection est toujours occupé par l'un ou l'autre !

Mon frérot, comme toujours, a la solution : "Un bon coup de pied au cul et c'est réglé !" 

En fait, il n'a pas tort, mais je ne peux m'y résoudre ... 

Si quelqu'un a une solution pacifique, je suis preneur !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une solution pacifique, je suis preneur !


Ouais , dis moi quand je peux venir , j'ai la solution


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouais , dis moi quand je peux venir , j'ai la solution


Moi : Bon les poilus ! Si vous ne me laissez pas la place, je fais venir Juju !!!  
Lucky et Pistache :  ... Oh non ! Pas Juju le jurassique ! ...  ... T'as gagné ! Reprends ton fauteuil de con ! 

Problème réglé ! Merci Juju !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi : Bon les poilus ! Si vous ne me laissez pas la place, je fais venir Juju !!!
> Lucky et Pistache :  ... Oh non ! Pas Juju le jurassique ! ...  ... T'as gagné ! Reprends ton fauteuil de con !
> 
> Problème réglé ! Merci Juju !


Ah si peux rendre service hésite pas , je viens avec ma tondeuse si besoin


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une solution pacifique, je suis preneur !


Laisse les avoir faim, mais vraiment faim. Quand tu leur donneras leur pitance, ils vont y aller tous les deux…


----------



## boninmi (2 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une solution pacifique, je suis preneur !


Tu soulèves délicatement celui qui y est, et tu le prends sur tes genoux.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu soulèves délicatement celui qui y est, et tu le prends sur tes genoux.


Ou tu t'assois , mine de pas l'avoir vu


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ou tu t'assois , mine de pas l'avoir vu



La solution recherchée par The Big était une solution PACIFIQUE !!!... 



Bloc de spoiler



Ce n'est pas parce que ta solution était relativement discrète dans la forme (à quelques hurlements de poilu près) qu'elle était réellement pacifique sur le fond...


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une solution pacifique, je suis preneur !


Tu mets un plaid sur le fauteuil, et quand il faut virer le chat tu choppes les quatre coins, tu emballes le matou, et tu en fais ce que tu veux : le déposer délicatement par terre, le benner dans le jardin, le perdre en forêt, le choix est infini.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La solution recherchée par The Big était une solution PACIFIQUE !!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai oublié de préciser de les asphyxier avant ou pendant l'acte quand tu te pose sur le siège
Pour la méthode , je pense que vous savez comment faire  !!
Vous avez l'âge pour cela


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une solution pacifique, je suis preneur !




Quelques idées pacifiques :


. Tu dis à tes poilus :
"- Mais qui est cette superbe chatte qui se promène autour de chez nous ?...  Elle ressemble beaucoup à Capitaine Gribouille, mais ça ne peut pas être elle... Sauf si elle a fait la plus grande partie du trajet en bateau... Ben non, ce serait idiot... Pourtant, elle semble bien avoir cette marque distinctive à la patte gauche...   Mais à cette distance, je n'en suis pas certain... " 
Là, tous tes poilus se précipitent vers les fenêtres ou les portes, et tu t'installes tranquillement dans ton fauteuil en savourant l'instant... 

. Ou alors, tu rentres dans ton salon avec un grand sourire, en disant que tu es bien content d'avoir trouvé cette nouvelle herbe à chats extraordinaire dont tous les poilus sont fous...  Mais tu ajoutes que tu l'as posée n'importe comment dans la cuisine, parce que tu avais la flemme de bien la ranger... 
Tes poilus oublient de se relayer et se précipitent dans la cuisine... 
Et là, tu t'installes dans ton fauteuil en te disant que tu es quand même le meilleur... 

. Tu arrives dans le salon en annonçant à tes poilus que tu as finalement invité Jura chez toi... Enfin, chez tes poilus, mais sans le leur dire, pour leur faire la surprise !!!... 
Et là, tu dis :
"- Mais où es-tu donc, Jura ?... Maintenant, tu dois avoir eu le temps de poser ta valise et de t'installer... 
Jura !!!... Je te vois !!!... Sors de derrière ce fauteuil !!!..." 
Normalement, tous tes poilus s'éloignent le plus vite possible du fauteuil, en mode panique, en poussant des cris horribles et déchirants... 
Et là, tu t'installes volupteusement dans ton fauteuil, en te disant que les ruses les plus anciennes ont toujours de beaux jours devant elles !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2021)

Merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils !  

Cependant, n'oublions pas que les poilus sont des survivalistes nés ! 

Depuis hier soir, ils grimpent sur le fauteuil avec des petits kits de survie contenant notamment :


Un cutter pour déjouer les attaques au plaid ...
Croquettes lyophilisées et berlingots d'eau leur permettant de tenir au minimum une semaine ...
Provision d'herbe à chats pour déjouer toute tentative de corruption ou désinformation ...
Petits masques à gaz de type "prout safe" ...
Une photo de capitaine Gribouille ...
etc... etc...

En définitive, et en désespoir de cause, je crois qu'il faudra se résigner à la solution du "bon coup de pied au cul" ...  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2021)

... Je sais ! J'aurais du éviter de goûter leur herbe à chats ... C'était de "la bonne" !  ...


----------



## patlek (3 Mai 2021)

Tu les taquines avec çà:









						Souris télécommandée pour Chat
					

Vous cherchez une souris télécommandée pour chat ? Faites bouger la petite souris grâce à la télécommande puis regardez votre chat s'amuser ! Votre chat va devenir complètement fou, et son instinct de félin sera à son paroxysme ;)   Souris Télécommandée sans fil de haute qualité. Dimensions de...




					lemondeduchat.com
				




Et çà peut avoir d' autres utilités


"Tellement amusant. J'ai tellement fait peur à ma belle mère qu'elle a failli avoir une attaque.."


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ]
> 
> En définitive, et en désespoir de cause, je crois qu'il faudra se résigner à la solution du "bon coup de pied au cul" ...  ...




Et voilà... 
La violence...   Toujours la violence... 

C'était bien la peine d'imaginer de subtils stratagèmes pacifiques !...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et voilà...
> La violence...   Toujours la violence...
> C'était bien la peine d'imaginer de subtils stratagèmes pacifiques !...


D'accord avec toi ! Mais la "patte d'honneur" c'était un peu too much !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2021)

J'aime bien, de temps en temps, jeter un coup d'oeil sur les pseudos des nouveaux arrivants sur le forum !
Et il y en a certains qui ne sont pas piqués des vers !  

Aujourd'hui, j'ai nominé @FlyingTruelle ! Merci de m'avoir bien fait rigoler !  ...


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> nouveaux arrivants sur le forum


La truelle est inscrite depuis le 12 novembre 2011 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La truelle est inscrite depuis le 12 novembre 2011 !


Ouais, mais bon !  
N'empêche ! Son pseudo est excellent ! 
Pfffff ! mauvais camarade !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout-à-fait d'accord !
> 
> Geluck me laissait totalement indifférent (ainsi que son chat qui ne mérite pas le pseudo de poilu ! ) jusqu'au moment où je me suis aperçu qu'il squattait de plus en plus toutes les émissions un peu people des chaînes tant belges que françaises pour faire sa pub et profiter de sa bonhomie pour faire passer ses idées politiques personnelles !
> 
> Alors, j'en ai eu marre !  ... Et comme toi, je trouve son chat sentencieux et insipide ! Na !


*Blessé par la polémique, Philippe Geluck prêt à abandonner son musée du Chat*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Blessé par la polémique, Philippe Geluck prêt à abandonner son musée du Chat*


Il "menace" de s'installer en France ! 
Perso, je lui conseillerais le Jura !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Blessé par la polémique, Philippe Geluck prêt à abandonner son musée du Chat*



C’est un excellent commercial.

J’en ai rien à battre de son « musée » du Chat (à Geluck). Si je m’arrête quelques heures à Bruxelles, c’est le Palais Stoclet que je voudrait visiter pas l’exposition permanente des sous-produits de ses BD.

C’est comme le « musée Tintin ». Quel intérêt ? L’œuvre de Hergé est composée de ses albums et chacun peut avoir son musée Tintin cher lui. Le reste n’est que de la spéculation commerciale organisée autour d’une cohorte de fans-collectionneurs.

Du jour où on a décrété la BD « huitième art » certains ont eu la grosse tête et d’autres ont flairé le coup bien juteux.

Que certaines œuvres puissent révéler une qualité artistique indéniable, graphique ou littéraire, voire les deux, je peux le reconnaître, mais qu’un graffiti comme « Le Chat » prétende à un « musée », avec des fonds publics, ça me dépasse.


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2021)

Qui a vu un film sympa dernièrement ?


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui a vu un film sympa dernièrement ?


Rambo, à la télé. je n'avais jamais vu et méprisais totalement.
Ce n'est pas si mal.


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2021)

Je me suis refait Porco Rosso sur l'ordi.
Parce que le cinoche, c'est pas pour tout de suite. Le dernier en date c'était Josep en Aout dernier.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je me suis refait Porco Rosso sur l'ordi.
> Parce que le cinoche, c'est pas pour tout de suite. Le dernier en date c'était Josep en Aout dernier.




J'adore Porco Rosso !!!...  

Et chose exceptionnelle dans le cas d'un film d'animation japonais, je préfère la version française à la VOSF. 
Hayao Miyazaki lui-même préfère la VF à la VO grâce à la performance de Jean Reno !
Le meilleur rôle de Jean Reno, à mon avis. 

Par ailleurs, ce film est génial à tous points de vue.


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Rambo, à la télé. je n'avais jamais vu et méprisais totalement.
> Ce n'est pas si mal.


_C'était pas ma guerre !_

Dans le genre acteur incontournable dans un film et ses suivants mais bof bof pour le reste, on a Bruce Willis dans Die Hard 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 et peut-être bientôt 6 contre la dernière production du carton souriant, Cosmic sin. Bah… Je vous déconseille fortement de tuer du temps avec cette dernière apparition du _Yipikaï boy_. Ce n'est qu'une murde dématérialisée tout juste bonne à infecter un serveur nord-coréen !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'adore Porco Rosso !!!...
> 
> Et chose exceptionnelle dans le cas d'un film d'animation japonais, je préfère la version française à la VOSF.
> Hayao Miyazaki lui-même préfère la VF à la VO grâce à la performance de Jean Reno !
> ...



Avec _Princesse Mononoké_ un des deux Miyazaki que je n’ai jamais vu. J’ai vu tous les autres, d’une manière ou d’une autre. J’aurai pu l’acheter plusieurs fois et puis non. Même pas téléchargé sur les sites pas légaux. Une sorte de refus obstiné qui n’a pas vraiment de raison.
Pour la beauté du non geste ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Avec _Princesse Mononoké_ un des deux Miyazaki que je n’ai jamais vu. J’ai vu tous les autres, d’une manière ou d’une autre. J’aurai pu l’acheter plusieurs fois et puis non. Même pas téléchargé sur les sites pas légaux. Une sorte de refus obstiné qui n’a pas vraiment de raison.
> Pour la beauté du non geste ?



Princesse Mononoké est très bien. 
Mais entre les deux, je te recommande Porco Rosso. 

Pour plein de raisons... 
Le film est d'une rare poésie, dans un style étrange et décalé, comme souvent chez Hayao Miyazaki. 
L'aventure est au rendez-vous, avec une image d'une grande beauté et une histoire prenante et touchante.
Et le personnage principal, aviateur débonnaire et faussement blasé transformé en cochon par une malédiction, vaut le détour à lui tout seul. 
Un must dans la catégorie "anti-héros".

Tu peux foncer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2021)

Ce soir, je me fais une joie de revoir sur Arte la 317ième section de Pierre Schoendoerffer avec Bruno Cremer et Jacques Perrin ... Un exemple du genre !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce soir, je me fais une joie de revoir sur Arte la 317ième section de Pierre Schoendoerffer avec Bruno Cremer et Jacques Perrin ... Un exemple du genre !



Tu fais bien de le signaler. 
Pour moi, ce soir, ça ne va pas le faire. 
Mais je me débrouillerai pour le voir ou pour l'enregistrer vendredi à 13h35 (arte aussi).


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce soir, je me fais une joie de revoir sur Arte la 317ième section de Pierre Schoendoerffer avec Bruno Cremer et Jacques Perrin ... Un exemple du genre !





Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu fais bien de le signaler.
> Pour moi, ce soir, ça ne va pas le faire.
> Mais je me débrouillerai pour le voir ou pour l'enregistrer vendredi à 13h35 (arte aussi).


Vous avez une vie de dingue les mecs
J'admire


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu fais bien de le signaler.
> Pour moi, ce soir, ça ne va pas le faire.
> Mais je me débrouillerai pour le voir ou pour l'enregistrer vendredi à 13h35 (arte aussi).


J’ai le DVD, dans un coffret avec le Crabe Tambour et Diên Biên Phu.

M’enfin, en ce moment je suis plutôt René Clément 70s.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’ai le DVD, dans un coffret avec le Crabe Tambour et Diên Biên Phu.
> 
> M’enfin, en ce moment je suis plutôt René Clément 70s.



Tout ça mérite le détour !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2021)

J'ai mes rendez-vous de vaccination anti-COVID 19 !  

1ère injection : Mardi 11 mai 2021 à 14h20

2ème injection : Lundi 21 juin 2021 à 14h50


Je suis content, évidemment.  

Mais je souhaite bon courage aux personnes qui ne sont pas encore vaccinées et qui n'ont pas encore obtenu de rendez-vous. 
Tout particulièrement les personnes éligibles (âge ou comorbidité(s) ou exposition aux risques)
Mais pas uniquement, parce qu'il va falloir, de plus en plus, ouvrir la vaccination à toutes les personnes qui souhaitent se faire vacciner. 

Et si vous n'êtes pas éligibles mais que vous obtenez une vaccination, tant mieux ! 
C'est bon pour vous, et c'est bon pour la collectivité. 

 * 
Les études démontrent que la vaccination limite la contagion. *  


PS 1: Je ne sais pas quel vaccin j'aurai, mais ce sera soit Pfizer BioNTech, soit Moderna. 
Donc un vaccin à ARN Messager. 


( PS 2: Si mon calendrier vaccinal ne vous intéresse pas, faites comme si vous n'aviez pas vu ce post... )


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2021)

2 eme dose dans quelques jours et je suis encore vivant 
la science est belle.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui a vu un film sympa dernièrement ?


J'ai revu quelques films américains pas mal des années 70 : Un après-midi de chien, Les hommes du président, Les 3 jours du condor, les trois premiers Inspecteur Harry, La conversation.

Et j'ai découvert pendant le confinement, en 2020, quelques films avec Lino Ventura que je n'avais jamais vu (années 70/80).

On a parlé de Rambo. J'aime beaucoup le premier et je l'ai encore revu avec plaisir il y a quelques mois. Les autres étaient distrayants quand j'étais ado.

Ce soir, Lord Jim avec une belle brochette d'acteurs et une belle mise en scène.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai mes rendez-vous de vaccination anti-COVID 19 !
> 
> 1ère injection : Mardi 11 mai 2021 à 14h20
> 
> 2ème injection : Lundi 21 juin 2021 à 14h50


Et bien, bonne vaccination ! J'ai entendu quelques personnes se plaindre de fatigue pendant 48 heures après l'injection. Ce fut le cas de mon père avec le Pfizer et le mien avec l'Astra Zeneca qui m'a un peu assommé mais apparemment, pas de caillot après 2 semaines comme chez certains. Ma mère a déjà reçu la deuxième dose et se porte comme un charme.

Je crois qu'il ne faut pas trop paniquer. Il y a toujours des accidents, comme avec n'importe quel vaccin ou médicament.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2021)

Vous me faites mal aux nœils avec vos abréviations des adjectifs numéraux ! 

L'idée ou le principe d'une abréviation est, pour l’exécutant, de composer un mot _à l'économie_ afin d'accélérer la frappe ou l'écriture. À la lecture des derniers messages, on ne peut pas dire que vous allez à l'économie de signes !
Alors, révisez-moi tout ça !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2021)

Désormais, je sais que je suis dans la Moderna team. 
Je n'ai même pas senti l'injection !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mai 2021)

A
A
AA
AAAAAaaaaa
a


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> A
> A
> AA
> AAAAAaaaaa
> a


Ou comment avoir dix sur dix à chaque œil ! Ha ha ha


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2021)

Shopping physique J-7 !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Shopping physique J-7 !


On va donc se déchaîner devant les caissières ? 

Gaffe au tour de reins !


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On va donc se déchaîner devant les caissières ?


Je ne vois absolument pas à quoi tu fais allusion ! Absolument pas… 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Gaffe au tour de reins !


C'est le livreur qui va être ravi… Fini les allers-retours liés aux _ça taille trop grand _ou_ trop serré je n'respire plus _ou encore_ la couleur rendait mieux en photo !_


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu vas penser que je passe ma vie entre ces murs où la vie est moins chère, hé hé, mais _ces yeux qui en disaient longs_ me renvoie là-bas ! Et encore une fois avec une hôtesse de caisse ! Je les adore ces nanas*, ou ces mecs d'ailleurs. Le métier n'adresse pas à un genre en particulier, hé hé. Mais pour le coup-là, ça se passait entre deux hôtesses et moi !
> 
> J'arrivais en caisse mes cabas dans les bras. File de gauche, personne. File de droite, pareil. Royal, les deux hôtesses se faisaient face. À gauche, un air pète-sec, à droite une mine souriante, du coup je suis allé à gauche, hé hé. Et là pas manqué, Miss pimbêche lança une réflexion à sa collègue : _oh non ! Ça fait trois à un maintenant !_ Me retournant vers la souriante, son teint avait rougi et son sourire s'était élargi. Revenant vers mon hôtesse qui continuait de ruminer tout en passant mes articles, je compris.
> 
> ...





aCLR a dit:


> Je ne vois absolument pas à quoi tu fais allusion ! Absolument pas…


On ne soulignera jamais assez les effets délétères du confinement !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Désormais, je sais que je suis dans la Moderna team.
> Je n'ai même pas senti l'injection !




Et aujourd'hui -soit le lendemain- je suis bien content de ressentir une légère douleur au point d'injection !... 
Comme je n'avais absolument pas senti la piqure hier, je commençais (bêtement, certes) à me demander si j'avais bien reçu quelque chose, ou pas... 
Je me disais que la dame avec sa minuscule seringue était peut-être fatiguée hier, qu'elle avait peut-être piqué à côté... Que je n'avais peut-être rien reçu du tout...
Là, je ressens au point d'injection une légère douleur, un peu comme pour un petit hématome... 
Donc  j'ai bien reçu ma première dose de Moderna !... 
Que la dame ayant réalisé l'injection soit remerciée pour sa compétence !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Là, je ressens au point d'injection une légère douleur, un peu comme pour un petit hématome...


Déja un petit hématome  
Aie aie aie , je voudrais pas te faire peur mais bon !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mai 2021)

Pour rester dans le sujet :









						Pourquoi les vaccins déclenchent des effets secondaires (et c'est normal)
					

Pourquoi les vaccins contre le coronavirus ont-ils des effets secondaires ? Pourquoi sont-ils parfois plus intenses lors de la 2e dose ? Éléments de réponse. En cette mi-mai 2021, bientôt 20 millions de personnes en France auront reçu une première dose d'un vaccin contre le coronavirus...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mai 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci !... 
Contrairement à ce qu'insinuait Jura, après la lecture de cet article, je crois finalement que je vais survivre à cette première injection !...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Merci !...
> Contrairement à ce qu'insinuait Jura, après la lecture de cet article, je crois finalement que je vais survivre à cette première injection !...


J'espere que nous pourrons en discuter demain


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On ne soulignera jamais assez les effets délétères du confinement !


Je suis désolé MaCapsule mais j'ai beau me relire, je n'y trouve aucun déchaînement valant tour de reins et compagnie… Au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas remarqué, dans l'affaire, c'est moi la victime ! Et tant que la cancel culture ne s'attaquera pas aux jeans près du corps asservissants les rondeurs aux regards insatiables de désirs, ça continuera ! Comme tant d'autres, je ne serai qu'un pion pour ces dames ! Tu devrais être solidaire plutôt que délétère, mince à la fin…


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis désolé MaCapsule mais j'ai beau me relire, je n'y trouve aucun déchaînement valant tour de reins et compagnie… Au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas remarqué, dans l'affaire, c'est moi la victime ! Et tant que la cancel culture ne s'attaquera pas aux jeans près du corps asservissants les rondeurs aux regards insatiables de désirs, ça continuera ! Comme tant d'autres, je ne serai qu'un pion pour ces dames ! Tu devrais être solidaire plutôt que délétère, mince à la fin…




Tu devrais porter plainte contre ces caissières pour harcèlement. 
Mais surtout pas avant de m'avoir donné l'adresse de ton supermarché, pour que je puisse aller m'y faire un peu harceler aussi... 

Je dois confesser qu'il m'est aussi arriver de bavarder agréablement avec des caissières... 
Mais dans mon cas, il s'agissait juste d'échanger quelques mots avec elles le temps de mes achats, si possible en les faisant un peu rigoler à l'occasion... 
Je n'ai encore jamais misé sur mon "p'tit cul" et sur un jean ajusté... 
C'est peut-être une erreur de ma part !... 



Et plus sérieusement, je ne sais pas s'il faut maintenir au moins une partie de ces postes pour conserver un échange humain entre les clients et le personnel, ou s'il faut au contraire considérer que ces postes consistent en grande partie en des tâches ingrates et répétitives, qu'il faudrait continuer à supprimer en développant la robotisation, à plus ou moins long terme... 
J'ai souvent pensé à ça, sans jamais parvenir à une conclusion claire... 

En tant que client, je préfère payer mes achats en bavardant un peu avec une jolie caissière souriante et sympathique... 
Mais les caissières, que pensent-elles de tout ça ?... 

Pas si évident que ça, je crois...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est peut-être une erreur de ma part !...


C'est assurément une erreur de ta part ! 


Human-Fly a dit:


> je ne sais pas s'il faut maintenir au moins une partie de ces postes pour conserver un échange humain entre les clients et le personnel, ou s'il faut au contraire considérer que ces postes consistent en grande partie en des tâches ingrates et répétitives, qu'il faudrait continuer à supprimer en développant la robotisation, à plus ou moins long terme...


Un peu de lecture ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2021)

Voilà que je commence à "dérailler" !  

Je rêve d'avoir le super-pouvoir de déclencher à distance des chiasses fulgurantes et incontrôlables chez les gens qui m'emmerdent ou qui me contrarient !  ... C'est grave, non ?

Exemple : un type klaxonne parce que je ne suis pas assez rapide pour démarrer au feu rouge ... et plaf ... super-chiasse sur ses sièges en cuir pur veau ! 

Autre exemple : mon voisin bobo-bio-vegan ... Euh ! Non ! Mauvais exemple ... il s'en servirait pour fertiliser son potager à la con ... Et je n'ai pas envie de lui rendre ce service ! Par contre, pour sa Prius, je me tâte à mort ! 

En fait, j'ai commencé à rêver à ce super pouvoir en tombant par hasard sur des pubs où un démonstrateur vantait les mérites d'un produit détachant et où on le voyait tremper une chemise cradosse (mais vraiment cradosse !) dans une sorte d'aquarium dans lequel il ajoute encore des colorants pour faire bonne mesure ... Et hop 10 secondes plus tard, il retire la chemise devenue plus blanche que blanche alors qu'un petit texte pratiquement illisible apparaît en bas de l'écran avec la mention : "dramatisation et représentation publicitaire ! Pré-traitement et trempage pendant 2 heures + lessive à 60° avec 150 ml de produit" ... 

Mais de qui se moque t'on ??? 

Alors, oui ! Je lui ai souhaité une super-chiasse en espérant qu'il doive tremper son slip dans l'aquarium pour le désincruster en public ! 

Est-ce devenir vieux que de se sentir agressé par toutes les conneries qui nous entourent ? En définitive, je crois que oui !  ... J'en suis même certain ! 

Note pour Juju : J'ai délégué mon super-pouvoir à ton squatteur ... Alors, fais gaffe !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je rêve d'avoir le super-pouvoir de déclencher à distance des chiasses fulgurantes et incontrôlables chez les gens qui m'emmerdent ou qui me contrarient !


Alors, je vais te dire...  
Si tu te concentres bien, ça marche !  
Mais fait gaffe au choc en retour...


----------



## boninmi (13 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Est-ce devenir vieux que de se sentir agressé par toutes les conneries qui nous entourent ? En définitive, je crois que oui !  ... J'en suis même certain !
> 
> Note pour Juju : J'ai délégué mon super-pouvoir à ton squatteur ... Alors, fais gaffe !


Normal de vouloir faire chier ceux qui te font chier. 
A moins que: "ne fais pas aux autres ce que tu ne voudrais pas qu'ils te fasses" ...   
Bon , en tout cas, c'est une histoire de faire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Est-ce devenir vieux que de se sentir agressé par toutes les conneries qui nous entourent ? En définitive, je crois que oui !  ... J'en suis même certain !
> 
> Note pour Juju : J'ai délégué mon super-pouvoir à ton squatteur ... Alors, fais gaffe !


Souviens-toi bien d'une chose : tu es bien trop jeune pour être déjà vieux !   

Non mais !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voilà que je commence à "dérailler" !
> 
> Je rêve d'avoir le super-pouvoir de déclencher à distance des chiasses fulgurantes et incontrôlables chez les gens qui m'emmerdent ou qui me contrarient !


Tu n'es pas le seul détenir ce super pouvoir ,
Si tu savais le nombre de personnes qui me font Chi..  dans une journée


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2021)

Causer de défécation le jour de l'ascension, comment dire…


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mai 2021)

Ascension sur le trône : ça va dépoter grave !


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je rêve d'avoir le super-pouvoir de déclencher à distance des chiasses fulgurantes



Attention, si tu te concentres trop fort , çà part dans ton pantalon!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Causer de défécation le jour de l'ascension, comment dire…


Je sais ... 

Mais c'était le calme plat sur le forum ... Alors, je me suis demandé : "Qu'est-ce qui pourrait bien les attirer ici ?" et c'est là que j'ai pensé à un bon vieux truc "pipi - caca" ... enfin, surtout "caca" ! 

Et, comme prévu ça n'a pas manqué ! ... 

Vous êtes prévisibles, bande de nases !  ... ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai pensé à un bon vieux truc "pipi - caca" ... enfin, surtout "caca" !


C'est un truc de vieux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est un truc de vieux


Bin ouais !!!!  

Attention Juju ... Je me concentre là !!!!


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attention Juju ... Je me concentre là !!!!


 Attention! pas trop fort!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Attention! pas trop fort!


 ... Trop tard !!!!  ......  ...... Pfffff ! Désolé, je n'ai pas pu résister ! 

En fait, j'ai toujours été comme ça !   ... Gamin, j'ai déversé des kilos de levure dans la fosse septique des chiottes de mon école ... ça m'a toujours fait rigoler (m'en fiche maintenant, il y a prescription !)


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2021)

Bon les enfants, maintenant que vous êtes resté toute la journée assis sur votre lettre U à glousser de mots en A, faudrait voir à gloser du reste des voyelles ! Vous n'croyez pas ?

Ça nous promet encore de bons moments.

Même si pour les smileys, c'est pas encore ça… :néné: :kiki: :boob: :siffle:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Trop tard !!!!  ......  ...... Pfffff ! Désolé, je n'ai pas pu résister !
> 
> En fait, j'ai toujours été comme ça !   ... Gamin, j'ai déversé des kilos de levure dans la fosse septique des chiottes de mon école ... ça m'a toujours fait rigoler (m'en fiche maintenant, il y a prescription !)




The Big !!!... Tu t'es trop concentré !!!... 

              


Regarde à quoi je ressemble, maintenant !!!... 







En ce jeudi 13 mai de l'an de grâce 2021, ainsi fut célébré, au Bar MacG, le jour de l'Ascension.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2021)

Bon ! Essayons de rester sérieux ce matin ! 

Ce matin, je suis horrifié ! Comme vous le devinerez aisément, je passe beaucoup de temps dans les refuges pour animaux et plus particulièrement dans les chatteries !  ... 

Passer une heure entouré de poilus, tous aussi charmants et sympas les uns que les autres, est un plaisir dont je ne pourrais plus me passer !

Toutefois, j'ai pu constater que, tous les jours, on leur ramène des hérissons blessés par des tondeuses-robots mises en route en fin de soirée, à l'heure où ces petits animaux sortent de leurs cachettes pour vivre leur vie nocturne !

Voir ces hérissons blessés et désemparés par la connerie humaine m'est insoutenable ! Donc, si je comprends bien, certaines personnes profitent de la nuit pour mettre ces satanés robots en route et profiter dès le matin d'une pelouse rasée au cordeau, mais souillée du sang de ces petits animaux innocents ! 

Pour une fois, j'embrasserais bien mon voisin bobo-bio-vegan qui entretient la bio-diversité dans son jardin en laissant la nature reprendre ses droits et qui a fait de son carré de terre un havre de paix pour les oiseaux, les insectes et autres petits animaux ! Je le vois d'un autre oeil maintenant ! 

Alors, on va entamer une action vis-à-vis de la commune en demandant la stricte interdiction de procéder à la tonte des pelouses de 19 H à 07.00 H à l'aide de ces engins de mort exemples types de la déliquescence de nos sociétés et de la course au moindre effort ! 

Alors, protégeons nos petits hérissons, et une bonne nouvelle pour la fin : les chats noirs ne sont plus victimes de leur "mauvaise réputation" et sont adoptés autant que les autres, ce qui n'était pas le cas il y a quelques années ! 

C'était la petite rubrique animalière du jour en espérant de tout coeur qu'elle ne vous aura pas hérissés !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2021)

Hier c'était pommes de terre sautées !

Et comme à chaque fois que je me lance dans cette préparation, je commence par sortir la casserole qui va bien. Posée sur le feu, un bloc de blanc de bœuf sur le fond s'évanouit pendant l'épluchage des patates. La graisse liquéfiée, j'attaque le taillage en dés. Pressé par l'idée de sentir son fumet, j'accélère la découpe. Et là, pas manqué, une extrémité de doigt est restée sous la pointe du couteau. Aïe ! Un pansement sur le doigt, je repris ma découpe sous la pression de l'huile fumante. Et là, ouille, second coup de lame dans mes chairs ! Urgo et sa technologie argent volèrent de nouveau à mon secours. Paré de deux pansements, j'achevais tant bien que mal la mise en cubes des tubercules. Échappant à l'adage du "jamais deux sans trois", mon mirepoix de bintje finit enfin dans la graisse bouillonnante. La friture pouvait enfin commencer !

Hier c'était doigts coupés, hé hé !

:hosto: :commis: :miam:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mai 2021)

Tes arpions te diront merci. :^°​


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tes arpions te diront merci. :^°​


Il va refuser : ça l'obligerait à passer trop vite devant les caissières avant que ça ne dégèle... 

Et le plaisir, alors 

Pour lui, le risque de s'estropier n'est rien à côté du plaisir ressenti !


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mai 2021)

Hum, un plaisir masochiste... ? Après tout, pourquoi pas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hum, un plaisir masochiste... ? Après tout, pourquoi pas.


Ça nous fait donc un modo SM...


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Hier c'était pommes de terre sautées !



Comme on connaît le canard au sang (La Tour d'Argent), chez toi c'est plutôt "les patates au sang" !   

Considérant qu'il est inutile que tu continues à te mettre en danger, une petite recette de PdT, facile à exécuter et pas dégueu du tout : La crique ardéchoise de Jean-François Piège 

Bon appétit !


----------



## boninmi (14 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comme on connaît le canard au sang (La Tour d'Argent), chez toi c'est plutôt "les patates au sang" !
> 
> Considérant qu'il est inutile que tu continues à te mettre en danger, une petite recette de PdT, facile à exécuter et pas dégueu du tout : La crique ardéchoise de Jean-François Piège
> 
> Bon appétit !


Recette validée par mon épouse ardéchoise .


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

Je viens de me rendre compte que beaucoup de personnes  font le "pont " 
Je vais revenir travailler en France , vous avez trop de congés


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2021)

Mon navigateur refuse d'afficher les pages du Point…
Du coup ce soir, c'était purée !

Hé hé hé


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mon navigateur refuse d'afficher les pages du Point…
> Du coup ce soir, c'était purée !
> 
> Hé hé hé


J'ai parfois le même problème.

Ma solution : Opera   

J'espère pour toi qu'elle valait cela-là : La purée de Joël Robuchon 

Garantie sans utilisation d'Urga©...


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'espère pour toi qu'elle valait cela-là : La purée de Joël Robuchon


L'embeurrée de pomme de terre à la Robuchon je connais.
Ma recette était différente.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2021)

Saurez-vous repérer une fibre optique et sa gaine et un cheveu ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Saurez-vous repérer une fibre optique et sa gaine et un cheveu ?
> ​


Indice : che*V*eu fi*B*re


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Indice : che*V*eu fi*B*re


Donc, Toum' cause verlan, les Veuches et la Breuf !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc, Toum' cause verlan, les Veuches et la Breuf !


aCLR, barjo !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> aCLR, barjo !


Cette familiarité me renvoie au personnage du même nom joué par Hippolyte Girardot dans le film adapté du roman de Philip K Dick, confessions d'un barjo.

Une scène me reste en mémoire. Barjo est à vélo sur un modèle mixte. À l'approche d'un portillon, il freine et se dresse sur les pédales, balance une jambe par-dessus le cadre, accroche la béquille au passage pour la tendre, termine son freinage et lâche sa bicyclette au moment de poser ses pieds au sol. La petite reine se fige et Barjo continue sa route vers l'entrée du pavillon.

Ces quelques secondes m'ont longtemps fasciné. Il me fallut attendre une dizaine d'années et le bicloune qui va bien pour reproduire cette action du type qui se gare en un mouvement – sauf qu'habitant en ville je devais cadenasser la bête dans la foulée. N'empêche, j'aimais reproduire ce geste de stationnement à l'instinct.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2021)

(mais que fais-je ici au lieu de me ruer dans les commerces non-essentiels ?) (lol)


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2021)

Café en terrasse + journal = done  
Avec soleil en plus...


----------



## boninmi (19 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Café en terrasse + journal = done
> Avec soleil en plus...


Fait aussi ! Et la une du Canard Enchaîné est particulièrement bonne.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Café en terrasse + journal = done
> Avec soleil en plus...


Itou !
Sauf galgal...

Second test c'taprèm'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mai 2021)

Et bien hier, au lieu de me vautrer comme vous sur les terrasses et de squatter les commerces non-essentiels, j'ai fait de l'archéologie documentaire ...  

C'est en fouillant dans de vieux cartons au grenier que j'ai retrouvé tout-à-fait par hasard, les fiches de paie de mon premier boulot, à savoir l'équivalent de 225 Euros par mois (9.000 francs belges) pour 45 H/semaine ! 

En effet, une semaine après que j'eusse quitté la grande muette, mon père m'avait trouvé un boulot dans une grande usine textile de la région et c'est là que je découvrais à ma grande stupeur le monde du travail en usine !

Avec en vrac :


Le directeur qui trônait sur une estrade dans une sorte de mirador pour mieux surveiller ses ouailles...
Les tabliers blancs pour la direction, les gris pour les employés et les bleus pour les ouvriers...
Les toilettes séparées selon la fonction avec obligation d'aller quémander la clé pour aller ch...
Les bureaux aménagés en sorte d'aquariums pour que, où que tu te planques, on te verra toujours...
Pas de réfectoire, mais de la soupe gratuite le midi réchauffée dans une sorte de grand chaudron...
Journées marquées par une putain de sirène qui marquait le début du travail, les pauses et la fin du taf...
Et, pour ne rien gâcher une ambiance de merde avec des collègues de merde se jalousant les uns les autres...

OK, j'ai tenu 4 mois avant d'être viré pour "violences", mais quand même, ça m'a marqué ! 

Faut dire que j'avais mal commencé ... le premier jour, on me case dans le bureau de calcul des prix de revient avec 4 collègues patibulaires et on m'affuble d'un antique comptomètre au lieu d'une calculatrice "normale" ... Je croyais que c'était une sorte de bizutage, mais non ! 

Repérant un bureau vide avec une calculatrice "normale", je prends le comptomètre (qui, soit dit en passant, pèse un pont !) et je fais l'échange ! Réaction immédiate, un des collègues se lève et va trouver le directeur (enfin, le garde chiourme) et je me fais engueuler pour la première journée ... J'avoue que ça ne m'a pas touché ni l'une ni l'autre ! 

Faut dire que je rentrais de 2 années passées chez les paras, que j'étais en pleine forme et qu'en ce temps-là, j'avais une grande gueule, je l'avoue ! ... ça m'est passé depuis ! A mon grand regret !

Le directeur à peine sorti, je les ai prévenus que je ne supportais pas les mouchards et qu'il fallait qu'ils se tiennent à carreaux s'ils voulaient terminer la journée en bon état ... Aucune réaction et j'ai eu une paix royale dans les jours qui ont suivis !

Jusqu'au fameux jour où un des gars ayant terminé de bouffer une pomme l'a jetée en ratant la poubelle ! A ce moment, je lui dis : "Un peu de respect quand même ... Ramasse ton trognon !" ... Et c'est là que tout a dérapé lorsqu'il a répondu : "Ramasse le toi-même !" ...  ... résultat : je l'ai tapé et il a cassé la porte d'une armoire en tombant dessus !

J'ai donc eu le choix ... soit dépôt de plainte pour violences physiques, soit départ volontaire sur le champ (comme je n'étais pas fermier, j'ai choisi la rue !) !

J'étais trop content de dégager, et même mon père m'a dit : "T'as bien fait fils !" et il ajouta avec un grand sourire : "T'aurais du l'achever !"...  ... Il était "bien" mon père !  

C'est fou ce que la vue de quelques vieilles fiches de paie peut évoquer de souvenirs !

Allez, c'est tout ! J'arrête le Zola et je vais me bouffer le petit gâteau que je me suis payé ce matin ! 

Et, en passant, j'ai retrouvé dans le même carton 2 polaroids 600 qui me semblent en bon état, mais je n'ai plus de cassettes papier pour le tester ! Enfin, je dis ça et je ne dis rien ! Arf


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2021)

Enfin en vacances


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enfin en vacances
> 
> 
> Photo kipenche©​


Je sais que les terrasses sont rouvertes mais faudrait pas abuser de la picole. Non seulement ta photo penche mais en plus tu la postes en double


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je sais que les terrasses sont rouvertes mais faudrait pas abuser de la picole. Non seulement ta photo penche mais en plus tu la postes en double


Supprime la


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> ta photo penche


On appelle ça le _filtre atterrissage_ ou _filtre décollage_, selon que tu arrives ou rentres d'un séjour.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2021)

Test micro 1, 2… 1, 2…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2021)

22 mai 2001 ... 22 mai 2021 ... 20 années de forum aujourd'hui !  

Alors, je pense à vous Toutes et Tous ... aux bons moments que nous avons passés ensemble et à l'aide inestimable que vous m'avez apportée dans les moments les plus dramatiques ... Je ne l'oublierai jamais, soyez en certains ! Je vous reste redevable à vie (donc, j'espère encore longtemps ... ).

Je vous aime ! 

Lucky et Pistache : T'as oublié de dire "bande de nases" !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 22 mai 2001 ... 22 mai 2021 ... 20 années de forum aujourd'hui !
> 
> Alors, je pense à vous Toutes et Tous ... aux bons moments que nous avons passés ensemble et à l'aide inestimable que vous m'avez apportée dans les moments les plus dramatiques ... Je ne l'oublierai jamais, soyez en certains ! Je vous reste redevable à vie (donc, j'espère encore longtemps ... ).
> 
> ...




20 ans, c'est un anniversaire de jeune homme. 
Reste encore très longtemps ici, parce que c'est toi, le dernier vrai pilier du Bar. 


Happy Birthday The Big!!!... 

Tous les nases t'aiment aussi !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 22 mai 2001 ... 22 mai 2021 ... 20 années de forum aujourd'hui !
> 
> Alors, je pense à vous Toutes et Tous ... aux bons moments que nous avons passés ensemble et à l'aide inestimable que vous m'avez apportée dans les moments les plus dramatiques ... Je ne l'oublierai jamais, soyez en certains ! Je vous reste redevable à vie (donc, j'espère encore longtemps ... ).
> 
> ...


Ah oui quand mème , 20 Ans !!





@thebiglebowsky.

Je vais pas te faire une déclaration d'amour , mais ...............
Bon , je t'aime 
Tu es surement la personne la plus sympathique du forum (c'est mème certain )
Tu bonne humeur  :  j'adore
Tu humour  :  j'adore
Tes coups de gueule : ils sont rares , j'adore

Tu es une personne entière dont beaucoup de forums aimeraient avoir comme membre

Alors ce soir mon ami , je te dis

"Chapeau l'artiste "​Et merci de nous faire bénéficier de ta joie de vivre 

Ah merde , j'ai failli oublié : Si tu passe dans le Jura , tu sais ou venir


----------



## patlek (23 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 22 mai 2001 ...



Le crétacé de l' informatique.

En ces temps là, l' informatique était dominée par les ordinosaures, qui étaient gros et lent..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> En ces temps là, l' informatique était dominée par les ordinosaures, qui étaient gros et lent..


Rien de changé pour moi ... Toujours gros et lent !!!!


----------



## boninmi (23 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rien de changé pour moi ... Toujours gros et lent !!!!


Go et lent ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Go et lent ?


Eh les mous ! Êtes-vous là ?


----------



## boninmi (24 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Eh les mous ! Êtes-vous là ?


Tous partis. Tous déconfinés. Je crois que tu peux fermer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2021)

Dans la série des rencontres surprenantes ...

Il y a environ deux ans, ma machine à laver est "décédée" de sa belle mort dans un fracas de tambour qui s'effondre - diagnostic : plus mort que ça, on ne fait pas ! Il me fallait donc envisager, avec regret, de remplacer cet engin qui m'a été fidèle durant plus de 15 ans ! 

Pour me dépanner momentanément, j'ai commencé à squatter le salon-lavoir près de chez moi, qui porte le nom prédestiné de "The Big Laundry" -  - (Et si vous doutez, il suffit de taper "Big Laundry" sur Google, et vous constaterez qu'il en existe des tas !).

Donc, depuis 2 ans, chaque mardi aux environs de midi (heures creuses !), je bourre ma machine préférée de mon petit linge (c'est d'ailleurs la seule chose que je parviens encore à bourrer !) et j'attends patiemment la fin du cycle !

Au fil du temps, j'ai constaté la présence d'un microcosme d'habitués bien plaisant à côtoyer ! ça va de la jeune fille au coyote emplaffé dans sa portière de bagnole, à la black qui lave le linge qu'elle porte et qui déambule pieds nus, en short et T-shirt, en passant par le couple d'arabes qui partage des gâteaux pour fêter la fin du ramadan ...etc... Bref, une ambiance sympa et particulière qui fait que j'ai renoncé à l'achat d'une nouvelle machine à laver et que j'attends chaque mardi à 12H avec une certaine impatience ! 

Au début, j'ai rencontré un gars de mon âge qui venait faire sa lessive accompagné d'un énorme berger allemand à la gueule difforme qui laissait ses dents visibles et qui, de ce fait, lui donnait un air réellement terrifiant ... 

A ma grande surprise, les habitués du lavoir le caressait et le choyait alors qu'il déambulait sans laisse ni muselière dans le lavoir avec, comme dirait Toumaï, la queue genre "glory" ! 

Le gars m'a alors raconté qu'il l'avait adopté, chiot, il y a 8 ans alors qu'il était condamné à l'euthanasie du fait qu'il aurait eu d'énormes difficultés à se nourrir normalement et, de fait, il a du se résoudre à ne lui donner que de la nourriture moulue avec la conséquence qu'il en fout partout lorsqu'il mange !

Et, ce clébard, tout "terrifiant" qu'il paraisse est véritablement une "crême" de chien, tellement attachant que chaque mardi, je passe au moins une demi-heure avec Blacky à moitié sur mes genoux au grand dam de mes poilus lorsque je rentre ! 

Mais p.... ! Qu'est ce qu'il bave !!!!! 

Tout ça pour dire que chaque rencontre, même impromptue, peut être magnifique et annonciatrice de bons moments partagés ... même dans un salon-lavoir ! Suffit de se laisser aller et de s'ouvrir aux autres !


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais p.... ! Qu'est ce qu'il bave !!!!!


:bave:


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2021)

@Zebig

Il y a une inspiration dans quelques-unes de tes appellations qui ne me laisse pas insensible, au contraire. « Salon-lavoir » par exemple, alors que dans mon coin le frontispice des vitrines embuées s'orne généralement d'un panneau « laverie ». Avec ta désignation, je tiens salon au chien et ses voisins face au hublot de ta lessive. Je vis la scène avec la fulgurance d'anecdotes de battées à l'eau glaciale de mes aïeules dans ce qu'elles appelaient alors le lavoir communal. De tes images, je me rabiboche avec ces pas-de-portes fort souvent fréquentés par le passé et dont il ne me reste que détestation. Enfin, me restait. Car la convivialité sous-jacente du terme « salon » accolé à « lavoir » estompe quelques tâches et accros de ma mémoire. 


…………


Sinon…

Puisque je suis dans les expressions extra-territoriales et le _lavomatic_, j'en ai croisé une bonne ce matin ! Médor et moi nous promenions le long des quais du fleuve. _Green washing_ oblige, la municipalité a transformé le dock à charbon du siècle passé en espace vert pour le nouveau millénaire. Par contre, elle a été chiche sur les boîtes à ordures. La faute à VigiPirate dirons les mauvaises langues. N'empêche, toujours flanquées par paire, ces bacs transparents incitent à trier les déchets. C'est beau l'incitation…

Mais vaut-elle acceptation ?

Bin… Alors que Médor et moi marchions en direction d'un pont, je vis un sac de fast-food abandonné sur le gazon. Un bel emballage en carton non-blanchi avec une inscription dont vous me donnerez des nouvelles ! Enfin j'espère… _Don't leave me alone !_

J'ai souris jaune… Et suis rentré en sifflotant un refrain des _Communards_ avec leur reprise de _Don't leave me this way !_


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Don't leave me this way !


Tu l'a ramassé au moins ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Il y a une inspiration dans quelques-unes de tes appellations qui ne me laisse pas insensible, au contraire. « Salon-lavoir » par exemple, alors que dans mon coin le frontispice des vitrines embuées s'orne généralement d'un panneau « laverie ». Avec ta désignation, je tiens salon au chien et ses voisins face au hublot de ta lessive.


J'avoue que j'aime assez l'expression "salon-lavoir" pour son côté surrané et la "poésie rétro" qui s'en dégage !  

Faut dire aussi que "mon" salon-lavoir est un exemple du genre : bâtiment neuf, machines pros, sièges confortables pour discuter à l'aise, machines pour distribution de boissons chaudes ou froides, toilettes, propreté au top (nettoyage et désinfection deux fois par jour) etc... ! Bref, on s'y sent bien ! 

Je constate une deuxième appellation qui tombe en désuétude ... "épicerie" ... Plus personne ne dit : "Je vais à l'épicerie du coin !" simplement ... parce qu'il n'y en a plus ! 

D'ailleurs, moi-même, je me sens tomber en désuétude ... Mais ça, c'est une autre histoire ! 

En attendant, je vais passer l'après-midi sur ma petite terrasse ensoleillée avec mes poilus ! 







Profitez bien du beau temps !!!! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Profitez bien du beau temps !!!!


Les poilus n'ont pas droit à la terrasse ?  On les voit pas...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les poilus n'ont pas droit à la terrasse ?  On les voit pas...


Sont en vadrouille avec Poilec !


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu l'a ramassé au moins ?


Je ne mets pas le doigt dans cet engrenage…


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne mets pas le doigt dans cet engrenage…


Par contre j'ai mis la main sur une recette de tiramisu à mille lieux de celle que je faisais habituellement. Je n'sais pas si j'approche de l'_official recipe_ mais avec cette variante les saveurs explosent davantage en bouche. Il me faudrait le livre de recettes d'un italien pour vérifier. Ça n'est d'ailleurs pas la première fois que j'interroge sur le déroulé d'une recette italienne. La sauce bolognaise par exemple, si elle a évolué comme le cassoulet s'est débarrassé des fèves pour les haricots. En va-t-il de même pour le haché de bœuf ? une réflexion intérieure dont vous n'avez que faire, si ce n'est constater qu'elle m'éloigne d'un dessert au combien délicieux.

Remplissant mon cabas des ingrédients pour la recette habituelle, ça n'est qu'au moment de passer à l'action que je me suis mis en tête de regarder sur l'internet et plus précisément sur le site culinaire enregistré dans mes signets. De celui-ci, la recette du chef m'envoya vers la source dont il s'était inspiré. Arrivé sur un blog en anglais, je déchiffrais que l'auteur s'était lui-même inspiré d'un pâtissier français… Une recherche plus tard, j'atterrissais enfin sur la recette de base. Sauf que le pâtissier ne donnait que la liste d'ingrédients… C'est donc sur le blog – automatiquement traduit par mon navigateur – que j'allais changer mes habitudes.

Alors déjà, les boudoirs Papy Brossard, on oublie ! À la place on se sort les doigts pour faire une génoise. Sauf que la dernière fois que j'ai testé la préparation d'une génoise pour un banal biscuit roulé, je me suis retrouvé avec une tuile. Vous savez, ce biscuit sec, dense et craquant à l'exacte opposée d'un biscuit mœlleux et aérien cuit sur plaque. Autant vous dire qu'il n'était pas question de le rouler… Bref, une appréhension certaine m'envahissait à l'idée de rater la base de mon gâteau. Mais bon, au pire, Papy Brossard volerait à mon secours…

Chose qu'il n'eut à faire puisque j'ai réussi mon appareil à génoise. Bon ça m'a coûté un plan de travail et un sweat saccagés ! Mais que voulez-vous, je ne suis pas homme à porter un tablier ou travailler proprement. Enfin… Ma pâte étalée sur la papier sulfurisé, j'enfournais la plaque de cuisson pour une dizaine de minutes, ou comment passer du temps, le flip au ventre et le nez devant la vitre du four. Mais pas contre, hein, le mien n'a pas les parois froides.

La génoise cuite et refroidie, je pouvais m'attaquer à la crème au mascarpone. Là où je repliais des blancs montés en neige dans un appareil de jaunes, sucre et mascarpone. Je devais maintenant monter des jaunes au sucre fondu, ajouter de la gélatine au mélange avant d'intégrer le fromage italien suivi d'une crème fouettée. Pas simple mais heureusement réussi, mon appareil partait au frais pour une demi-heure. Et plutôt que rester le nez contre la porte opaque du frigo, j'ai emmené Médor et sa truffe sur l'un de nos parcours à phéromones.

Revenu juste à temps pour préparer 60 ml d'expresso accompagné de 30 g de sucre et 4 cuillères à soupe d'amaretto, je pouvais passer à l'assemblage. Une couche de génoise imbidée, une couche de crème, une seconde couche de biscuit imbibé et le reste de crème plus tard, mon gâteau repartait au frais pour deux heures minimum ! Le saupoudrage du cacao maigre n'intervenant qu'au moment de servir, je pouvais passer à autre chose…


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> je pouvais passer à autre chose…


Le dressage du dîner !

Saumon écossais version _gravlax_, haricots verts marocains et poivrons espagnols grillés.






Un régal !

:miam:
:bave:


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Un régal !


Et quel voyage ^^


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Saumon écossais version _gravlax_, haricots verts marocains et poivrons espagnols grillés


+ un dessert italien. Bonjour le bilan carbone !


----------



## Sly54 (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors déjà, les boudoirs Papy Brossard, on oublie !


Quelle horreur !
Si tu n'as pas trop de temps devant toi, prends des biscuit cuiller, de qualité. Ca sera déjà un bon début


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sont en vadrouille avec Poilec !


Ils sont pas sous la tondeuse ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quelle horreur !


C'était plus une image renvoyant au vermisseau du chef des poilus qu'autre chose.


Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas trop de temps devant toi, prends des biscuit cuiller, de qualité.


Là encore, si j'ai théoriquement plus de temps devant moi que l'olibrius ci-dessus évoqué, j'en ai beaucoup plus derrière !


Sly54 a dit:


> Ca sera déjà un bon début


Dont on ne souhaite goûter la fin…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> C'était plus une image renvoyant au vermisseau du chef des poilus qu'autre chose.


Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, mon vermisseau ???  ...


----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2021)

Moi, j' ai plus simple;

Recette,

Prendre une carte bancaire.

Aller a la superette du coin.

Faire chauffer la carte bancaire.

Rentrer.

Deguster.


----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2021)

A noter;

J' ai pleins de recettes comme çà; Couscous, raviolis, yaourth aux fraises, pizzas...


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' ai plus simple;
> 
> Recette,
> 
> ...


Tu sais… Ou plutôt tu ne sais pas mais c'était mon intention première ! Choisir des pâtisseries chez mon artisan boulanger préféré. Sauf que la pandémie du moment s'est abattue dans l'entourage des employés avec pour résultat, un cas contact dans la boutique. Une fermeture administrative de dix jours s'est donc abattue sur ce commerce. Adieu pains, viennoiseries et pâtisseries… Si bien que sans lui pour remplir mes assiettes à dessert, deux choix s'offraient à moi. Tester le tour de main d'une autre échoppe et risquer l'écœurement, ou comme je viens de le raconter, choper le tour de main et m'assurer d'un gâteau réussi… Parce que ta simplicité a tout du bon sauf le goût !


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, mon vermisseau ???  ...


Non ?!
Mais je suis tout ouïe !?


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Le dressage du dîner !
> 
> Saumon écossais version _gravlax_, haricots verts marocains et poivrons espagnols grillés.
> 
> ...


C'est quoi cette horreur ? 

Un conseil : Recette de maquereaux et rhubarbe au four 

Les produits n'ont pas bouffé de kérosène ni beaucoup de fuel pour arriver dans mon assiette


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les produits n'ont pas bouffé de kérosène ni beaucoup de fuel


Les miens non plus… Je suis allé les chercher à pieds !


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un conseil


Justement !

J'ai oublié de vous causer du conseil du caviste.

Souhaitant réaliser au mieux cette spécialité transalpine, il me fallait l'alcool prévu pour et pas le substitut pour fauché, radin et sagouin habituellement arrangé par mes soins et délayé dans le café, du rhum aromatisé à l'essence d'amande amère. Sauf que j'ai accosté ce vendeur avec une approximation dont il doit encore bien rigoler :

_— Bonjour Monsieur, où rangez-vous la liqueur de café pour le tiramisu ?
— Ah non Monsieur ! Ce n'est pas de la liqueur de café qu'il vous faut !
— Ah bon ?
— Non, vous devez prendre de l'amaretto !
— Ah d'accord…
— Il est rangé avec le grand marnier, là bas au fond. Et ça tombe bien, j'en ai un très bon !
— Merci de votre conseil…_

Arrivé devant les flacons, deux marques trônaient en rayon. Un rapide calcul devant les étiquettes, basé sur ma consommation du grand marnier voisin, m'a convaincu de suivre à la lettre le conseil du caviste. Et comme si une bourde n'arrive jamais seule, encore un truc qui marche par paire, au minimum… J'ai oublié la bouteille de blanc pour accompagner le saumon…




Sinon, je l'aime pas Mariotte ! Ses recettes sont un prétexte pour faire le mariole devant la caméra et nous faire miroiter des milles et des cents. Tiens d'ailleurs ! Maintenant que j'y repense ! Ton Lolo est juste bon à ranger dans la même case que le clébard de Zebig, celle des baveurs !

(et pan !)


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Justement !
> 
> J'ai oublié de vous causer du conseil du caviste.
> 
> ...


C'est une nouvelle espèce, le "saumon transalpin" ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En attendant, je vais passer l'après-midi sur ma petite terrasse ensoleillée avec mes poilus !


Au milieu de la vigne vierge et les hydrangeas, sympa ! 


Romuald a dit:


> + un dessert italien. Bonjour le bilan carbone !


Au risque de me répéter, hé hé, je suis allé les chercher à pieds !

Green washing, salon-lavoir, commerce de proximité et billevesées font, quoi qu'on en dise, bon ménage ! Je pourrai même ajouter, bouffe industrielle, pollutions de l'air, la mer et terre ont, quoi qu'il en coûte, de beaux jours devant eux. Que ça ne changerait pas d'un iota mon bilan carbone !

(et na !)


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est une nouvelle espèce, le "saumon transalpin" ?


Toutafé ! :style:


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Toutafé ! :style:


_(je rentre dans son jeu, mais ne vous y trompez pas ! J'ai bien vu qu'il essaie de m'embrouiller l'esprit en shuntant mon menu à sa sauce machiavélique. Mais je fais mine. J'encaisse les coups. J'ai bon dos ! Ris de moi chère Capsule tant que tu peux. C'est ma tournée !)_


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2021)

Kessejéfédusmiaillelaidlaule ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Au milieu de la vigne vierge et les hydrangeas, sympa !


Connaisseur !!!!  

C'est vrai que j'ai des hydrangeas de compète sur ma terrasse ... C'est agréable !!!!


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Connaisseur !!!!


Je peux compléter d'un _macrophylla_ pour la fleur.
Après… je sèche pour la couleur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2021)

Youpi ! C'était mardi !!!!!  ... 
Dans la série "les petites joies du quotidien" ... Pfffff ... deviens vieux ! 
ps : le petit seau à gauche de la porte, c'est pour vomir à force de regarder tourner ta lessive ! 

​


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu sais… Ou plutôt tu ne sais pas mais c'était mon intention première ! Choisir des pâtisseries chez mon artisan boulanger préféré. Sauf que la pandémie du moment s'est abattue dans l'entourage des employés avec pour résultat, un cas contact dans la boutique. Une fermeture administrative de dix jours s'est donc abattue sur ce commerce. Adieu pains, viennoiseries et pâtisseries… Si bien que sans lui pour remplir mes assiettes à dessert, deux choix s'offraient à moi. Tester le tour de main d'une autre échoppe et risquer l'écœurement, ou comme je viens de le raconter, choper le tour de main et m'assurer d'un gâteau réussi… Parce que ta simplicité a tout du bon sauf le goût !











						Pâtisserie, boulangerie : comment savoir si tout est réellement "fait maison" ?
					

Partout dans les boulangeries de France, l’inscription "fait maison" accompagne les pâtisseries en tout genre. Pourtant, il arrive souvent que cela soit des produits industriels et non réalisés par le pâtissier lui-même.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juin 2021)

> Pâtisserie, boulangerie : comment savoir si tout est réellement "fait maison" ?


Tu vas chez le pâtissier et tu demandes à sa femme qui fait les gâteaux chez eux...


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2021)

> Pâtisserie, boulangerie : comment savoir si tout est réellement "fait maison" ?



Je sais où je mets les pieds, Monsieur ! 

Pas besoin d'aller sur franceinfotv pour savoir si ma boulangerie pâtisserie est artisanale ou bancale.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2021)

Je vous raconte pas les prises de becs de mon boulanger* avec ses concurrents voisins lorsqu'il a décidé de baisser le prix de vente de sa baguette de tradition française, un pain salué d'une médaille par ses pairs. Alors… À moins qu'il participe au complot du lobby de la farine surgelée, je peux acheter chez lui les yeux fermés ! ^^


*
_— Où t'as vu qu'on baissait le prix de la tradi ?
— Bah chez moi !
— Ouais bah tu vas me faire le plaisir de revenir au prix normal et plus vite que ça !
— Bah quoi ?! Il est normal mon prix ! J'ai recompté deux fois et à chaque fois je retombe sur mon prix !
— Non ! Le prix du pain ne peut pas baisser ! Il ne peut qu'augmenter !
— La preuve que non !
— Non !
— …_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2021)

Dans l'attente d'un colis ... ...​
Moi : Bonjour Monsieur le livreur DHL, que puis-je pour vous ?
Le livreur : Bonjour Monsieur, pourriez vous, svp, me donner l'heure ?
Moi : Bien sûr ! Il est entre 8 H et 12 H !  
Le livreur : Merci beaucoup Monsieur !
Moi : Je vous en prie !

​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)

Dans le Jura , c'est régime 
Pas trop de viande , et de simples champignons


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vous raconte pas les prises de becs de mon boulanger* avec ses concurrents voisins lorsqu'il a décidé de baisser le prix de vente de sa baguette de tradition française, un pain salué d'une médaille par ses pairs. Alors… À moins qu'il participe au complot du lobby de la farine surgelée, je peux acheter chez lui les yeux fermés ! ^^
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Chanceux. Par chez moi ça part à vau-l'eau malheureusement...


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Chanceux.


Je me dis ça tous les jours ! <3


----------



## patlek (2 Juin 2021)

Question pain, j' ai une superette pas la plus proche de chez moi, ou je peux trouver un excellent pain à l'épeautre.









						Pain d'épeautre — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2021)

Le petit ou le grand ?


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2021)

C' est pas marqué. Et ciomme c' est pas marqué, selon la page Wiki, ce serait du grand épeautre (Donc plus chargé en gluten, mais, a priori, je ne suis pas allergique au gluten, d' ailleurs a'me souviens, quand j' étais jeune, personne ne causait gluten, et c' est y a quelques années, on a commencé a causer gluten, que le gluten ce serait mauvais et que y aurait des régimes sans gluten, et que du coup, on ne sait plus quoi penser, que y faudrait plus manger.. Mais bon quand j' étais jeune, yavait pas tout çà, on mangeait du pain tout blanc, en buvant du psssccchhhiiiittttttt!... du ppssccchiiiiittttttt citron ..Ha... c' était le bon temps!


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> ppssccchiiiiittttttt citron


Pour toi mon ange, pschitt orange,
Pour toi garçon, pschitt citron

(et pour tout le mode du synthétique !)


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C' est pas marqué


Pas grave… La taux de gluten d'une farine influe sur la pétrissage et la pousse du pâton. De toute façon les goûts, les couleurs et parfums varient tellement d'un individu à l'autre – sans parler du métabolisme de chacun sinon on est pas rendu –  que la seule chose importante consiste à se faire plaisir et satisfaire ses papilles du pain, de sa mie ou sa croûte. Et comme tu le susurres, retrouver les goûts de son enfance. Faire comme je l'ai entendu dans une émission culinaire, un voyage mémoriel. Si ton pain de grand épeautre ravive souvenir et plaisir gustatif, c'est bien là l'essentiel.

(je dis ça parce que j'assouvis ma faim de mies peu réjouissantes depuis une bonne semaine et qu'il me tarde de retrouver ma boulangerie)

…………


D'ailleurs, cette boulangerie est la seule à posséder un anneau pour accrocher Médor dans un rayon de… Je sais pas moi… Loin, très loin voire trop loin pour les sorties du quotidien. Si bien que cet accessoire tombait à pic ! C'est un système très astucieux en plus, un mousqueton soudé sur une plaque fixée contre le mur. On ne peut pas faire plus simple ni plus pratique. Un malin passerait par là qu'il déposerait un brevet rapido ! Et comme le matos pour les professionnels coûte toujours plus cher, c'est un coup à devenir riche ! Je dis ça, je n'dis rien, c'est juste pour causer. Mais y'a des kouyenors qui n'demandent qu'à être cueillies, hi hi hi !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> cette boulangerie est la seule à posséder un anneau pour accrocher Médor dans un rayon de… Je sais pas moi… Loin, très loin voire trop loin pour les sorties du quotidien. Si bien que cet accessoire tombait à pic ! C'est un système très astucieux en plus, un mousqueton soudé sur une plaque fixée contre le mur. On ne peut pas faire plus simple ni plus pratique. Un malin passerait par là qu'il déposerait un brevet rapido ! Et comme le matos pour les professionnels coûte toujours plus cher, c'est un coup à devenir riche ! Je dis ça, je n'dis rien, c'est juste pour causer. Mais y'a des kouyenors qui n'demandent qu'à être cueillies, hi hi hi !


Le brevet est déjà déposé , il suffit de promener Medor le long des quais de seine


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> t comme tu le susurres, retrouver les goûts de son enfance.



Tu te trompes, le pain de mon enfance était pas terrible... des tranches de pain de deux livres... mie toute blanche, croute allure plastique. Le pain que je mange aijourd'hui est bien meilleur: Baguette tradition, pain aux céréales, pain complet (si bio), ....

Quand au gout du pschitt (citron), je ne vais pas le commenter.


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Tu te trompes


Et j'aime ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2021)

Non mais ! Quel culot !  

Hier, j'étais devant chez moi quand une voiture s'arrête ! Le conducteur en descend et me demande si je n'ai pas l'intention de vendre ma maison ! 

Je lui réponds que non et il insiste en me disant que son fils cherche une maison dans le quartier avec au minimum 3 chambres (en fait, j'en ai 4 + un dressing ! )

Et, là, après avoir posé encore quelques questions, il commence à se montrer désagréable en me disant que beaucoup de personnes retraitées continue à occuper leurs biens alors qu'ils sont surdimensionnés et qu'ils pourraient être plus utiles à des ménages avec enfants ! Il n'a pas parlé clairement d'égoïsme, mais c'était limite !

Je suis resté super calme en lui disant que ça fait 40 ans que j'habite dans cette maison, qu'on y a vécu à 5 personnes et que je n'ai pas l'intention de la vendre ! En plus, pour aller où ?

Il est donc remonté dans sa voiture en me laissant un sentiment de culpabilité dont je n'arrive pas encore à me défaire ce matin !


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> un sentiment de culpabilité


C'est là que tu aurais pu lui sortir un prix...
Mmmm, disons...
10 millions d'euros !


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2021)

Nous avons vécu 40 ans dans une maison où nous avons vécu à 6. Nous l'avons vendue pour une plus petite où nous sommes 2. Nous avons vendu à un jeune couple. Une petite fille vient de naître dans notre ancienne maison.

Je ne te dis pas de faire pareil. Et ce mec était un gros con. Un belge ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Et ce mec était un gros con. Un belge ?


Malheureusement oui !!!!!  

Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'on m'aborde sur ce genre de sujet ... Faut dire que j'habite dans un quartier prisé de par sa situation (calme, proche des écoles et près du centre !) et très "à la mode" pour les jeunes couples branchés !

Perso, je ne bougerai pas ! Pas envie d'aller m'enterrer dans un petit appartement alors qu'ici je suis comme un poisson dans l'eau, chez moi et entouré de tous mes souvenirs ... et avec la place pour caser mes poilus ! 

Je laisserai à mes enfants le soin de décider à ma place, le moment venu !  ... Le plus tard possible !


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Faut dire que j'habite dans un quartier prisé de par sa situation (calme, proche des écoles et près du centre !) et très "à la mode" pour les jeunes couples branchés !


Mouscron ?


----------



## ScapO (6 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso, je ne bougerai pas ! Pas envie d'aller m'enterrer dans un petit appartement alors qu'ici je suis comme un poisson dans l'eau, chez moi...


Ben voilà tu as tout dit...Le reste est déjà superflu.
En te souhaitant d'en profiter aussi longtemps qu'il se puisse faire.


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2021)

Un bleu voudrait embêter son modérateur préféré qu'il ne s'y prendrait pas autrement !?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)

Bon , 

Pour la première fois de ma vie , j'ai mis les pieds dans un Casino ( pas le supermarché ) 
J'ai rien gagné en jouant en plus ils m'ont refourgué une carte de membre


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon ,
> 
> Pour la première fois de ma vie , j'ai mis les pieds dans un Casino ( pas le supermarché )
> J'ai rien gagné en jouant en plus ils m'ont refourgué une carte de membre


De membre viril, j'espère.


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Question pain


Figurez-vous qu'en traversant la maison, mon oreille fut happée par la voix du journaliste local lorsqu'il prononça _« boulangerie à Fresquiennes_ »… Vu la vitesse où je traversais, le bout de phrase _«…boulangerie à Fresquiennes…»_ est arrivé à la hauteur de mes esgourdes sous la forme _«…boulangerie africaine…»_ Intrigué par l'intitulé, je stoppais net ma course pour approcher mes mirettes de l'écran et constater mon erreur.

Point de boulangerie africaine, hé hé ! Mais à la place une info, ho ho ! La mairie de Fresquiennes, charmante bourgade d'un millier d'âmes, a d'abord racheté l'ancienne boulangerie. Elle a ensuite rénové les lieux composés d'un commerce, un labo et un logement. Puis elle a mis l'ensemble en location. Un couple d'artisans s'est installé. Pour les administrés, fini la corvée du ravitaillement en automobile dans la commune voisine. Bonjour le pain frais acheté de bon matin !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon ,
> 
> Pour la première fois de ma vie , j'ai mis les pieds dans un Casino ( pas le supermarché )
> J'ai rien gagné en jouant en plus ils m'ont refourgué une carte de membre


Je vais me consoler , C'est bien la Suisse


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juin 2021)

Alors que le confinement prend fin, je nettoye tous les comptes Internet que je n'utilise plus. J'avais encore un compte AIM que je n'utilisais que pour... (j'ai même oublié le nom de l'app OSX) où certains d'entre nous croupissions des soirées entières, souvent ivres, dans des salles de conversation dont le célèbre Toubarvert. Pourquoi ce truc est-il mort ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2021)

Lio70 a dit:


> Alors que le confinement prend fin, je nettoye tous les comptes Internet que je n'utilise plus. J'avais encore un compte AIM que je n'utilisais que pour... (j'ai même oublié le nom de l'app OSX) où certains d'entre nous croupissions des soirées entières, souvent ivres, dans des salles de conversation dont le célèbre Toubarvert. Pourquoi ce truc est-il mort ?



iChat, voulais-tu dire, peut-être ?...


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et, là, après avoir posé encore quelques questions, il commence à se montrer désagréable en me disant que beaucoup de personnes retraitées continue à occuper leurs biens alors qu'ils sont surdimensionnés et qu'ils pourraient être plus utiles à des ménages avec enfants ! Il n'a pas parlé clairement d'égoïsme, mais c'était limite !
> Je suis resté super calme en lui disant que ça fait 40 ans que j'habite dans cette maison, qu'on y a vécu à 5 personnes et que je n'ai pas l'intention de la vendre ! En plus, pour aller où ?


Tu aurais dû lui répondre que beaucoup de jeunes couples éduquent leurs enfants tellement mal qu'une cave suffit.

Faire attention avec ce genre d 'inquisition, car il existe un projet en Wallonie, défendu par une certaine gauche extrême, qui voudrait obliger les propriétaires de logements inoccupés à accepter des locataires. Vu que les gens à problème ont déjà tous les droits, on a envie de rester maître de ses murs et ne pas accepter n'importe qui chez soi. Il faut faire semblant que tout est occupé d'une manière ou d'une autre.

Tu devrais mettre une étiquette supplémentaire sur la boîte à lettres: "Comte Lucky de Lebowsky".


----------



## boninmi (8 Juin 2021)

Lio70 a dit:


> Tu aurais dû lui répondre que beaucoup de jeunes couples éduquent leurs enfants tellement mal qu'une cave suffit.
> 
> Faire attention avec ce genre d 'inquisition, car il existe un projet en Wallonie, défendu par une certaine gauche extrême, qui voudrait obliger les propriétaires de logements inoccupés à accepter des locataires. Vu que les gens à problème ont déjà tous les droits, on a envie de rester maître de ses murs et ne pas accepter n'importe qui chez soi. Il faut faire semblant que tout est occupé d'une manière ou d'une autre.
> 
> Tu devrais mettre une étiquette supplémentaire sur la boîte à lettres: "Comte Lucky de Lebowsky".


Il a plein d'occupants poilus. Tout est occupé au maximum.


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Il a plein d'occupants poilus


C'est surtout que ses poilus n'habitent pas chez lui. C'est lui qui habite chez eux, tout propiétaire de chat sait ça


----------



## boninmi (8 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est surtout que ses poilus n'habitent pas chez lui. C'est lui qui habite chez eux, tout propiétaire de chat sait ça


Nous avons habité chez nos chats pendant 50 ans. La dernière des chattes qui a été notre propriétaire est partie de son lieu de naissance à 100 m de chez nous, a suivi mon épouse, et n'est jamais revenue à son premier habitat.
Nos voisins en ont, ils trafiquent sans arrêt chez nous, mais refusent obstinément de nous adopter.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Il a plein d'occupants poilus. Tout est occupé au maximum.


Des squatteurs


----------



## boninmi (9 Juin 2021)

Si, pendant votre confinement assoupli ou pas, votre chasse d'eau met des plombes à se remplir, ne vous énervez pas comme moi, la solution est peut-être ici (moins de 6 € sur AZ, ça a marché pour moi):


----------



## boninmi (11 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Si, pendant votre confinement assoupli ou pas, votre chasse d'eau met des plombes à se remplir, ne vous énervez pas comme moi, la solution est peut-être ici (moins de 6 € sur AZ, ça a marché pour moi):


Fausse joie. Au bout de quelques coups de fonctionnement correct, la chasse se remplissait bien, mais ne voulait plus s'arrêter de remplir.
Il a fallu changer tout le flotteur. Chez Guiraud, moins cher que chez AZ. 
Jusqu'ici tout va bien, jusqu'ici tout va bien, jusqu'ici tout va bien, ...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2021)

C'est le calcaire qui bouffe la membrane, chez moi je change tout tous les 5 ans, ça vaut 20 roros...


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> chez moi je change tout tous les 5 ans,


Et pour t'en souvenir, tu changes ta chasse d'eau entre les deux tours des présidentielles ou tu t'es programmé une alerte icalendar ou alors tu attends que ça chante dans le réservoir ?! (c'est pour ma culture personnelle, je n'ai jamais rencontré ce souci avec ma chasse d'eau, hé hé)


……………


Sinon les garçons… Mon poissonnier m'a fait découvrir un poisson, le sériole.
Eh bah les gars, je vous dis pas le goût que ça a ce truc là. Enfin si, j'vous dis.
Sa chair est fine, fondante, goûtue et se déguste aussi bien crue, pochée, grillée, fumée que marinée.


Du BBQ pour un filet et à la préparation du gravlax pour l'autre à l'arête pochée pour les fauves, ce poisson a régalé son monde, enfin le mien hé hé.


Y s'passe vraiment bien ce confinement assoupli sans problème de water !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2021)

De retour au Louvre


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pour t'en souvenir, tu changes ta chasse d'eau entre les deux tours des présidentielles ou tu t'es programmé une alerte icalendar ou alors tu attends que ça chante dans le réservoir ?! (c'est pour ma culture personnelle, je n'ai jamais rencontré ce souci avec ma chasse d'eau, hé hé)


J'aurais dû écrire, chez moi la membrane pète tous les 5 ans, durée de vie dans une eau assez calcaire.


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'aurais dû écrire, chez moi la membrane pète tous les 5 ans, durée de vie dans une eau assez calcaire.


Saleté d'obsolescence !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2021)

Allez ! Pour la petite histoire !

Il était une fois, dans mon supermarché de prédilection, une caissière que je connais depuis 30 ans et qui prend sa retraite à la fin du mois !

Elle a toujours été antipathique, acariâtre, frustrée, malpolie et en plus, elle déteste la plaisanterie ... c'est d'ailleurs la seule syndiquée parmi le personnel du magasin !

Bien entendu, vous pensez que tous les clients l'évitent comme la peste ... Et bien non ! Même s'il y a 3 caisses ouvertes, on se précipite chez elle pour déguster ses remarques acerbes tout en se marrant avec les autres caissières et clients !

Aujourd'hui, c'était mon tour ! 

J'avais acheté un paquet de sucre brun sur lequel figurait en grand et en gras la mention : "Depuis 1910" ... Je lui tends le paquet en lui disant que la date de péremption est dépassée depuis longtemps tout en montrant le 1910 du bout du doigt !

Et bien, ça n'a pas raté ... Elle m'a pratiquement engueulé en meuglant que ce n'était pas la date de péremption, mais la date de création de la société qui fabriquait le produit et tout ça, pour le plus grand plaisir des clients qui me suivaient !

Et pourtant, ça fait plusieurs fois que je lui fais le coup !!!   

Je me suis excusé et j'ai eu droit à un "pffffff" de dégoût en plus des "yeux au ciel" ... Elle nous manquera à tous !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2021)

Zebig, tu as réussi à me faire pleurer...  




De rire


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Monsieur Zebig, quand tu dragues toi, tu n'y vas pas de main morte !!!


Il met en pratique l'adage des vieux pots (1910) source de bonnes confitures !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Monsieur Zebig, quand tu dragues toi, tu n'y vas pas de main morte !!!


J'en connais qui ont d'autres méthodes avec les caissières de supermarché...


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2021)

Bon… Puisque le lundi on se rue chez Aldi pour remplir son frigidaire et sourire des remarques de la caissière, vous ne vous étonnerez pas que je sois de la partie, hi hi !

Lundi en vingt-deux, l'hôtesse de caisse passait mécaniquement mes articles devant le lecteur quand un produit l'interpella. Elle me le tendit en m'interrogeant sur le produit : _qu'est-ce donc que ceci ?_ Et plutôt que la renvoyer à sa tâche d'un _c'est écrit dessus comme le port-salut_, au motif d'avoir autre chose à foutre que l'éducation culinaire des employés du supermarché, je profitais de l'instant pour lui faire l'harangue de l'article.

Après avoir brodé autour des conseils d'utilisation inscrits sur l'emballage de ces gousses d'ail noir, l'hôtesse m'avoua son intolérance gastrique à l'ail frais. Si bien qu'elle se faisait une montagne de la version noire de ces têtes d'ail et cependant déclara qu'elle essaierait à l'occasion.

Lundi en quinze, qui vis-je à l'autre extrémité du tapis roulant, ma caissière intolérante à l'ail blanc. Alors que nous échangions au sujet de la vaccination, voilà qu'elle m'annonça n'avoir pas trouvé ou pensé à acheter l'une de ces fameuses têtes d'ail noir.

Lundi en huit, ayant refait le plein d'ail noir et arrivé en caisse, je scrutais la lignée d'hôtesses à la recherche de son chignon. Pas de bol, elle encaissait les clients prioritaires. Ni enceint, ni handicapé, je passais donc avec une autre tout en écartant une tête de mes cabas afin de lui donner en sortant. Elle était ravie.

Son verdict m'attend ce lundi, hi hi. Ça ne changera pas mon opinion sur le produit.
C'est tout bonnement excellent. La saveur est incroyable et son utilisation variée.
Si vous ne connaissez pas les amis, goûtez ! Y parait même que c'est bon pour la santé !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> réfecture de Bobigny


Dit Siri
Rappel moi de téléphoner demain a la préfecture de Bobigny


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2021)

L'ail noir, ce produit super luxe hors de mon budget, se trouve chez Aldi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> ce produit super luxe hors de mon budget


Il parait qu'on peut le faire soi-même !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> L'ail noir, ce produit super luxe hors de mon budget, se trouve chez Aldi ?


J'ai dit aldi comme j'aurais pu dire franprix, monoprix et tuti quanti. Me fallait juste un truc qui rime avec lundi. Dans mon super-où-la-vie-est-moins-chère, l'ail noir s'achète à 2,50 euros la tête depuis au moins trois ans. Quad j'ai fait une recherche sur wiki, il annonçait le double voire le quadruple de ce que je paye… Mais je sais comment le faire… Quatre à six semaines dans une étuve, 60 °C et 80 % d'humidité. Là pour le coup, c'est du luxe de monopoliser le four aussi longtemps !


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2021)

Si je savais quoi me faire à bouffer ce soir ça se passerait mieux.
Sinon ça va.


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2021)

/me fait une salade piémontaise pour accompagner le BBQ

(si ça peut aider)


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2021)

(mais sinon)

Tape la liste des ingrédients de ton frigo dans un moteur de recherche et tu verras bien ce qu'il te propose en retour !


----------



## peyret (15 Juin 2021)

..ou plus simple --> http://www.recettes-online.fr/4-frigo.html


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> le BBQ


— Chéri ?!
— Oui mon Amour !?
— Pense au charbon de bois !
— Ouiiiiiii…

(trois heures plus tard)

— Chéri ?!
— Oui mon Amour !?
— C'est pas du charbon !
— Ah bon ?
— Non, c'est des ceps de vigne !
— Non ?!
— Si !?
— Les cons !
— LE con !
— …


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> la liste des ingrédients de ton frigo dans un moteur de recherche


Pas besoin d'ordi !
Salade tomate-courgettes-concombre-maïs-olives-feta, deux tranches de roti froid CBT, camembert au lait cru


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> olives-feta


Ce duo là te pepse bien des salades d'été !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> courgettes


Ça change la courgette crue


Romuald a dit:


> CBT


Je ne jure plus que par ça ! 


louiscypher a dit:


> et le poivron cru ou grillé... faut pas l'oublier çui-là !


Oui bien sûr. Mais pas aussi délicieusement saumuré que le duo cité.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Et un seau pour le rendu !!!


@ louiscypher
Ouaaah, Titeuf zombie pirate comme avatar !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2021)

Petit instant bien sympa hier soir !  

Tout occupé à caresser Gaby (ex-Doudou ! ) au bord du trottoir, je vois arriver la jeune chinoise qui travaille à la boulangerie près de chez moi !

Ultra-sympa, mais difficile à comprendre quand elle sort de son environnement habituel du style ... un petit pain complet, un croissant ou autres viennoiseries ! De vous à moi, je serais bien heureux de parler le mandarin comme elle parle le français ! Chapeau ! 

Elle s'arrête et me dit : "Moi aussi zé une satonne !" ... Grâce à Gaby, j'ai compris qu'elle voulait dire : "chatonne" ... et de me montrer une trentaine de photos de sa "satonne" dans toutes les positions possibles et imaginables !

Après une bonne dizaine de minutes à visionner ses photos, j'ai eu envie de lui dire qu'on ne disait pas "satonne", mais chaton femelle ... Mais devant son regard fier et ravi, j'ai manqué de courage et j'ai simplement ajouté : "Votre satonne est magnifique !!!!"


----------



## boninmi (16 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Petit instant bien sympa hier soir !
> 
> Tout occupé à caresser Gaby (ex-Doudou ! ) au bord du trottoir, je vois arriver la jeune chinoise qui travaille à la boulangerie près de chez moi !
> 
> ...


Avoue que tu craquais plus pour la propriétaire que pour la chatonne


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2021)

_Xie xie_ pour cet instant !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2021)

Moi je dis chatonne !


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2021)

Baaaahh...

Tant vque tu te lances pas dans un truc 

"Vous avez une belle chatte"

Qui pourrait malencontreusement te mener devant un tribunal, et te griller définitivement dans ton quartier. (Ce serait alors le moment de contacter l' acheteur de maison)


----------



## boninmi (16 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Baaaahh...
> 
> Tant vque tu te lances pas dans un truc
> 
> ...


Menfin.
C'était la réponse à ce post à éviter.


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2021)

Oui, mais çà me faisait penser a une BD de mo dans fluide glacial, ou c'est l' élément de la chute.


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Menfin.
> C'était la réponse à ce post à éviter.


Un an de confinement et privation en tout genre ont réveillé la _bête_ de certains comme rarement auparavant…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2021)

@patlek et @boninmi

Bande de petits salopiots !!!!  ... 

Perso ma "bête" comme dirait aCLR est bien endormie sur ses deux petits coussins et malheureusement elle n'est pas prête de se réveiller ! 

D'ailleurs, son dernier sursaut a eu lieu il y a bien longtemps ! re- ... Et comme dirait @Toum'aï "le genre glory" je ne connais plus !

Mais bon ! Tant qu'on a la santé pour le reste et qu'on peut rigoler de tout (sauf des poilus) !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et comme dirait @Toum'aï "le genre glory" je ne connais plus !


Ah mais si la nuit quand tu dors...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2021)

Bon allez ! Je vais être honnête ! J'avoue avoir eu une "mauvaise pensée" fugace (très fugace) en parlant de chatonne, mais, malheureusement cette pensée n'a eu aucune conséquence palpable sur mon anatomie, ni sur rien, d'ailleurs ! ...  

C'est en rentrant chez moi que Dieu m'est apparu dans un halo de lumière en me demandant de réciter 3 "Notre-Père" au titre de pénitence !  (réminiscence des Jésuites, probablement)

Je lui ai répondu que penser voler un gâteau n'était pas un "péché" ... Mais que se jeter dessus et le bouffer en bavant et en éructant ... si ! 

Il n'a rien répondu et s'est évaporé alors que je me rendais compte que le halo de lumière était dû à mon lampadaire led mal orienté et à l'herbe à chats que j'avais piqué à Pistache 2 H avant ! 

Je vous le redis, bande de nases : "Vieillir est un sacré naufrage !" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2021)

Lucky : Comment elle s'appelle la "satonne" chinoise ?  
Moi : Kiwi ! Euh ! Pourquoi ? 
Lucky : Comme ça on pourra dire à son humaine : "Montre nous ton Kiwi !" mpffffffff ! 
Pistache : Et surtout n'oublions pas : "Kiwi le soir, pleurera le lendemain !" re-mpfffffffff 
Moi : Vous êtes vraiment cons et sans humour, les poilus !


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2021)

Zebig, je vais te mettre dans mes ignorés, j'en ai assez de pleurer 


de rire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi : Vous êtes vraiment cons et sans humour, les poilus !


Moi : Je maintiens ce que j'ai dis ... Quand on veut faire de l'esprit, il faut d'abord en avoir !!!! 
Lucky et Pistache : Au moins, Kiwi elle en a ... du zespri !!!!! mpfffffffff ... 
Moi : Mon Dieu !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon allez ! Je vais être honnête ! J'avoue avoir eu une "mauvaise pensée" fugace (très fugace) en parlant de chatonne ...


Bon ! Allez ! Rien que pour vous faire plaisir !!!


----------



## patlek (17 Juin 2021)

Les poilus....


Tiens , je vais regardez si çà passe ici...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Les poilus....
> Tiens , je vais regardez si çà passe ici...


J'ai comme un gros doute !!!!!


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai comme un gros doute !!!!!


Sur les genoux ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2021)

Surprise ce matin en voulant poster dans le portfolio : _Ce message est en attente d'approbation d'un modérateur, et est invisible pour les visiteurs normaux._

 ... Bug ou nouvelle règle ??? ...


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Surprise ce matin en voulant poster dans le portfolio : _Ce message est en attente d'approbation d'un modérateur, et est invisible pour les visiteurs normaux._
> 
> ... Bug ou nouvelle règle ??? ...


Pas un bug, mais l'IA de Macgé a considéré qu'un bout de ton texte pouvait être du spam, sans doute tes hieroglyphes en mandarin, d'où la nécéssité d'une intervention humaine - les limites de l'IA*
J'ai validé 

*comme je le lisais ailleurs : ne pas oublier que l'IA, c'est am.z qui me recommande d'acheter un livre que j'ai déjà acheté, parce que je l'ai déjà acheté et donc ça pourrait me plaire de le lire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas un bug, mais l'IA de Macgé a considéré qu'un bout de ton texte pouvait être du spam, sans doute tes hieroglyphes en mandarin, d'où la nécéssité d'une intervention humaine - les limites de l'IA*
> J'ai validé
> 
> *comme je le lisais ailleurs : ne pas oublier que l'IA, c'est am.z qui me recommande d'acheter un livre que j'ai déjà acheté, parce que je l'ai déjà acheté et donc ça pourrait me plaire de le lire.


 ... Merci Romuald !!!! ...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Merci Romuald !!!! ...




Tout ça ma rappelle une petite conversation avec quelqu'un avec qui  j'avais parlé des limites d'une IA !... 

Ma préférence personnelle reste à l'intelligence humaine !...  


Rien à voir, mais aujourd'hui, j'ai eu ma deuxième dose de Moderna !!!... 
Certificat de vaccination papier + QR Code ! 


Encore deux semaines, et je pourrai faire le fou partout !!!... 


Non, je ne ferai pas n'importe quoi, mais l'éventail des possibilités va quand même s'élargir... 

Psychologiquement, je me sens très bien avec mon schéma vaccinal complet !!!... 
Je le conseille à tous ceux qui ne sont encore dans ce cas !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Certificat de vaccination papier + QR Code !
> 
> 
> Encore deux semaines, et je pourrai faire le fou partout !!!...
> ...


Tu peux m'expliquer ce que tu va élargir ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu peux m'expliquer ce que tu va élargir ?



Ben l'éventail de mes possibilités ! 



Bloc de spoiler



Mais quelle bande d'obsédés !!!...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des infos ?


Les chandelles® a rouvert il y a 2 semaines...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> beaufs à costard à deux balles !


Ha, chépas, moi j'étais tout nu...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Et ils t'ont laissé entré ? ^^
> 
> Le Château des Lys et le we club sont plus sympas et mieux fréquentés !


Monsieur a ses adresses


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2021)

Je préfère chez Dodo la saumure, c' est le top, du premier choix en costume (il y a DSK)


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je préfère chez Dodo la saumure


C'est le rendez-vous des gros bides... 
Tu sais, ceux qui ne se voient pas pisser !


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2021)

J' y vais pas pour eux.....


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> J' y vais pas pour eux.....


Mais pour toucher _l'agent du Fion Marquenterre Interlope_… 

Saleté de correcteur orthographique !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2021)

... Je suis littéralement sur le c... ! ... 

Hier, en furetant sur les forums techniques (ça m'arrive !) je suis tombé sur un fil intitulé "démarrage silencieux" qui traite de la suppression du fameux "boing" émis aux démarrages de nos macs !

Au premier abord, j'ai pensé à une blague ... Mais non, c'était du super-sérieux ! The problem of the décennie ! 

Personnellement, j'ai toujours trouvé ce petit "boing" bien sympathique et rassurant surtout que dans mon esprit, il suffisait de baisser le volume à l'extinction pour éviter le fracas intempestif au démarrage ! 

C'est quand j'ai vu débarquer macomaniac avec une gabegie hyper-technique de solutions toutes aussi compliquées les unes que les autres (passant bien entendu par le fameux terminal) que j'ai pris conscience de mon inculture en la matière et que j'ai versé une larme d'impuissance sur mon clavier ! 

J'imagine bien le nombre de macs qui seront transformés en "briques" en cas d'erreur de manip dans l'exécution de ces procédures ... et tout ça, à cause d'un petit "boing" bien innocent ! 

Mais enfin ! Chacun fait ce qu'il veut ! 

boing boing​


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2021)

Moi je l'aime ce boonnng !
Ça veut dire Carte mère en bonne santé...


----------



## patlek (26 Juin 2021)

Je te rassure... Macomaniac met la honte a tout le monde.



Il nous met minables!!!!!

(Je demande son bannissement pour abaisser le niveau du forum, ry que l'on se sente moins cruche)


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

@thebiglebowsky j'ai surtout lu une solution GUI plus simple que les CLI proposées


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky j'ai surtout lu une solution GUI plus simple que les CLI proposées


C'est ça ! Fiche toi bien de ma gueule !


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est ça ! Fiche toi bien de ma gueule !


Ah mais pas du tout Monsieur ! Je ne me fiche en rien de votre tronche, au contraire… Je vous fais remarquer comment d'une case à cocher, un nicomarcos envoie valdinguer les lignes savantes d'un maomaniac ! C'est tout.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je te rassure... Macomaniac met la honte a tout le monde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bof. La plupart du temps il complique la vie des gens plus qu’autre chose. Ça prend parfois dix pages de lignes de commandes pour arriver à la conclusion : disque mort ; disque plein ; reformater ; réinstallation ; etc. Beaucoup de ces choses se font à l’Utilitaire de disque mais personne ne prend le temps d’apprendre à s’en servir.

M’enfin, si ça l’amuse. Et puis lui au moins il explique ce que font ses commandes. Tant pis si les gens ne veulent pas lire.

C’est moins drôle sa manie de leur faire désactiver le S.I.P. pour un oui ou pour un non.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Juin 2021)

@ aCLR

Le cochage de case dans les Préférences Système > Son => n'est valide que dans Big Sur. L'interlocuteur The Jibest utilise El Capitan. Il est du style à rouler encore en Combi et transpose ce mode de vie à l'informatique (il utilise toujours alternativement Snow Léopard) : je n'ai pas à juger.

@ The Big

The Jibest a déterré un fil d'archive de 2017. J'y avais contribué dans une conversation avec un informaticien (ecatomb). D'où le caractère à la fois technique et elliptique des messages d'alors.

Il a existé de petites applications destinées à neutraliser le carillon de démarrage du Mac (qui a toujours dérangé certains utilisateurs). Mais ces applications ne proposent que des options binaires : couper / réactiver le carillon --> avec récupération dans la session de l'utilisateur du niveau de préférence sonore de la fin de session. Or the Jibest souhaite autre chose : il veut conserver le carillon de démarrage du Mac avec un niveau sonore très réduit (càd. se trouver averti de la validation du test de démarrage par l'EFI mais sans en prendre plein les oreilles) > mais il veut également ne pas récupérer en ouverture de session le niveau de son de la fin de sa session > mais un niveau de son moyen par défaut (je pense qu'il termine ses sessions avec le son à fond en écoutant de la musique).

Voilà les raisons (minuscules mais arrêtées) qui expliquent le petit travail de dentelle (de Bruges) via le terminal.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juin 2021)

Ça devient très technique, par ici... 

Je me demande si @macomaniac n'est pas très légèrement meilleur que @thebiglebowsky dans le domaine de l'informatique... 
Je me demande également si l'amateur de frites ne serait pas légèrement meilleur que l'amateur de champignons pour ce qui concerne l'humour...  


Enfin, tout ça, ça doit se jouer à pas grand-chose...


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> frittes


Ça devrait se jouer à un "t" près


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ça devrait se jouer à un "t" près



Mon délai d'édition n'était pas passé, merci ! 




Et si un gourmet passe par-là...
Les frites et les champignons, vous pensez que ça peut s'associer ?... 
Je ne vous parle pas de grande cuisine, hein, loin de là... 

Mais pense-vous que ça puisse éventuellement être comestible ?...


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mon délais


Tu cumules 
Ceci dit comestible c'est sûr si les champignons ne sont pas vénéneux ni hallucinogènes et que les frites soient cuisinées Belge !
PS : tu a encore le temps d'éditer "une fois"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais pense-vous que ça puisse éventuellement être comestible ?...


Steak aux champignons poëlés + frites trempées dans la sauce ! Un pur délice !!!!  
J'en bave !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tu cumules
> Ceci dit comestible c'est sûr si les champignons ne sont pas vénéneux ni hallucinogènes et que les frites soient cuisinées Belge !




Oui, je cumule pas mal, effectivement... 

Merci encore !  


Et pour ne point floudre... 


Je ne sais pas si ça intéressera quelqu'un, mais il y a peu, j'ai passé deux nuits consécutives dans mon salon en compagnie... D'une chauve-souris !... 
Et je précise qu'il ne s'agissait pas de @BucarestBoy... 

Non  non, une vraie chauve-souris qui volait à toute vitesse dans mon salon... 
Et qui paniquait tout particulièrement dès que je faisais le moindre mouvement... 
Jusqu'au moment où j'ai enfin réussi à l'aider à la faire partir (une fois le jour levé, curieusement... ) en lui ouvrant en grand une fenêtre... 

Première fois de ma vie que je voyais une chauve-souris en vrai !  
Animal vraiment particulier, et capable de voler vraiment très vite, donc... 


Donc, pour tenter de répondre à la question posée par l'intitulé de ce thread... 
Mon déconfinement se passe extrêmement bien... 
Et mes horaires sont donc à peine décalés... 

Au point que j'en arrive à croiser une chauve-souris chez moi et pratiquement à sympathiser avec elle !!!... 

Tout va très bien !...


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (une fois le jour levé, curieusement...


Mais ça sort que la nuit, non ?
Ça aime pas le jour.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais ça sort que la nuit, non ?
> Ça aime pas le jour.



C'était le matin... 
Le jour se levait... 

Elle a dû estimer qu'elle avait finalement passé assez de temps chez moi !... 
Et qu'il était grand temps pour elle de s'envoler vers je ne sais pas où avant l'augmentation de la luminosité... 

Ou alors ses propres horaires étaient aussi décalés que ceux de son hôte de deux nuits !... 
Pour les horaires, c'est peut-être même moi qui l'ai contaminée !!!...


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça intéressera quelqu'un


Je n'veux pas faire mon rabat-joie tout de suite…
Mais quand Zebig se lance dans le commentaire animalier, il met au moins une photo de la bestiole !   


Human-Fly a dit:


> Première fois de ma vie que je voyais une chauve-souris en vrai !


Il se peut que ce soit une pipistrelle, sympathique insectivore assez commun dans nos villes.

/image



/image 
/lien

Et à ce propos, il y a quelques temps un scientifique s'est mis en tête de découvrir comment les chauves-souris évaluaient les distances. Nous, espèce alpha du règne du vivant, avons l'unité de mesure du mètre. Mais la pipistrelle, comment fait-elle pour savoir quand _« tournez dans 50 mètres »_ ?

Eh bah ! Il en a fait des expériences sur ces pauvres bestioles pour résoudre son interrogation. Je passe sur les détails de laboratoire, j'ai oublié tant ça m'écœure, mais vous ne couperez pas à la conclusion, hé hé. La pipistrelle évalue les distances grâce à son unité de mesure du temps ! Le scientifique l'a retranscrit pour nous par la seconde. Mais si la bête n'utilise pas la même unité temporelle que nous, elle se représente les distances en temps… Dingue !



Human-Fly a dit:


> en lui ouvrant en grand une fenêtre...


C'était le meilleur moyen qu'elle aille se coucher !  

<3


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais ça sort que la nuit, non ?
> Ça aime pas le jour.


Il existe des espèces diurnes.

Edith : comme il existe bien des noctambules chez nous


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

@ macomaniac

gamin j'ai eu un Big Jim, ça compte ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Dingue


C’est qui ce scientifique ? Les chauves-souris se repèrent par écholocation donc évaluent la distance en temps, c’est normal. Pas besoin d’expérience.


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas besoin d’expérience.


Et pourtant…


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pourtant…


Je ne l'ai pas rêvé !


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas rêvé !


Mais oublié le nom du scientifique. Comme si je n'avais que ça à faire, retenir le nom d'un barjo qui place des familles de chauves souris dans une boîte et modifie la teneur de je-ne-sais-plus-quel-gaz contenu dans l'atmosphère pour confirmer scientifiquement ton histoire d'écholocation, non, tu m'excuseras mais j'ai oublié son nom !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ça devient très technique, par ici...
> Je me demande également si l'amateur de frites ne serait pas légèrement meilleur que l'amateur de champignons pour ce qui concerne l'humour...
> 
> 
> Enfin, tout ça, ça doit se jouer à pas grand-chose...


hate de voir demain les amateurs de frites à l'action 
J'me suis trompé de topic


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n'veux pas faire mon rabat-joie tout de suite…
> Mais quand Zebig se lance dans le commentaire animalier, il met au moins une photo de la bestiole !
> 
> Il se peut que ce soit une pipistrelle, sympathique insectivore assez commun dans nos villes.
> ...




Je suis allé voir la page en question sur Wikipedia. 
"La mienne", si j'ose dire, était clairement plus grande que celles représentées sur les différentes images de la page (peinture à l'huile et photos).

Ma chauve-souris n'était pas très grande, mais pas non plus le quart de l'un de mes doigts. 
Plutôt un de mes doigts au minimum, voire davantage (je l'ai vue de près).
Ce qui m'a étonné, dans son anatomie, c'est l'écart entre ce petit corps et l'envergure des ailes, très grandes en comparaison. 
Pour le corps, je dirais plus ou moins la taille d'une souris ou d'un mulot. 
Mais une fois les ailes déployées pendant le vol, au moins l'envergure d'un grand merle, minimum, voire davantage. 

On ne se rend pas trop compte de ça quand les ailes sont repliées. 
Et là, c'est la taille du corps qu'il faut regarder. Ainsi que l'étonnante forme des pattes et des griffes, avec ces ailes faites d'une simple membrane de peau...
Curieux animal... 

Une fois qu'elle vole et surtout si on se situe près d'elle et qu'elle panique, la forme n'est plus trop évidente à distinguer... 
On voit une forme noire dont on peut évaluer à la louche l'amplitude, mais les mouvement d'ailes sont si rapides qu'on ne voit pas trop de détails... 


PS: Sinon, pour l'absence de photos, c'est aussi un regret pour moi. 
Mais comme je n'ai pas d'ordinateur en ce moment, pas moyen de faire un vrai post-traitement, ni même de visualiser la photo sur grand écran pour vérifier le niveau de netteté.

Je ne dis pas que mes photos sont parfaites, mais j'évite quand même d'aller trop loin dans le n'importe quoi dans ce que je poste sur MacG. 
Même si ça avait été au Bar et non dans le forum Portfolio. 
Et là, sans ordinateur, je craignais de ne pas échapper au n'importe quoi...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas rêvé !











						Les chauves-souris ne mesurent pas les distances comme nous
					

Récemment, on a beaucoup parlé d’elles comme porteuses de coronavirus. Mais aujourd’hui, les chauves-souris font leur retour sur le devant de la scène pour une raison plus surprenante. Selon des...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais quand Zebig se lance dans le commentaire animalier, il met au moins une photo de la bestiole !


D'ailleurs, ma prochaine chronique animalière portera sur le tardigrade !  
Et pourquoi le tardigrade, me direz-vous ? Simplement parce que ce petit animal sympa et extrémophile me rappelle furieusement mon ancien prof d'histoire géo ! 


​


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et là, sans ordinateur, je craignais de ne pas échapper au n'importe quoi...


En tout cas, on sait à quoi tu as échappé :


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ma prochaine chronique animalière portera sur le tardigrade !


Et pourquoi pas les ewoks tant qu'tu y es !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

Hier soir, sur le pas de ma porte, juste avant le match, je discutais avec 2 policiers de la brigade canine accompagnés de leurs bergers malinois ... et immédiatement, j'ai pensé à mon frérot qui déteste tout ce qui porte un uniforme, chiens y compris !  

Un jour, alors qu'on se promenait, on tombe sur un policier qui entame une conversation sur les avantages des chiens policiers et c'est alors que j'entends mon frère grommeler derrière moi en disant distinctement : "C'est surtout qu'il y a plus dans deux têtes que dans une !!!" ... Arf ! le malaise !


----------



## patlek (28 Juin 2021)

Tu aurais pu corriger ton frère:

"Sauf s'il y en a une qui est vide"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2021)

Petite anecdote de ma vie quotidienne ... 

Hier, en fin d'après-midi, je distribuais quelques friandises à Gaby (ex-Doudou !   ) sur la rambarde en face de chez moi quand j'ai vu arriver mon médecin (médecin de famille depuis 40 ans) qui allait chez sa soeur, ma voisine directe !

Et voyant Gaby dans mes bras, il a commencé à me parler des chats sans oublier de s'enquérir de mon état de santé !

Il se demandait si je ne faisais pas une fixation sur les matous, argumentant que sa soeur m'entendait tous les jours parler à mes poilus sur la terrasse ... Ensuite, l'air un peu gêné, il m'a dit qu'il n'y avait qu'un pas entre une fixation innocente et une obsession ! ...  

Là dessus, je l'ai rassuré, en espérant que Gaby ne lui dise pas d'aller se faire foutre ...  ... En effet, le fait que mes poilus parlent ne regarde que moi ! ...  ...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2021)

Moi aussi je parle à mes chats, comment veux-tu leur donner des consignes ou communiquer !
À moi aussi ils répondent avec des miouuu, maou, mééouuu, mmrrrou, crou ? Ce dernier est nettement une question.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi aussi je parle à mes chats, comment veux-tu leur donner des consignes ou communiquer !
> À moi aussi ils répondent avec des miouuu, maou, mééouuu, mmrrrou, crou ? Ce dernier est nettement une question.


Comme toi ! Je comprends immédiatement ce qu'ils me demandent ... sortir, manger, boire, caresses, s'amuser etc... mais ce petit bruit bref "crou" comme un léger tremblement dans la gorge me laisse dubitatif ... Je continue de chercher en essayant de déterminer dans quel environnement il se produit ! Si je trouve, je te tiendrai au courant !
Ah ces poilus !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2021)

Crou est un point d'interrogation après un miou.
Le chat : miiaaouuu ! (j'ai faim !)
Moi : je vais te les donner tes croquettes, mais laisse-moi finir de faire pipi... (oui les chats ont tendance à te demander des choses au mauvais moment).
Le chat : crou (quand ?)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Crou est un point d'interrogation après un miou.
> Le chat : miiaaouuu ! (j'ai faim !)
> Moi : je vais te les donner tes croquettes, mais laisse-moi finir de faire pipi... (oui les chats ont tendance à te demander des choses au mauvais moment).
> Le chat : crou (quand ?)


... ça me semble logique !!!!   Vais examiner les conditions quand le "crou" se produit !
Par contre, ce qui me fait bien rigoler, c'est quand ils repèrent une proie potentielle ... le petit gargouillis accompagné d'une fixité du regard et d'un immobilisme parfait ! 
Sont top ces matous !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> le petit gargouillis accompagné d'une fixité du regard et d'un immobilisme parfait !


Oui, je connais. Pas facile à écrire avec les 26 lettres de l'alphabet.
c'est une sorte de gncrrff tout bas   genre attends, toi que je te choppe !


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Crou est un point d'interrogation après un miou.
> Le chat : miiaaouuu ! (j'ai faim !)
> Moi : je vais te les donner tes croquettes, mais laisse-moi finir de faire pipi... (oui les chats ont tendance à te demander des choses au mauvais moment).
> Le chat : crou (quand ?)


On voit que tu ne connais pas miss Radasse
Elle : maoo ?
Moi : oui, ça va viendre... (je suis en train de préparer mon petit déj')
Elle : Miaooooo
Moi : ...
Elle : MIAooooo !!
Moi : ...
Elle : MIIAAOOOOUUU !!!
Moi : Ta gueule !
Elle : fschhh

7 ans que ça dure.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Elle : fschhh


Un peu de respect tout de même la miss.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> T'inquiète zebig, c'est complètement normal... ça fait plus de trente ans que parler à des chattes est une pure obsession chez moi ! ^^


Le contraire m'eut étonné !!! Sacré Draga !  

@Toum'aï  je viens de faire face à un "crou" de la part de Lucky :

Il saute sur la table en réclamant une friandise - meow ? (tu me donnes une friandise ?)
Ma réponse : Non ! Tu en as déjà eu beaucoup trop aujourd'hui ! 
Sa réponse : "crou" ... traduction supposée : pffffffff !

Je continue mes analyses !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2021)

Est-ce qu'on se dit…

On attend le 9 juillet pour basculer sur une nouvelle version, si ça se tombe d'ici là le virus aura disparu !
Ou, on fonce dès à présent vers une nouvelle page, vu que le virus n'a pas l'intention de s'arrêter là !


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2021)

_— Eh dis !?
— Quoi ?!
— Tu fais quoi… Là… Maintenant… Hein ?!
— Là !? Maintenant !? Je tape du signe pourquoi ?!
— Nan… T'es pas marrant de dire ça… C'est comme si tu annonçais à la face du monde que tout ceci – Mesdames, Messieurs – n'est rien d'autre que le monologue de « le modérateur ». Et d'ajouter, une fois encore le voilà prit en flagrant délire de clavardage tout azimut, et cætera, etc. Nan !!! Nom de Doc, tu n'as pas le droit de me répondre ça !? Nanméo, tu la vois celle-là ?!
— Hum… D'accord… Tu veux savoir quoi ?!
— Bah rien… Juste ce que tu fais, là, maintenant…
— Au risque de me répéter…
— Ah non ! Tu ne vas pas recommencer ! Sinon, tu sais quoi ?!
— Non dis-moi !
— Bah… Je vais le raconter ton « qu'est-ce tu fais là, maintenant… »
— Ok ! Banco ! C'est toi qui t'y colle !
— C'est con remarque, tu racontes vachement mieux les trucs que moi.
— Mais non voyons…
— Bon d'accord ! Mais tu me poses la question !
— Les gens ont compris chéri ! Déroule…
— (eh dis ?! T'fais quoi là maint'nant ?) Là ? Maintenant ? Je rentre d'un périple de cent cinquante bornes dans le bocage…
— Et ?
— Et je suis bien content d'être rentré !
— Tu m'étonnes…
— Ouais ! Surtout que j'ai croisé Paul sur le retour. Enfin, j'ai ingurgité le truc appelé « croissant » chez Paul lors de mon arrêt à la station essence de l'autoroute. Un truc infâme ce croissant ! Aucun boulanger ne devrait avoir à produire pareille viennoiserie.
— À ce point ?!
— Oui ! À ce point ! Et tu vois… J'ai remarqué un truc dans la vitrine de ce beau terminal de cuisson franchisé…
— Ah ouais ?!
— Ouais ! Mais arrête de me couper s'te plait. Ça commence à m'plaire…
— Oh l'autre… Ça commence à m'plaire… Dois-je te rappeler à qui tu causes ?
— Non… Mais après avoir fait deux allers-retours devant les vitrines réfrigérées du terminal de cuisson, mon choix s'est porté sur le croissant au beurre, s'il vous plaît, au tarif autoroute. Bon là, je ne dis rien, il faut bouffer. Donc plumer le consommateur ! C'est de bonne guerre… Je me rattraperais ailleurs ! En attendant, dans la vitrine, le croissant qui me faisait face était d'un bel aspect, sa courbure était impeccable, son teint doré à souhait, bref, il avait tout du croissant du haut de ma rue. Sauf que ça n'est pas ce croissant qui atterrit dans le sachet de papier devenu mien. Non, çuilà est fait pour te donner envie de commander un croissant auprès de l'hôtesse de caisse. Et quand celle-ci endossa l'habit de vendeuse en terminal de cuisson, que m'a-t-elle servi ?!
— Je n'sais pas moi…
— Si tu sais ! Tu le sais tout aussi bien que moi ! Alors ne fais pas mine ! Elle m'a servi une sorte de double cône de pâte feuilletée sans relief ni couleur. Tout renvoyait aux lots sous blister vendus en hyper sauf la couleur. Çuilà n'était pas cramé. Il était pâle… Comme les mollets des riverains qui se révèlent enfin ! Ça fait tard dans la saison quand même. Le premier juillet mince !
— Et sinon…
— Sinon quoi ?
— Tu fais quoi, là, maintenant ?
— Cono !_

(voilà… C'est ma minute le complot inutile de la viennoiserie avalée de travers sur une aire d'autoroute un après-midi de juillet)


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2021)

Un conseiller va prendre votre appel, veuillez patienter quelques instants...
Toung toulou goung, tountoung...



Un conseiller va prendre votre appel, veuillez patienter quelques instants...
Toung toulou goung, tountoung...



Un conseiller va prendre votre appel, veuillez patienter quelques instants...
Toung toulou goung, tountoung...



Un conseiller va prendre votre appel, veuillez patienter quelques instants...
Toung toulou goung, tountoung...



Un conseiller va prendre votre appel, veuillez patienter quelques instants...
Toung toulou goung, tountoung...


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2021)

J'ai une variante !

Une erreur est survenue. Veuillez vous reconnecter pour accéder à votre espace. Merci


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)

Enfin du soleil , bon du coup je travail pas cette après midi 
j'vais en profiter.


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> La 2. Il court, il court le furet...


Dacodac !


----------

